# The Estonian Philosopher.



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Okey dokey 

I have just made a decision and taken some action. I'm in Granada, in the cafe with the world's most beautiful barmaid 

I have locked all my cash away. I am close to penniless, but I am going to travel all the way from Granada to Estonia paying my way with art. My mission is to reach my Estonian contacts before the end of summer. Walking and bussing a little.

Granada to Madrid to Paris to... open plan. No fixed route.

Starting budget = €0. Fuck all other than a sketchpad and pen. Literally. I'm going to show the good people of U75 exactly how this is done. You don't need to be clever. You do need to learn how to sell. With all I've learned during the past 5 years I'm pretty confident, but expect some severe hardship also. It's all relative!

Will post here regularly looking for feedback, and maintain my current TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com blog

Not just covering my own costs, but raising money for charities also. To get this clear at the start: I have no available cash - I am not rich. I am not that clever. Anyone can do this.

One thing I got out of my very brief Africa trip was that I was not happy with cash and lots of equipment. I'm taking the bare minimum. Sort of. Change of clothes, essential tools, 2 x pocket digi point and shoots, oh - and my digimicroscope 

Not going to be easy all of the time! Gonna be a fun adventure though and I'm going to tell all interested just how you do it.

As from Wednesday next week.

Africa can wait. This is all in the safety of Eurozone. I have English, Spanish and German, so that's a whole load more than I had for my last trip. Not easy, but very doable.

Photos, videos, words, sketches, paintings, people, digimicroscope... all here, or on my blog


----------



## Santino (Mar 10, 2011)

I can think of two things wrong with the title of this thread.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Santino said:


> I can think of two things wrong with the title of this thread.


 
I've fucked up my spelling already?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

No advice Stan, but I have a present for you - a crossword clue:


Sensation travels, but avoiding the poles, to get to destination (7)


Bon voyage!


e2a:


No seriously, you can thank me later etc.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

And, straight to work.

Sketching on Mirador de San Nicolas (if rain holds out). Two sketches converted into €50 by the end of the day. Maybe. I have other stuff to sort here before I can leave. Limited amount of time to make cash.

Whatever I have by Wednesday, I set off with.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

MysteryGuest said:


> No advice Stan, but I have a present for you - a crossword clue:
> 
> 
> Sensation travels, but avoiding the poles, to get to destination (7)
> ...


 
Station?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 10, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Station?


 
No, Estonia.  Get rid of the poles N and S and rearrange it.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 10, 2011)

Out of interest, is this entirely aboveboard and reasonable charity mission happening before or after the much trailed, vaunted, trumpetted and promised epic trek across Africa?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> No, Estonia.  Get rid of the poles N and S and rearrange it.


 
What in the hell are you on about man?


----------



## Santino (Mar 10, 2011)

Yetman said:


> What in the hell are you on about man?


 
It's a religious symbol on a confused rude cow (about 50).


----------



## mancboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Estonia now, Stan? Are you sure you're completely done with Africa yet?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you tried doing pictures of breasts?   (In public, I mean.)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> No, Estonia.  Get rid of the poles N and S and rearrange it.


 
I would never have got that


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2011)

is this going to be another s.e. clusterfuck?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Out of interest, is this entirely aboveboard and reasonable charity mission happening before or after the much trailed, vaunted, trumpetted and promised epic trek across Africa?



Before.

Africa on hold 

But, my plans are a bit fucked ATM. Some fucking nutter won't get the message. I have picked up a stray dog. How the fuck is a man supposed to sketch and sell with this. He keeps talking about being in touch with Vincent Van Gogh. No idea how to get rid of the fucking dog.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 10, 2011)

Yetman said:


> What in the hell are you on about man?


 

kabbes is correct.  until you work through this and get to the point where you understand, any further progress will be impossible.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah, fuck it.

For as long as narrow minded bigots continue I'll stick to my blog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ah, fuck it.
> 
> For as long as narrow minded bigots continue I'll stick to my blog.


 
you do that.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 11, 2011)

Santino said:


> It's a religious symbol on a confused rude cow (about 50).


 
Somehow I missed this yesterday.  Like it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 11, 2011)

Ho hum.

Rambutan hostel aren't being kind to regular customers  Rainy days in Granada are not good.

So, how's it going so far? It's starting hard. I'm staying out all night on happy pills 

Well, hey, it's Friday!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 12, 2011)

Why am I doing this again? 

Downtown Granada at 1.45am. Police are dealing with an inccident at the club next door to the cinema whilst I sit on the steps borrowing WiFi from the cafe with the world's most beautiful barmaid. It's closed.

The safer streets just a short walk away are American. Barely a word of Spanish to be heard. I've been kicked-out of Rambutan Hostel because it's full of more deserving people talking about making the world a better place.

This is the city where I can't trust police. But, fucked if I'm paying for a bed now. It won't get quiet here until about 5am. Time to put notepad away.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 12, 2011)

Still in Granada? Get a move on ffs


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 12, 2011)

You're just takıng the pıss now.  Last tıme I looked you were on the way to Mauretanıa.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in that bar watching the football. She isn't here. However, there is a new most beautiful barmaid now in a different bar 

12 hours of sketching today after a night like that. I have good stock. Sold a couple without even trying. If the weather improves I'll be in Madrid by Wednesday.

Putting 12 hours in on the streets, surrounded by tourist hell always forces you to retreat downtown to be with the real people. This is the Granada I love. I may return and get it right next time. 

Shit to do before I leave...
Get bank card numbers.
Organise storage.
Move stuffs to new place.
Make cash.

Really fucking nice things to do...
Go to bar Sur de Granada in touristville to explore someone's beautifulness


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 12, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> You're just takıng the pıss now.  Last tıme I looked you were on the way to Mauretanıa.


 
No. Never heading that way directly.

This is a EuroSafetyZone project for the summer. Senegal comes in the autumn.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in my favourite bar with the world's 2nd most beautiful barmaid. 

Took a hotel last night. Got in at about 11.30pm, showered and slept solid until 11.30am. €25 for a very nice twin room ensuite - Hostal Austria. I've booked another 3 nights.

Worked from 12.30 until 4.30. Sold 3 sketches and collected about €40 in donations. €115 total. Also collected more work at the glorious, all new, swanky ME ME ME themed hotel. Hopefully that will come good tomorrow. Monday mornings can sometimes be quite good. People going home looking for momentos.

€115 less €25.
€90 net for an afternoon in March is OK.

In cafe bar Esmeralda in downtown Granada a caña with taps is €1.50. Good tapas and a huge slab of margarita pizza if they like you. €4.50 for 3 beers and more than I can eat. Free WiFi wil save me a €1 also.

Nice away draw for Granada today also. Perhaps they're back on track also.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2011)

OK. Very little interest. Just for the record...

The less astute may be thinking 'fucking hell!'. €90 for 4 hours. That's like €20/hour plus a bit.

Others will recognise the 12 hours unpaid yesterday and quickly convert to €5.93/hour.

That's about it in reality. Minimum wage, but you get to live free.

I love downtown Granada. When I am ready to buy without 'help' from banks, I will buy here. Not quite ready to settle yet though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

I've spent the morning in my favourite bar emailing and contacting publishers.

Now I'm off to try and get a few minutes with my hotel client. Emilio is a very successful structural engineer. Granada born - he loves his city. He is pumping huge amounts of money into preserving buildings he thinks are important. The hotel I'm decorating is built with one of the original corner walls of the Albycin town wall as it's main support. The wall has been preserved and turned into the main feature of a central courtyard. From the roof terrace you can view the Alhambra and see the path of the old wall that would have been the gate from the Albycin into the Alhambra and it's palaces.

It's a beautiful hotel and I am chuffed to bits that the entire place is decorated with my art only! I'll get some photos.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 14, 2011)

Why is the title of this thread 'The Estonian Philosopher'?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2011)

Because that is where the esteemed piss artist/artist and self-styled philospher is/was musing about heading to next, albeit slowly.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2011)

Why does this sound like a script for some sort of Steve Coogan Rob Brydon sequel to The Trip or whatever it was called?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

Couple of missions accomplished today. I tried to contact Emilio. No joy. Then remembered I had to contact Anna. Checked my phone and there are 7 Anna's to chose from. First Anna...

Hola, are you Anna from *****

No.

Oh well, good to hear from you. I will be in Madrid soon.


Eventually, I found the Anna.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

I took a couple of pics of MY hotel


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

I was quite drunk when I eventually found her. that is not good. I sat down on a bench to reflect. With all the tourists around me photographing tourist stuff, I saw this...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

Couple of others from a random Monday...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

HUGE task ahead of me tomorrow.

I'm in my favourite bar. Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon can fuck right off.

Good thing about mistaken telephone calls means I have a free bed when I get to Madrid  Happy accident.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Because that is where the esteemed piss artist/artist and self-styled philospher is/was musing about heading to next, albeit slowly.


 
Yep. I'm heading for a meet up with my Estonian Philosopher friend


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2011)

Why were you drunk by the time you reached her, Stanley?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No. Never heading that way directly.
> 
> This is a EuroSafetyZone project for the summer. Senegal comes in the autumn.


 
A friend of mine has just come back from a trip to Senegal to visit her boyfriend. She said it was really nice but very poor, which she found 'offensive' (her word not mine). There was some sort of religious festival on so she couldn't spend time with the boyfriend who left her to sit on the beach for a few days. Apparently it is quite cheap to get there from here. I suppose that for you to make money selling paintings you would need to go to Dakar


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2011)

dessiato said:


> ...Apparently it is quite cheap to get there from here. I suppose that for you to make money selling paintings you would need to go to Dakar



I'm not planning to make any money for myself in Africa, and whilst cheap, it isn't as cheap as I thought it might be. One of the reasons it's on hold is because I want to find a new sponsor to pay something to charity while I try and sell paintings on the web for charity.

----------------

Yesterday was a no income day. Minus €25 for hotel and about €15 spent on food, drink and tobacco. Not expecting to collect anything today either. Hotel work hasn't come good yet. Very good client I don't want to lose, so I may hang around an extra day, or Two working on the streets until hotel job happens.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Why were you drunk by the time you reached her, Stanley?



I wasn't that drunk. People bought me drinks and I had a fair amount of wine with my late lunch. Trying not to drink at all, but accepting invitations and drinking with meals is OK


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I wasn't that drunk. People bought me drinks and I had a fair amount of wine with my late lunch. Trying not to drink at all, but accepting invitations and drinking with meals is OK


 
If you're trying not to drink at all then you have to question how you've ended up drunk by early evening.

What is a "fair amount" of wine?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> If you're trying not to drink at all then you have to question how you've ended up drunk by early evening.
> 
> What is a "fair amount" of wine?


 


They give you a whole bottle of house wine with a menu del dia meal. Seems stupid not to when you've paid for it.

But, yep - back on the wagon 

See more of the ME ME ME themed hotel here:
http://www.apartamentosalhambra.es/

It's more self-contained apartments with bar and 24 hour room service. It's very nice. Wish I could afford it. Lots of blank wall space still mind. I really need that work before I leave!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> They give you a whole bottle of house wine with a menu del dia meal. Seems stupid not to when you've paid for it.



Choose a meal that is well-priced for the food itself.  That way you should be happy with the cost whether or not you drink the wine.  If you leave 3/4 of the bottle then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Santino (Mar 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> They give you a whole bottle of house wine with a menu del dia meal. Seems stupid not to when you've paid for it.
> 
> But, yep - back on the wagon
> 
> ...



Is... is this the 'posh', 'designer' hotel?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 15, 2011)

Santino said:


> Is... is this the 'posh', 'designer' hotel?



They have a balcony with a misty spray thing. Views overlooking the Alhambra. Private swimming pool. Just how posh do you want it?

The website doesn't really sell as it should. It is a beautiful little hotel. Only on phase One ATM, but very, very good.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks a nice hotel, and I like the paintings you are doing. We were thinking of going to Galicia, again, at Easter but this looks a tempting alternative.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Looks a nice hotel, and I like the paintings you are doing. We were thinking of going to Galicia, again, at Easter but this looks a tempting alternative.


 
Semana Santa is huge in Granada. If you're planning a visit around then you'll need to book somewhere now if it's not too late already.


--------------

I'm waiting waiting waiting. Spain's 'manaña syndrome'. Waiting for new PIN numbers, waiting for the go on new work. In the meantime I have to cover costs of hotel, or find a free bed. So, I'm working the streets this afternoon. Few tourists around, but plenty of US foreign exchange students. They're adventurous, travelling types who are interested in what I'm doing. I will target them.

Strap Nº2 needs repairing on my backpack.

As soon as I have PIN numbers I'm off and ready to start documenting properly on my blog. No news from publishers  I am 100% convinced this book proposal is a seller


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2011)

I've decided I'm going to try and couchsurf my way across Europe and save lots of cash 

Beautiful spring day here. The worlds most beautiful person just waved and smiled the worlds most beautiful smile. Dammit!!! I don't want to go anywhere until I've been given a very succint 'fuck off'


----------



## chazegee (Mar 16, 2011)

G'wan Stanners.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2011)

A day of building stock. No income. 8 sketches completed. They will convert into €200+ in time, but presently I can't afford another night in a hotel.

Free bed options are not really an option to me tonight. I'm staying out again. I've hid a huge stash of cardboard boxes in a sceret place if needed.

The other no bed option in Spanish cities (or, anywhere) is to try the entrance door to an appartment block. If it opens you walk all the way to the top floor, and use the landing, or if you're lucky, you use the service loft (place where all the electricity meters are). No-one ever goes there. I know people making permanent homes in these places in Valencia.

On the other hand... well, there are caves in Granada. Personally, I feel up for an all night session and a cup of coffee with the very late night workers in the morning


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> A day of building stock. No income. 8 sketches completed. They will convert into €200+ in time, but presently I can't afford another night in a hotel.
> 
> Free bed options are not really an option to me tonight. I'm staying out again. I've hid a huge stash of cardboard boxes in a sceret place if needed.
> 
> ...


 
What are the night time temperatures in Granada this time of year?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 16, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> What are the night time temperatures in Granada this time of year?


 
Variable! Can still get very cold. IME middle of March is when the switch gets flicked to spring, but those big snowy mountains can make a difference at night even in July.

As luck has it I have found a semi-vacant office block with free WiFi and bathrooms  No apparent active security, so I'll sleep until 11am and walk out as nonchantly as any other visiting client. Even has power sockets to recharge my laptop, cameras and phone. Not sure who else has discovered it.

Beats €25/night for an added matress.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2011)

That was very nice! Cleaner came in at about 7.30AM, didn't notice me. Seems no-one else knows about that place. Hopefully they won't lock up for the weekend and I save myself another €75. Either that, or put myself on a mates sofa.

Just Three boxes to put into the place I will be moving into when I eventually return. Waiting for postman to arrive with PIN numbers. Think hotel job has a severe case of manaña syndrome - I won't bother waiting, or chasing any longer. It's all upto the postman/bank, then I'm off 

Confident about making cash in Spain. Southern France looks OK. May try Paris. Want to work in Berlin cash, or no cash. Haven't looked at a map from there on yet.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 17, 2011)

You should start renting out the other vacant office lots Stan, consider it a work of Art.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 17, 2011)

What I love about this so much is being able to turn a 30 Cent sheet of paper into €30 wherever. Once you know how!

I'm in my favourite bar. Considering another night in the 'free' hotel with 'free' WiFi, or paying the extra €25 for a bit of luxury.

Strange thing...

People keep asking me why I am still doing this if I have money. It's sort of something you just can't stop doing. Best answer I can come up with beyond... well, I still need money.

Vacant office hotel then 

e2a; an important edit here: when the local MiniMarket comes to you for change and a loan you know you're winning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2011)

Still no PIN numbers, so I went to the bank.

"Yes, we have them, but you can't have them we have to post them to you" 

Weekend plus at least Two more days in Granada then. This place is a trap!


----------



## chazegee (Mar 18, 2011)

Couldn't find any of your sketches on your blog Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Couldn't find any of your sketches on your blog Stan.



There are some there somewhere. I'll take pics of what I do this afternoon and post them here this evening.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2011)

An old favourite plus One from today. I'm getting good even if I do say so myself.

Beautiful B and beautiful N returned to town today 

I am a total sucker for beautiful people 

Anyway, art...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2011)

And, a photo. I don't usually do pics of other peoples art, but this was irresistable.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2011)

It's ultra violet shop window


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 19, 2011)

Fiesta weekend.
Beautiful sunny weather.
Win. Win. Win.

Huge pay day. Somewhere in the region of €380. People love this 

Booked myself a night of luxury in preparation for another long selling day tomorrow. You have to make hay whilst the sun shines. You have to keep an eye on the weather forecast!

Favourite bar watching the football in downtown Granada. An hour to chill, then I'm off to bed to sleep for 12 hours at least


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 20, 2011)

Downtown Granada.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2011)

Stanley, why do your photos always remind me of the videodiary of a drunk?  "Here we have the bit of floor I am about to be sick on.  There is the alley I will stand in whilst trying to remember where I live."


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Stanley, why do your photos always remind me of the videodiary of a drunk?  "Here we have the bit of floor I am about to be sick on.  There is the alley I will stand in whilst trying to remember where I live."


 
Dunno 

I was talking about this with someone yesterday. Every town I arrive in, the first bench I manage to find to rest on is always surrounded by discarded needles and condoms. I guess I just know my place 

Yesterday was not a good sales day. About 6 hours for €20. You can never tell. It's very unpredictable.

On the plus side, I picked up a commission for today. And, SOMEONE IS ACTUALLY GOING TO PAY ME TO BE ON THE TELLY!!!

At some point on my grand Euro adventure I am going to have to fly back to Seville to make a short documentary. Really looking forward to that.

Office block is now locked. I've down graded back to Rambutan.

My mate Miguel has broken his right hand. One of the biggest hash smokers I know, he is now learning a new art of single handed spliff building with his wrong hand. Funny as...

I'm also on a plan of trying to talk a very lovelly person into travelling with me. Don't rate my chances, but, if you don't ask...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2011)

This photo without flash works a bit better. What I was trying to capture was the sparkle of thousands of slinters of broken glass beer bottles.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, you can't really see glass splinters in that first one.  Just what looks like coloured paper streamers.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting anecdotes keep up the good work!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Interesting anecdotes keep up the good work!


 
Thanks.

I'll be posting more on my blog now I know this works. Just waiting for the ever illusive PIN numbers now. Meeting a client this evening. Looking like I'll have a healthy float to get started with.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 23, 2011)

I'M SITTING PRETTY CASH WISE




I'm sitting pretty cash wise, so today was a very lazy day. Good conversation with many people.

Antonio is a well travelled artist. He speaks English, Australian and American!

Beautiful B - fun! Jack from Dumfries. Misha from LA. Hans from Dresden. Many, many, many good conversations, but fuck all cash


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 24, 2011)

You still got the dog with you?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 24, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> You still got the dog with you?



No. But, I was just offered a pup I found dificult to resist 

Slow day cash wise, but hotel job has come good. They're opening another 3 appartments for me to decorate 
I'm going to get paid to be on the telly.
I'm talking with big name publishers.

It's all getting a bit surreal.

I still don't have my fucking PIN numbers. What is it with me and banks?

And, I have a horrible feeling I am going to fall for someone. All I wanted was a succinct 'fuck off'. Far from it 

New plan to start moving on Wednesday. Granada is a trap!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 26, 2011)

Right! Where am I?

Well, I wouldn't go to Japan right now. I don't have the cash.

Starting with the plus side of things...

King Rollo is being well entertained.
I have heaps of commissioned work to get through.
I'm stuck in the World's most friendly city again 

On the down side...

This is so fucking well unpredicatable. Small commission this morning covers my bed and food for the day. Small hassle from Police (good guys this time). About €12.50 for 8 hours work on a Saturday with packed streets 

I'm staying in a haostal recommended by many travel guides. That means people are sleeping by 10PM. If you don't see Spain after midnight, you don't see Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 27, 2011)

Some days it does. Some days it doesn't. Today it did. Less than 2 hours, over €200 and more than enough work now to keep me busy. I'm actually turning down work. Very few people believe that. I will explain exactly how it's done at a later time.

Afternoon off. I've retreated downtown to my favourite bar for a menu de la dia, and to escape the tourists. 

I am still no closer to Estonia 

7 commissions to complete.
Have to get PIN numbers still.
3 boxes to go into storage.
A few people I would very much like to spend some time with before I leave.

I'm thinking a Wednesday night bus to Madrid.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 27, 2011)

This is to easy.

Right. I have met a beautiful pup. She trusts me. 

Across Europe with a dog then.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 27, 2011)

She's named Dee Dee, or D for short 

It was only a matter of time!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 28, 2011)

If you're serious, get her spayed before you go.  You really don't want to be backpacking with a bitch on heat who's getting trailed (and worse) by every local dog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If you're serious, get her spayed before you go.  You really don't want to be backpacking with a bitch on heat who's getting trailed (and worse) by every local dog.


 
Yeah. Bad idea 

No dog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2011)

Work keeps coming. I love Granada like I love people. It's a very complex little city.

I've booked into Hostal Venecia for another 3 nights. Nice place, nice people. They give you a free cupof sweet green tea in the morning. Costs them fuck all, but it is a very nice touch.

Beautiful N leaves for Malaga tomorrow. If I was just 10 years younger I would be following, but I'm not, so I'm not.

Busy, busy, busy. All good. My favourite downtown bar is now managed by a really cool gay guy. Not quite the worlds second most beautiful barmaid, but he's a cool guy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Before.
> 
> Africa on hold
> 
> But, my plans are a bit fucked ATM. Some fucking nutter won't get the message. I have picked up a stray dog. How the fuck is a man supposed to sketch and sell with this. He keeps talking about being in touch with Vincent Van Gogh. No idea how to get rid of the fucking dog.


 
Walter Mitty Goes Abroad.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Walter Mitty Goes Abroad.



Is this a Walter Mitty syndrome comment?

For €15/night I have my own dorm. That's good. What is not good is the fact that I am chundering for England tonight. No idea where that came from.

Seat on seat, head in sink sort of night


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm actually turning down work. Very few people believe that.


 
But why on earth not?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 29, 2011)

So not only have you not trekked Africa, but it now appears that you haven't headed for Estonia either?

Are you just going to stay in Grenada then, Stan?  Buy a bungalow in the suburbs, that kind of thing?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

kabbes said:


> ... Buy a bungalow in the suburbs, that kind of thing?



The idea appeals 

I'm actually looking for a flat in Plaza de Gracia. I will probably buy when I return from Estonia before revisiting Africa. It's taken me 4 years to reach the point where I can turn down work. For as long as the cash is coming in I will stay in Granada. Raining a little today, so I can't work. That's put my plans back a day to Thursday. And, I still don't have my fucking PIN numbers. I need those before I can leave.


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you buying a flat with the contributions you get from donors in the UK?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> Are you buying a flat with the contributions you get from donors in the UK?



Yes. 10 healthy kidneys buys a 2 bed flat.

Seriously...

I have cut out any possible ideas that I am benefitting from donations. The winning bidder for each painting pays the charity of their choice directly. Brits are the shittest for being doubters. We're a very, very suspicious bunch. I blame the Daily Mail.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 29, 2011)

Can it be any charity at all?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Can it be any charity at all?


 
Yes. I like the idea that people will donate locally in their own town to an organisation they know. But, I'm happy for any donation to go to any charity. As soon as I have proof payment has been received by the chosen charity I post the painting.

Anyway...

It's stopped raining. I have work to do.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 29, 2011)

So you'd give them a painting if they donated money to Eton then?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

What charity did that hotel donate to?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> What charity did that hotel donate to?


 
That was my work you imbicile. I have to pay bills also. I have to eat. I have to drink. I have to pay for my bed. I have to have sex and tatoos and fun. I don't have to choose to donate much of my time to charity, but I do.

You?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

I spend a lot of time talking to a mentally-disturbed homeless man.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> I spend a lot of time talking to a mentally-disturbed homeless man.



that's what you think. The truth may be very different. Perhaps the mentally disturbed homeless man has pity for you?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

No, kabbes doesn't pity me. Envies, perhaps.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> No, kabbes doesn't pity me. Envies, perhaps.



Nice attempt at recovery, but...

Get this fat man. I am succeeding as an artist travelling the World. I have many, many good friends everywhere. I raise money for charity whilst enjoying my life. I love life (even if I drink and stuff).

You?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

I once met Mark Curry.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

Santino said:


> I once met Mark Curry.



I'm not impressed.

Did you let him suck your knob? That would impress me. Was he a skater, or summat? WTF are you on about?


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

If you don't know who Mark Curry is I'm afraid I can't allow this conversation to continue.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I raise money for charity whilst enjoying my life.



Is the latter facilitated by the former?


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> That was my work you imbicile.



_Damn!_ Just that one tiny step beyond credibility can spoil months of effort.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 29, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> _Damn!_ Just that one tiny step beyond credibility can spoil months of effort.


 
Hmmmm...

I'm going to go buy beer


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 30, 2011)

Much better mood today  A bit alcohol withdrawing grumpy, but summer is here! Beautiful evening. I need to source some portable lighting to put my master plan into action. Evenings is going to be where the money is.

I also need to do some painting. Want to paint, need to paint. 7 Sirens is my next project. All will be based on conversations I have with people. Sort of figurative representations of people I like lots. Hope to get the first up on ebay before I set off. I need a long conversation with someone who works in a bar in touristville  

3 commissions to finish tomorrow. Invoices to deliver and collect. I owe Rambutan €23 and Hostal Viena €25. Current hotel bill is covered. Cash and work wise all is very good. Looking like a healthy start.

I'm in my favourite bar drinking fizzy water  Good tapas though. Russian salad with asparagus on bread dribbled with tomato suacey stuff. This guy loves his work. That's what makes the bar so good.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2011)

PIN numbers!!!

Jesus wept. Just how long did that take?

Final commission to complete tomorrow. May as well work Granada for the weekend. Stuff into storage Tuesday. Madrid Tuesday night  I'm getting there.

Think I may try and do Siren Number 1 at Rambutan. It's going to be green and bue. Very seawater. Loads of lively movement. One of the most adorable people I have ever met. And, it will hopefully be up for auction on ebay by Tuesday. Winning bidder pays the charity of their choice. Interested to see how this goes without any mainstream promotion.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> PIN numbers!!!


 
Quick, post them here in case you forget them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Quick, post them here in case you forget them.


 
That's not a bad idea really. I will forget them unless I remember to change them.

Beautiful day again today, but weather is looking a bit iffy for Sunday. You need to keep an eye on weather forecasts. Rainy days cost money.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2011)

Change them to 1234.  Nobody would ever think that you would use that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Change them to 1234.  Nobody would ever think that you would use that.



Surprising the number of WiFi spots here who use qwerty1234, or 0000000000.

Anyway, can I take this opportunity to let all reading here that my PIN numbers are most definitely not 1984.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2011)

That was one of those HUGE days. They happen sometimes.

Morning started sketching in beautiful paradise gardens. Picking mandarins for breakfast fresh from the tree. Very nice work in a very nice setting with a free beer tap. Oh dear! Took pics. Photographic evidence will arrive sometime.

Afternoon on the streets I had to deal with all the crap you get in a single day. Crazy guy smashing bottles all over my pitch. Neither Guardia Civil, nor the court security were prepared to deal with him. I dealt with him in a very friendly, but Oi! sort of way. Policia local came out in force for some posh folks do. Stopped me sketching, because, well, you know, sketching is a bit threatening to some peeps.

Loads of crazy street people to deal with today. They aren't stupid. They will manipulate. You have to be a bit of a no messing cunt sometimes 

Fuck tired. I'm retreating downtown


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2011)

7am Sunday morning. Chocolate and churros in cafe bar Esmeralda 

Seems Siren Number 1 is going to be 'sunshine girl' from California. We have a date to share a cheese and tomato picnic in the 'secret garden' before I leave.

I haven't slept. The streets and cafes are full of a confused mix of people going home and people waking up.

'You're very early' says the barman.
'No, I'm very late'.

Looks like the promised rain is coming, but it's very, very mild for April. Almost tropical. A fellow artist has returned from South America. I have some explaining to do. A very long story, but I stole his client, his painting and his girl  I thought he was never going to return!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2011)

Rain 

Forecast doesn't look brill for tomorrow either. So, picnic in the 'secret garden' has been exchanged for a cauliflower cheese cooking session in return for use of a washing machine. Lavanderia was going to cost €16. Far better to sepnd that on good food for Two and good company. Cauliflower cheese with new potatoes and Mexican salad 

I'm a bit stuffed on the cash front mind. Got my cards. Got my PIN numbers. All cool, so put cash into bank. All I had to do was call the 365 days a year, 24 hours a day number to activate them. First attempt - cut off after 10 minutes of crap Vivaldi. Second attempt - nothing. Third attempt - "you have to call this other number, but it only works on weekdays between 8am and 3pm".

Spain!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2011)

Still pissing it down. I need to find a bed on credit, or take advantage. Bed on credit then. My cards won't work until tomorrow.

Then again, a night of...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 3, 2011)

!Bueno!

I pay tomorrow.

That's €23 for Rambutan
€25 for Austria, or whatever
and, now €45 for Venecia.

I'm due to collect €80 tomorrow, so a bit of a difference to make up after a wet Sunday 

But, I am entertaining sunshine girl tomorrow and getting my washing done  She'll probably get to see King Rollo and get good conversation + good meal  also 

Another day, another week


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2011)

Difficult day interrupted by 4 hours of very beuatiful company. I deserved the difficult. Fucked my brains a bit yesterday. Oh well!

First stop to client 1 for collection. Manaña manaña. Second stop to client 2. Manaña manaña. Stop 3 to Rambutan to collect clothes to wash with someone who kindly offered use of washing machine. Bunch of insecure, jealous fuckwits. Christ almighty!!! Seriously Christ Almighty. What a fucking bunch of pricks!

Call the 365 days a year, 24 hours a day number to activate my cqards because today is Monday - not one of the specials days when they don't work. Give passport number then get loads of stupid questions I am payiing 40 Cents a minute for. Do you have a loan with banco xxxx? No. Do you have any investments with banco xxx. Well, sort of - you have my cash. Then my phgone credit ran out. Nice €5 worth of shyte Bach this time.

Go to cash point after meeting the very lovely 'L' who saved my day. Beautiful. Photos will come. That was 4 hours of exceptionally beautiful conversation and company. Painting will come. Cash point says something about temporary technical reasons - please remove your card.

Back to pension to explain and ask for another night on credit. Difficult negotiation, but I got there. They are actually very nice people here.

Going to download lots of photos. Will upload them here after I've had a spliff. No booze today beyond a couple of glasses of wine with beautiful company


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2011)

Somewhere in Granada is a very secret place I only introduce very secret people to. Few people know about this place. I never see anyone else there unless I took them with me. It is truly a secret garden. I took Lorena. She loved it. Very rarely do I post pics on the web of the people I spend time with, but Lorena won't mind. She's a dancer. I love dancers because I can't dance 

The secret garden...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2011)

The free beer tap


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2011)

Have to get my shit together tomorrow.

Lorena will be Siren Nº1. I want to get the painting auctioned on ebay before I start moving again.

I owe money, I am owed money. Useless complications. Tidy up time. Collect. Pay. Paint. Leave.

Madrid by Wednesday


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 5, 2011)

FFS! Bank cards still don't work. Do I need them? Perhaps I can getaway with PayPal for putting paintings up for auction on ebay.

New jeans.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 5, 2011)

A nice accidental collage mural...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 5, 2011)

A very dry, warm wind suddenly swirled and gusted around the city. Where did that come from?

I bumped into beautiful 'N' for the second time today. I love beautiful 'N'. I love beautiful people.



> Life is complicated, isn't it 'Stan'



Possibly the nicest 'fuck off' I've ever been 'given' in my life  and 

"well, you can make life very simple if you want to" says I.

The wind is warm, gusting and exciting. I am staying out for the night.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2011)

That was an interesting night  The wind wasn't so exciting once the effects of the booze wore off. I went on a through the early hours tour exploring the work of El Niño. Possibly Spains most popular graffiti artist. Certainly my favourite. A graffiti artist with a difference. I love his work. Graffiti only in the sense that it is temporary. I documented it photographically. Photos may come later. In the meantime, here's a good website...

http://www.elninodelaspinturas.com/


I'm waiting for the office supplies shop to open to buy new permanent markers and paper. I have a final sketch to complete for the hotel. I have to sketch some gardens for a private client. I also may have more work from an old client in his house in the mountains just outside of Granada. This will be worth photographing as a very typical rural Andalucian family house. The work doesn't pay well, but it's nice work and my clients mother is a fabulous cook who likes to stuff your belly until no room is left. Traditionally, rural Andalucian homes are extended to accommodate new generations. My client is extending his family home in what he sees a a very traditional style. I am painting murals on the wall of the salon!

I'm still stuck in Granada. It's a trap! I need to pay €108 debt before I leave. I should clear that by tomorrow. Then I need to get boxes into storage.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2011)

2 rolls of paper €1.60
1 permanent marker €0.80
5 hours

€86.30

I love the fact I can do this anywhere in the world (almost).

Big fat fucking veggy pizza for me


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2011)

I just thought I'd check back in on this thread, see how it's going.  

What do I find?  15 consecutive posts by Stan without response... and he still hasn't left Grenada


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

He can't afford a blog I reckon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I just thought I'd check back in on this thread, see how it's going.
> 
> What do I find?  15 consecutive posts by Stan without response... and he still hasn't left Grenada



Nothing to say - all to read.

Last post here. I'm going back to my blog. Armed with notepads and roaming connections I am going to blog totally on the fly. It will get ugly! Really ugly 

http://www.TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com


My aim is to sell as many paintings as possible for charity whilst making tracks to a lakeside house in Southern Estonia. That is all.

Thread close


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 7, 2011)

The Pîgeon Catchers...

www.TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com

Fresh news from around Europe brought to your desktop for free people. Almost live!

No more clogging up U75. If you want to follow, please follow my blog. Tell people if you like it. I need help promoting my painting auctions for charity


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2011)

Enjoyable read. Your a shit traveller though 

Get a move on son!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 9, 2011)

Supine said:


> Enjoyable read. Your a shit traveller though
> 
> Get a move on son!



I do most things very slowly 

Just picked up a job to paint murals in a new bar opening in the 'trendy' bit of Granada, so I'm not moving for a few days yet. I am desperate to move myself, but this is a very nice job. Client knows my work and is happy for me to do as I see fit along the theme of the bar name.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2011)

Guess what? I'm still in Granada. No excuses other than I'm enjoying good company I don't want to leave just yet.

David Cameron came to town. He came to town without any security! That actually went down well with the Spanish I talked with. Proper 'bulldog' English stuff compared to Mrs Obamas entorage and pompos stuff. I think it must have been him who dropped a 1 New Penny on my sketch. Cunt.

I'm staying in a tent in gardens of a squat/commune originally established by Sam Sol a few years a go. Now known as the Magic Garden.

Sam Sol is a hippe that other 'hippies' don't like. He fucks them off becuase he actually does stuff whilst they just get stoned and talk about doing stuff. He dedicates his life to travelling around Africa teaching people how to make parabollic sun ovens to save the very scarce wood supply. I haven't seen him for over Two years now.

I'll photograph his Magic Garden and post here rather than on my blog.

I always get stuck in Granada  Moving soon. Aiming to arrive in Estonia late August/early September, so plenty of time to get me blog rolling.

Beautful 'N' just said goodbye to her beautiful friend.

"If you live a transient lifestyle you have to expect everything around you to be transient. That includes relationships." I told her.

It's the biggest price to pay for me. A very nice way to live, but friends, relationships just come and go before they get a chance to become worthwhile.

I want to take beautiful 'N' travelling with me. It's not going to happen, but it's a nice dream 

Think I'll continue this thread for the stuff I don't want on my blog. It'll probably become more interesting for it!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2011)

Stan, just buy a flat and settle in Grenada.  It suits you down to the ground.  Why do you want to piss off away from people and places you love?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Stan, just buy a flat and settle in Grenada.  It suits you down to the ground.  Why do you want to piss off away from people and places you love?


 
Many reasons why not to buy just yet. I've found a place to rent from July with a possibility to buy. I don't want to borrow money. I don't have enough yet to buy and not worry about income. I want to travel - that costs unless you can pay your way on the move as I do. I'm also waiting to see if my book will bring income. It most likley won't, so I'm looking at other options. I will certainly settle here though. I love it. Plenty of good people like me. But, income here is not great, and I like spending money. If my art provides enough for a basic lifestyle I'll be happy.

I am going to walk (most of the way to Estonia), then go to Senegal and walk (most of the way) back


----------



## kabbes (Apr 13, 2011)

Stan, In your case "good people like me" is an oxymoron.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Stan, In your case "good people like me" is an oxymoron.



No. That's 'good people who like me' rather than 'good people like me'.

Anyway, Sam Sol's magic garden and it's motley crew will be an interesting set of photographs. People from France, Cezch republic, Senegal, Australia and me there ATM. A rich mix of backgrounds and ages.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 13, 2011)

All humbled by meeting the modern day Kerouac....

More like lol.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh come on, at least Stanley Edwards doesn't collect "marginals".  I don't agree with everything Stanley does and couldn't live like him, but really, who's he hurting, apart from himself?

Move on if you must, some people are just born restless.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 13, 2011)

Part of me envies Stan. He is living his life his way. I don't have the guts for that, I  have too many commitments to live as freely as he, but I try in my own way. I like reading his posts, both the sensible and less so ones. Good luck, and may your god, whatever that might be, go with you Stan


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2011)

Riklet said:


> All humbled by meeting the modern day Kerouac....
> 
> More like lol.


 
Exactly why I want to continue posting here as I go alongside my blog. Feedback. All the comments on my blog are just praise 

I don't claim to be a writer, or artist of any note, just make a living from it in my lifetime is all I want.

But, anyway Riklet, what is your life about that makes you think you can LOL at anyone else with outdated cynicism? Are you cool, or summat? You could try reading some of my blog and then LOL'ing at that. Tosser


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 13, 2011)

Greebo said:


> ...but really, who's he hurting, apart from himself?
> ...


 

What? I've raised over €100K for charity so far. How is that hurting me, or anyone else?

As for 'collecting marginals'; WTF are you on about?


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 14, 2011)

Stan why didn't you call your blog the lost artist or something along those lines instead?  I don't think photography is you strength, no offence.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

I think "lost" is pushing it too, tbh.


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Oh come on, at least Stanley Edwards doesn't collect "marginals".


 
Has someone on Urban said that?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

Stan, have you checked if "The Grenada artist" is available as a blog name?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 14, 2011)

Santino said:


> Has someone on Urban said that?


He's long gone, but he had a habit of banging on about how Urban wasn't representative enough of minorities, how Brixton was not longer as edgy as he'd like it to have stayed - oh - and how he was talking to this or that "marginal"  (ie. whichever beggar, homeless person, street drinker, or drug user didn't recognise him & hide fast enough) in the street and he had such an interesting chat all because he didn't look down his nose at them....

IMHO he had, and still has his good points (eg. taking an interest in local matters), but IMHO collecting marginals wasn't one of them.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I think "lost" is pushing it too, tbh.



Lost could mean he's not sure which direction he's going to next so more of a comment on his current mindset that physical whereabouts.  Props to the guy for doing something most of us wouldn't have the balls to do.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Props to the guy for doing something most of us wouldn't have the balls to do.


 
Stay in one town and do a job that he is experienced in?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> ...I don't think photography is you strength, no offence.



Each to their own. The snaps here are simply snaps. My photographs have actually adorned the walls of respected photography galleries in London, NY and Berlin many years past. Some people rate them.

I've stuck with 'The Lost Photographer' for 6 years now. the original concept came from a very different project, I see no reason to change now. I am creating a brand (very losely). That brand will be my retirement fund 

I live the way I do because I like it. Simple as that. The charity thing came about accidently, but it works for everyone, so I'll carry on as I am.

I am waiting for Two very nice commissions to come good. In the meantime I have to cover costs of €25/day by doing a couple of hours on the streets each evening. Everything else is now sorted. Bank cards work. Flat sorted for a later date (I won't return until October - or, at least that's the vague plan). As soon as I've completed murals and been paid I'll be off.


Oh, and Kabbes: I'm in Granada Spain, not Grenada. I'm not quite that adventurous.

Think I might paint Siren Nº1 today


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh, and Kabbes: I'm in Granada Spain, not Grenada. I'm not quite that adventurous.


Depends how lost you are...

I hope you know I'm just pulling your leg, by the way.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 14, 2011)

I shall look forward to seeing the new paintings. Do you sell prints of them? If not, why not? It could be an additional source of income to have a line of limited edition prints.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I shall look forward to seeing the new paintings. Do you sell prints of them? If not, why not? It could be an additional source of income to have a line of limited edition prints.


 
I offer 10 prints from each original. Stupid thing is they have to sell for as much as the original to be worthwhile. Not really looking for additional income. I manage very nicely ATM. Future income is where my financial brain is at whilst I enjoy painting and sketching now.

I'm pretty confident I've got things right. Another 6 months and all will be very cushy 

In the meantime...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> What? I've raised over €100K for charity so far. How is that hurting me, or anyone else?
> 
> As for 'collecting marginals'; WTF are you on about?


 
Fuck off, that's that very last time I even try to say something nice about you!
Your drinking and substance use, combined with sporadic rough sleeping is hurting yourself - even you've said as much...Kidney damage, potential liver damage, getting thrown out of at least one place you were living, falling onto a wine bottle you broke when pissed (and cutting a hand quite badly), do I need to remind you? 

For all your faults - including being IMHO a dirty old man with (metaphorically) itchy feet, and unable to learn from past mistakes, etc, _at least you don't look at your fellow human beings as people to use as proof of how big-hearted you are at having stopped to pass the time of day with them (what with them being on the margins of mainstream society)._  Doing that is "collecting marginals".


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Stay in one town and do a job that he is experienced in?


 
Work abroad, learn the lingo, live each day not knowing when your next meal will be and where you will be sleeping next yeah I would say it takes some courage.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Exactly why I want to continue posting here as I go alongside my blog. Feedback. All the comments on my blog are just praise
> 
> I don't claim to be a writer, or artist of any note, just make a living from it in my lifetime is all I want.
> 
> But, anyway Riklet, what is your life about that makes you think you can LOL at anyone else with outdated cynicism? Are you cool, or summat? You could try reading some of my blog and then LOL'ing at that. Tosser



Aye ok, it was a somewhat snide and bitchy comment, although it was said in jest... I take it back though.  It does sound like you're having some good times, and despite your egoistic rambling (definitely not taking that back) you're very entertaining to read at points, and you convey things quite interestingly.  I'll give your blog a read if you link me to it.  I might be a bit cynical, but the lols aren't in a sneery way, if anything I would say I agree with Greebo in feeling occasional concern with your slightly chaotic lifestyle (mainly due to lack of structure and heavy drinking) although I don't mean to be preachy.

I really don't mean to imply my life is better than yours or anything, (although my photography skillz are ) and I have to say I don't lol that much at your threads/posts, instead, this place being a community and all, and it's hard not to feel a bit of concern when you see the same patterns repeating themselves in your life etc.  Take care.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2011)

Riklet said:


> Aye ok, it was a somewhat snide and bitchy comment, although it was said in jest... I take it back though.  It does sound like you're having some good times, and despite your egoistic rambling (definitely not taking that back) you're very entertaining to read at points, and you convey things quite interestingly.  I'll give your blog a read if you link me to it.  I might be a bit cynical, but the lols aren't in a sneery way, if anything I would say I agree with Greebo in feeling occasional concern with your slightly chaotic lifestyle (mainly due to lack of structure and heavy drinking) although I don't mean to be preachy.
> 
> I really don't mean to imply my life is better than yours or anything, (although my photography skillz are ) and I have to say I don't lol that much at your threads/posts, instead, this place being a community and all, and it's hard not to feel a bit of concern when you see the same patterns repeating themselves in your life etc.  Take care.



Well, thank you very much.

I'm currently downtown escaping the tourists. I was supposed to wait for my mate Andrew in Plaza Nueva. I couldn't. I just needed to switch off and get out of touristville. He gave me a call to say 'next time'. Nice guy. Really nice guy.

Tough going ATM. There is NO money on the streets here. It's all about making contacts, or you're stuffed.

I make contacts


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2011)

FFS! These people here in my favourite bar work fucking long hours. I'm fucked. I'm off to see if my bed in Sam Sol's magic garden is still good before I fork out for a pension.

I am 'taking care' always! For those who wonder. I'm not a 100% fit man, but I'm looking after things and living very happily


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2011)

Day 89. Still in Granada. And summer cometh. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Day 89. Still in Granada. And summer cometh. Get the fuck out.


 


My trusted weather forecaster tells me it is going to rain on Wednesday. I plan to be in Madrid by then. We laughed about how God always pisses on the parade for Day of the Cross. It's punishment I tell you! Punishment for commercialising a sacrid week.

Semana Santa Two years ago I totally lost the plot. I don't like it here during Holy Week. I completed a 10 Meter x 3 Meter sketch of Jesus on the cross with an erection being sucked off by Three angels in the middle of Plaza Nueva in front of Iglesia Santa Ana. I'm not proud. I walked around town paranoid as fuck for days unable to look anyone in the eye. I don't want it to happen again.

Anyway...

Someone here thinks they can do what I do for cash. I haven't told anyone how you actually make money from this. A clue: it's not what you make on the street, it's who you meet on the streets.

Some people here actually appreciate my Jesus with an erection humour!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Someone here thinks they can do what I do for cash. I haven't told anyone how you actually make money from this. A clue: it's not what you make on the street, it's who you meet on the streets.


You're a rent boy?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2011)

kabbes said:


> You're a rent boy?


 
Not yet, no. And, time is running out.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2011)

Cafe bar Esmeralda. I'm a bit mashed TBH. It's only 11!

I just gave beautiful 'N' a hand written friendship letter  Acid free paper, pigment marker pen. A proper artefact  She will will enjoy it.

Dammit. I like her too much. 

Anyway...

I will be walking towards Estonia from Monday


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Semana Santa Two years ago I totally lost the plot. I don't like it here during Holy Week. I completed a 10 Meter x 3 Meter sketch of Jesus on the cross with an erection being sucked off by Three angels in the middle of Plaza Nueva in front of Iglesia Santa Ana. I'm not proud. I walked around town paranoid as fuck for days unable to look anyone in the eye. I don't want it to happen again.
> 
> Anyway...



Priceless have a great weekend stan and stay safe


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Cafe bar Esmeralda. I'm a bit mashed TBH. It's only 11!
> 
> I just gave beautiful 'N' a hand written friendship letter  Acid free paper, pigment marker pen. A proper artefact  She will will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


 
Finally. And stop falling in love with people who will only tell you the first letter of their name.


----------



## silverfish (Apr 16, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Day 89. Still in Granada. And summer cometh. Get the fuck out.



 3 years in Spain, needs to get a wiiggle on


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 16, 2011)

Not quite as wasted tonight as I was last night. Everyone seems to be preoccupied with football. I'm still wondering if I should be embarrassed about giving letters written on acid free paper with pigment pens. It was a bit deep! 

Today is my Fathers Birthday. Time to reflect. Remember all he taught me and remember all he didn't. I'm beginningto realise he wasn't quiote as clever as me! "Wise enough to know I will never know it all." I think that was quoted somewhere in a letter that may, or may not be very embarrassing


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2011)

Spent the morning reinforcing backpacks - I'm taking 2. Weather forecast here is looking shyte for the weekend. Time to move!

Last chance to make money on the streets today. Possible indoor commission tomorrow followed by night bus to Madrid where the forecast looks just slightly better. Maybe 2 days in Madrid, then bus to Pamplona where I will walk 'backwards' along Camino Frances for a few days to Saint Jean Pied de Port. First target for work/money in France is Toulouse via Lourdes. Alternatively, depending on weather, I may head to San Sebastian and then cross the border to Biarritz/Bayonne before heading to Toulouse.

Rough plan to make my way across Spain as quickly as possible and find out whether France will let me work.

Loads of people here I wanted to spend time with before leaving, but a wet weekend is just going to be too expensive. And, I really want to get moving.

First mission: I need €16.70 for a night bus to Madrid. I'm starting from scratch. I have bank cards to fall back on if needed, but have no intention to use them. This is going to be very weather dependent.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2011)

OK 

3 hours 'hard selling' on the street has converted all my stock into easy to carry, brown paper money. Total sell out 

Backpacks sorted. All clean clothes. I'm half tempted to get the night bus to Madrid this evening. However, tonight is gypsy, hardcore procession night. People paying penance barfeoot (nutters!). So, I'm taking my film cameras out for one last shoot before they go into storage with my crap. And, my good American friends are threatening to do their own KKK piss take parade  Not sure this will go down well. A cultural confusion? I'm not so sure!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 20, 2011)

Whatever you do Stan, take care of yourself. And the very best of luck to you.


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 21, 2011)

Good Luck, Stan. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2011)

I AM ACTUALLY WALKING!!!

Well, walking to the bus station at least 

So, is it possible for an artist to sketch their way across Europe and raise money for charity? I think so 

I've opened a new bank account specifically for this trip. I'll record every last financial detail. A reasonable float exists. A donation will be made to the U75 server fund. Think I may even auction a painting for the same cause at some point. Cash in pocket. I know where the cheap beds in Madrid are. Looking forward to finding some news to report from Atocha this evening. I love that part if Madrid and I'm really looking forward to seeing old friends. I am going to miss some beautiful company in Granada though. Such is this life.

Bank account opening balance is €6.37  But, I have to go and pay-in lots tomorrow AM. Opening balance is actually very, very healthy thanks to fine weather for Semana Santa in Granada. I'll probably spunk it all in Madrid and forget to work!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 21, 2011)

Teña unha boa viaxe, nos ter actualizados con todo


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2011)

Good luck then Stan.  Try not to harrass too many women.


----------



## rover07 (Apr 21, 2011)

Why pretend to be a down and out artist when you clearly have plenty of money?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm on a brand new bus with WiFi. How cool is that? Bussing around Spain with WiFi.

I didn't quite make the bus station yesterday  I currently have that unshowered smell of the morning after.
Pleasant perfume coupled with stale sweat, latex, and, well, quite frankly - gon off seamen. Pity the poor
person in seat number 3!

It's raining.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Why pretend to be a down and out artist when you clearly have plenty of money?


 
Not pretending to be anything. Just living.

If people want to perceive me as they want to perceive me, then there is fuck all I can do about that really


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm on a brand new bus with WiFi. How cool is that? Bussing around Spain with WiFi.
> 
> I didn't quite make the bus station yesterday  I currently have that unshowered smell of the morning after.
> Pleasant perfume coupled with stale sweat, latex, and, well, quite frankly - *gon off seamen*. Pity the poor
> ...


 
LOL what happened to the sailors that they have 'gon off'?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2011)

dessiato said:


> LOL what happened to the sailors that they have 'gon off'?


 


Wobbly bus WiFi!

I mat be a bit not sober also


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Wobbly bus WiFi!
> 
> I mat be a bit not sober also



If you heading to this side of Iberia the weather is dreadful. Bucketing with rain for the last few days, and very cold. It is only 22C here today. Hope you have warm waterproof clothing to hand.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2011)

Weather looks shit everywhere ATM. I'm heading this way...

Love this. Pics from my notepad taken on the fly and on the internet all from a bus


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 22, 2011)

We stopped for a toilet and refreshment break about 200KM from Madrid. The skies have gone very dark


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2011)

How's it going otherwise Stan? Do you have somewhere dry and warm for the night? The forecast is not good


----------



## rover07 (Apr 23, 2011)

Whatever


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2011)

dessiato said:


> How's it going otherwise Stan? Do you have somewhere dry and warm for the night? The forecast is not good


 
And, to the 'whatever' remark...

When have I ever claimed to be down and out? I'm staying in a very nice hotel with WiFi, my own bathroom etc. I spend on average €30/night on accommodation alone. Not out of choice, but that is the price. I eat at retaurants twice a day. As hard as i make it sometimes, this isn't really a hard life. Hence, I can afford to give away paintings to charity.

Now fuck off with all the condescending bollocks and get to your office desks 

Madrid is cool. I like it here. Planning to bus to Pamplona tomorrow night. Possibly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2011)

*The Secret Chinese.*

Fun weekend in Madrid. I'm in a very plush hotel with WiFi. Just popping out to source cigarettes and stuff before spending a few hours writing and downloading photos from here and Granada. It's been a very interesting few days 

For a starter...

Somewhere in Madrid is a very secret Chinese takeaway  You would never guess - you have to be introduced!

Starts here... an entrance to an underground carpark at the top end of Plaza España...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck knows how that old photo got there also 

Interesting stuff commeth. Honest!


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 24, 2011)

keep it up, stanley!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2011)

*The Secret Chinese Pt2 *

You keep going down the steps into nowhere until you get there  A well known secret amongst Madrid peeps who like good, cheap Chinese food. Fabulous Chinese supermarket also. Very cheap.

Cheap pics also. Never mind.

This bit of Madrid reminds me of Birmingham for some reason???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2011)

I left Granada in the rain. Found the sunshine 

Paseo de los Tristes looking very wet, and my friend Jana hoolahooping. I love this girl. She would just fuck the world, get stoned, put on headphones and blissfully dance her way around Plaza Nueva not giving a shit about anything. She's back in Berlin now. Loveable nutter 

Compiling a post for my blog now. Maybe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking wobbly WiFi. I'll try again!

Actually. Fuck it. here's a photo.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a 'Don't ever fuck with me hand'. You need them sometimes!

Anyway, off to Pamplona tomorrow. Weather looks good. One step closer to Estonia


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2011)

Right. I have €40 in my pocket. I'm off to Plaza Mayor to complete a big sketch and hopefully cover the €30 bus fare to Pamplona. The cowboy accordian player says he is going to kill me today because he is a cowboy and doesn't want me working by his pitch. Tough shit cowboy man.

I have yet to put a painting up for auction for charity. I will do that in Pamplona. I have also just remembered that I didn't move my stuff into new storage. Erm... sorry Alice, but you did say "after Easter". I'm pretty sure October is after Easter - see you then


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't call it a secret 'Chinky' Stan, at least some urbanites are not ignorant twats.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2011)

Cowboy man didn't try to kill me 

I'm in Pamplona. Not far from the French border now, but OMFG! What happend to the weather forecast  It is looking totally shyte everywhere for the next few days. No escape. I have just today to make cash by the looks of things. Plan is to cover cost of bed for 4 nights today and just hang tight until a sunshine symbol appears somewhere on the big map. There are arcades in Pamplona. I could possibly just about cover costs in the rain. Shame, because I really like this city and usually get good work. There is free WiFi everywhere 

Come on weather people - tell me where to go???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2011)

*Live from Pamplona...*

Excuse the notebook pics - I can't see what I'm doing. Here's the plaza I want to sketch and here's the very bored police peoples van. Bored police = problems. I'll see how I get on.

Given the weather forecast I think I'm on a new mission to just head forwards A.S.A.P Make as much as I can today. Head straight to Bayonne and then onto Toulouse. If police stop me working today I am well and truly stuffed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2011)

Police all cool. Pamplona delivers again. There is something very unique about this city and the people I like very much. Before I started walking from city to city I would have told you people are people wherever. Not so. Pamplona people are very respectful, appreciative and inquisitive.

It's a fabulous little city. Shame rains commeth, but I am well and truly afloat financially again, and I still have the whole evening to work. Pictures will follow - it's an almighty sletch. One of my best


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 27, 2011)

All of your posts contradict each other.  Why do you continually lie to us?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> All of your posts contradict each other.  Why do you continually lie to us?





Things change. Lots of things happen in a short time. I'm posting very much 'on the fly' as I feel things are going. There are no lies.

I've booked a room in Pamplona for the night and finished working for the day. I'm more than comfortable for bus fares and a few rainy days. The weather forecast seems to change also. Few things are static.

My current plan (which may change) is to head to San Sebastian tomorrow and paint 'Siren Number 1'. Lorena transposed from Granada's secret garden to an Atlantic sunset.

Pamplona remembered me. I'm also being found by more and more people who have read my 'stuff' on my blog. Local papers tomorrow  Highly productive day all in all.

Oh...

FUCK OFF DWYER!


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 27, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> All of your posts contradict each other.  Why do you continually lie to us?


 
Does it matter, if it's entertaining?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 27, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> Does it matter, if it's entertaining?


 
A bit.  Anyone can make stuff up.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> A bit.  Anyone can make stuff up.


 
I'll bet you can't


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 27, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'll bet you can't


 
For once I agree with you.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 27, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'll bet you can't


 
I don't need to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2011)

The weather is still very splendid. I'm getting the weather luck 

Another day in Pamplona making hay whilst the sun shines.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm heading towards Bayonne. From there I'm not sure about which route to take.

Either, Toulouse then towards Switzerland (people tell me I will make good money there), or following the Loire valley very slowly to Orleans and then Paris. I don't know much about France. I am very familiar with most parts of Germany, so...

My only mission in Germany is to sketch Alexander Platz in Berlin. I may even take a flight directly from Paris to Berlin and spend more time exploring Poland very slowly. Cash making is extremely good ATM. Just need to get a painting up on ebay for auction for charity.

I'm being very lazy today. MUST NOT FORGET TO WORK!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2011)

We go to Bayonne every year it is great. Did you go through St Sebastien? It has amazing food and is beautiful. glad the weather picked up for you. Mrs D was concerned that the thunderstorms and heavy rain would give you problems. But I gather that it didn't hit you as badly as it did us. We had rain coming through the shutters!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm heading towards Bayonne. From there I'm not sure about which route to take.
> 
> Either, Toulouse then towards Switzerland (people tell me I will make good money there), or following the Loire valley very slowly to Orleans and then Paris. I don't know much about France. I am very familiar with most parts of Germany, so...
> 
> ...



There are some great places in the Loire Valley, Chinon is nice. When I was last there a woman used to keep her poodle on the table of the restaurant and feed it from her plate. There's lots of good touristy places in the Valley which I would imagine would be good for you to work and sell paintings. Loads of good wines in the region.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2011)

dessiato said:


> ...for you to work and sell paintings. Loads of good wines in the region.



Thanks for the info'.

I'll let you into a small secret - paintings do not make money. Not prepared just yet to let on what the winning formula is, but paintings are not a part of it. Hopefully the paintings I sell on the web will make some money for charities. In the street, people just don't have the worthwhile cash in their pockets.

I'm comfortably clearing €40/hour ATM. Hence, I'm being very lazy. Three hours from 6PM to 9PM today is all I want. Obviously, when the rain comes I'm stuffed. I should really be making more of the good weather, but I'm free to follow the sunshine wherever it may be.

I think I want to do Paris al la Toulouse Lautrec, so it's looking like a slow walk up the Loire.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sitting here contemplating my next move. Well, not quite contemplating my next move. My next move is going to be a cafe con leche y copa de congac 

1 Hour. €60. Gave an old sketch to a couple of young children who gave me good entertainment. Have photos for another time.

So...

Another night here? Get the bus to San Sebastian? Train to Bayonne?

I may just chill until it's too late too late to act on any decision I may make


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2011)

I have free bed with trimmings on offer  I stay tonight. Move tomorrow.


My fitness levels are almost back to OK. My beer belly has reduced dramatically already. So much so that my jeans need a belt. I am revealing inadverdent(sp?) glimpses of tattoos to unsuspecting strangers!!!

Beautiful evening. Beautiful company 

Nice life!


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'll let you into a small secret - paintings do not make money. Not prepared just yet to let on what the winning formula is, but paintings are not a part of it.


 
Gigolo?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2011)

The weather is still rather splendid 

I have a logistical problem to consider. I am already carrying 2 backpacks plus coat and sketches. If I complete a painting for auction on ebay for charity, then I am going to have to carry that around until I know where to post it. So, I need a base for a week at least. Needs to be a city I can work successfully with an affordable bed. Perhaps Bayonne will be the place.

I've also decided to extend the 'charity' thing to any NPO, NGO, Good Cause... of the winning bidders choice. The winning bidders choice after the first painting (Siren Nº1) has been auctioned for the U75 server fund (if Editor and Mods are happy about this).

I will be in that there Frogland by the end of the day. I'm nervous about this TBH. They hate the English. All of them. I can't do the lingo. Maybe I can be Welsh for a couple of weeks again. I'm well practiced at being Welsh even though I can't do that lingo either (they didn't teach it at school when I was young ).

FRANCE!!!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2011)

Up to S Sebastien, then along the coast towards Biarritz is a nice route. Don't try to go over the mountains on foot, it gets cold and horrible up there. 

My plan for  the summer is to drive that route and through Bourdeaux before going round Paris via Le Mans to Rouen and Dieppe. There's lots of Brit tourists in Normandie so the French are more used to them. 

In Le Mans there is a cheap and cheerful motel (Formule 1 I think) they are really not brilliant but if all you need is a bed for the night they are good enough. Close to it there is another small hotel that is about the same price but has en-suite rooms. I'll get Mrs D to see if she can remember exactly where it is.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I will be in that there Frogland by the end of the day. I'm nervous about this TBH. They hate the English. All of them. I can't do the lingo.


 
Not every French person hates all the English - if you try to not be their worst nightmare (eg a tourist moaning about how their ways are so different to what you're used to, drunken, disorderly, making no effort to try communicating except in English [not even with gestures and cartoon drawings]), you'll probably be okay. 

Do yourself a favour and buy a phrase book + tiny French-English dictionary.  They won't cover all your needs, but they will help you stay out of trouble.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2011)

Juis swee un artist ingles avec ou par le BEER BEER BEER merci si vou play a la snails.

I'm getting there quickly.

Biarritz! This could go either way. My nicotiene habit has just shot through the €10/day roof, and beer has doubled in price. Fire with fire - time to double my prices also.

Going to give this place a couple of days at least. Difficult to judge places like Biarritz. The vast majority of my custom comes from local people, not tourists. The locals here could be very good to me once they see what I can do. Far too many French people here for my liking  And, surfer dudes. Fucking surfer dudes


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Juis swee un artist ingles avec ou par le BEER BEER BEER merci si vou play a la snails.
> 
> I'm getting there quickly.
> 
> ...


 
Problem is they are surfer dudes, surfing to be seen rather than soul surfers. I loved surfing when I did it, but these dudes used to piss me off enormously.

get some picks of Biarritz, I love the place, please.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2011)

dessiato said:


> ...
> get some picks of Biarritz, I love the place, please.



No fucking way. How can anyone like this facist little hell hole? It's ugly. The people stink up thier own arses. It is possibly the ugliest place I have ever visited. They're getting no more of my time. From here straight back to the train station.

Hated every minute. Seriously hated. As for French cuisine... fuck me! Burger for €5, or burger with extras for €7. This is hell. Honestly people - never come here! Everything is twice the price and half as good.

Fuck you Biarritz!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2011)

It gets worse. Seriously worse.

Where to run to?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It gets worse. Seriously worse.
> 
> Where to run to?


 
About the only place near there that I can think of is Bayonne. Unless you go inland along towards Chinon, but that is not very close.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2011)

dessiato said:


> About the only place near there that I can think of is Bayonne. Unless you go inland along towards Chinon, but that is not very close.



I am in Bayonne. I like it here. Couldn't share your enthusiasm for Biarritz - just not my sort of place! I took a nice photo for you though. Will download and upload later.

Bayonne seems to be a town for single people approaching middle age age like myself. Sort of mellow, but still with a 'younger' fashion culture. Fabulous market with one of the best displays of frilly knickers I've ever come across 

Nice city, but I am struggling to find a decent money making pitch. Yesterday was very expensive  Bus plus 2 trains plus very expensive last minute hotel plus expensive beer 

I'm getting into the lingo much more quickly than I expected. However, many people here seem to think they're Basque 

HAVE TO MAKE CASH!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2011)

Hold the front page - Rich Tourist Hotspot is expensive to live in shocker.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Hold the front page - Rich Tourist Hotspot is expensive to live in shocker.



Fuck all to do with the cost. Possibly everything to do with the money. It was just nasty. Nasty, nasty, nasty place. I fail to see what good anyone sees in the place.

But, Bayonne. I like it. Nice relaxed, safe feel to the place. The police are cool. It isn't cheap. I'm used to paying Spanish prices...

In Granada:
20 L&M Rojo €3.65
A Caña with tapas €1.50
Salbutamol inhaler €3.10

In Bayonne:
20 L&M Rojo €5.40
A beer without tapas €2.70
Salbutamol inhaler €5.08

I haven't found an affordable bed yet, and I haven't found a decent pitch. I'm just about covering costs which is OK, but I expect a bit more than that these days. Going to try a spot close to the cathedral later. You need so many elements to come together to get as good as Pamplona, or Leon. That rarely happens.

It's the difference between Spain and France. Not tourist hotspots. Granada is a tourist hotspot. I reckon if you include travel/flights Spain is still the best value holiday destination. And, still my favourite place to live.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2011)

As far as finding somewhere affordable to sleep - try asking at a church if they can find somewhere for you for the night.  If you're lucky, they'll have enough English (or know somebody who does) to work out what you need.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> As far as finding somewhere affordable to sleep - try asking at a church if they can find somewhere for you for the night.  If you're lucky, they'll have enough English (or know somebody who does) to work out what you need.



You're talking to a seasoned pilgrim.

My French is actually OK already. It's not that different to Spanish in many respects. I'm making enough to cover costs (including €30night for bed).

JE SUIS UN ARTISTE ANGLAIS QUI VOYAGE EN EUROPE ET EN AFRIQUE, JE COLLECTE DE L'ARGENT POUR DES ASSOCIATIONS CARITATIVAS...

Surprised myself how quickly I'm getting the lingo. Plenty of people willing to give time to help in learning


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2011)

Bayonne 

I like lots. I'm not making a great deal. Barely covering costs. It's very gratifying covering costs doing something you love to do. Rains commeth! Within 10 minutes 7 people asked to make sure I had shelter for the night (I'm taking a hotel). And, I've been invited to join some good people for a meal this evening. This is a very friendly, relaxed, chilled, safe little city. I love it. Two rivers. Nice architecture. Fun and easy public spaces. FREE ELECTRIC BUSES! Why can't the UK do cities like this?

The more I walk around the more I begin to realise just how much the environment we live in affects our own mindset. Bayonne has one of the best. Happy people in a happy city.

The people here are very interested in what I'm doing. All this hospitallity and I can barely speak the lingo. I would love to stay, but I need to make cash. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2011)

Shitty snap from my notebook...

There is a huge demo going on. I had no idea the Basque country actually extended into France. Rugby is very popular here. I'm in Cafe du Theatro. The walls are covered with photographs of past rugby legends.

Food is very popular here also. Yesterday I was lucky enough to meet Herve - a classically trained chef - who invited me to join his dinner party  Onion and carrot soup with avacado to start. The soup was made with the leaves from the carrot tops and leaves from raddish. Delicious  Young tuna (caught by his friend on the day) slow roast with diced potatoes and loads of herbs  Strawberries for desert. I introduced my new friends to the delights of sliced strawberry with pepper just to make sure they understood us English actually appreciate good flavours also.

Accepted invitation to take the spare room in the very swanky appartment for the night. Now I'm heading to the coast to meet people who were at the dinner party. A young couple who run a bicycle rental business. He's from northern France. She is from Tel Aviv.

I am meeting fucking nice people here. I'm skint mind. Need to look at making cash on the coast before deciding on my next move.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2011)

Better photos come to my blog at a later time...

e2a; Ah fuck! It's May day! Now I understand the demo. Up the Workers!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2011)

I am hiking towards somewhere called Capbreton. I have no idea what to expect other than it's a surfers bay and I have contacts there. I have just €3 in pocket and no cigarettes  Hopefully I will arrive in time to make some cash. Alternatively, there is a small town enroute which may offer cash making potential.

Beautiful weather. I may sleep on the beach tonight 

Still haven't had to use my bank cards/dip into savings, but this is as low as  in pocket has got so far. Fairly confident I can turn things around quickly and head towardes Bordeaux tomorrow on a cheating train ride


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2011)

Seriously underestimated the hiking distance. Didn't arrive until late evening. Beautiful, huge golden beaches here, but fuck all to sketch. I will have to find something. Nothing to stay for here. I'm heading to a town called Dax.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2011)

A nice mucky lowres sunset. I'm doing this place an injustice.

Sold sketches. Moving towards Pau tomorrow morning. Back to plan A and taking the longer route via Toulous and Switzerland. Brief stop back in Bayonne to finish painting number 1.

Everyone here has been exceptionally friendly. Coffee and beers bought for me totally unprompted. A beautiful person gave me a pack of tobacco and papers. And, just 10 minutes ago another beautiful person ran across the road to find me and ask if I had sold today, then offered me ciggarettes.

I'm sleeping on the beach again. It's safe. It's relatively mild. It's beautiful. There are free showers and basins big enough to wash clothes. I have even found a free electric socket to recharge everything 

All is back to good.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2011)

We spent the last 11 days driving a big loop around Slovenia, Stan.  It's well nice.  You want to get yourself over there -- right up your alley.

In Ljubljana there were a number of street artists hawking their wares and I couldn't help but think of you.


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

kabbes said:


> We spent the last 11 days driving a big loop around Slovenia, Stan.  It's well nice.  You want to get yourself over there -- right up your alley.
> 
> In Ljubljana there were a number of street artists hawking their wares and I couldn't help but think of you.


 
I take it you went to Bled? Did you see Tito's old summer house? I love that area, with the castle on top of the cliffs it's straight out of a fairy tale. I even rowed myself and the missus over to the little island on the lake with those swan-prowed boats...


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2011)

We _stayed_ in Tito's old summer house 

We got upgraded to a "superior suite" too -- it was amazing.  Like having an entire flat with massive balcony over the lake that is also a hotel.


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

kabbes said:


> We _stayed_ in Tito's old summer house
> 
> We got upgraded to a "superior suite" too -- it was amazing.  Like having an entire flat with massive balcony over the lake that is also a hotel.


 
 Good on ya! We only went into the cafe/restaurant bit on a trek around the lake. Did you do the row-boat?


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Good on ya! We only went into the cafe/restaurant bit on a trek around the lake. Did you do the row-boat?


 
No, we never got around to the row-boat 

We did do two early morning runs around the lake, though.  Hurrah for us.


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

Runs.... goodness, was it that kind of a holiday? We ate meat and drank booze til we waddled. Oh oh - hot horse, yay or nay?


----------



## dessiato (May 3, 2011)

Keep it up Stan. Love reading these posts of yours, but they are giving me itchy feet! Two months time we'll be driving back through Spain and France and will be passing these towns you mention. When we have more time we'll have to go to see them again.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Runs.... goodness, was it that kind of a holiday? We ate meat and drank booze til we waddled. Oh oh - hot horse, yay or nay?


 
Ah, well, Bled was the _first_ stop on our holiday...

"Hot horse"?  I don't recall that.  I ate every other kind of meat but I _rode_ the horses, if that helps.


----------



## TruXta (May 3, 2011)

kabbes said:


> "Hot horse"?  I don't recall that.  I ate every other kind of meat but I _rode_ the horses, if that helps.


 
Really? We saw loads of them, especially in Ljubljana. Never did try them, altho I've had horse before.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Keep it up Stan. Love reading these posts of yours, but they are giving me itchy feet! Two months time we'll be driving back through Spain and France and will be passing these towns you mention. When we have more time we'll have to go to see them again.


 
Capbreton has some of the most beautiful, vast golden beaches I've ever come across. Apparently the area from there to the north is known as the stretch of 100KM beaches. Pines giving way to sand 'cliffs' with huge surfing breakers. Plenty of space.

I'll be putting more details on my blog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2011)

FFS! missed my train by 30 Seconds 

That'll be my basic lack of French then. Eventually I asked if she spoke Spanish. Too late. 

Rather than spending on a very expensive room, or bothering new friends again, I'm going to hang about for the night  I've already met a few characters. I've already spotted the dodgey ones. €30 minimum for a bed here versus €15 to get you through the night at late bars.

TRAINS STOP AT 7PM. WTF? IS THIS ENGLAND?

This is a really shit sandwhich for €3.50. On top of that I pay €2.70 for a small beer, and someone is letting their dog beg at my table.

I just slapped the dog on the nose very hard


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, ok. Can we get back to kabbes' holiday now?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 4, 2011)

Pau.

I met a really nice guy in Capbreton. Originally from Kashmir with a Spanish father. He has just opened his first shop. From selling on the streets to temporary market stalls to permanent market stallls to his own shop. When people with that sort of experience offer advice you fucking well listen.

"Go to Pau" said he. So, here I am. Not that I doubeted him for  single second... Pau is good. Only problem is accomodation. I've just forked out €50 for a bed. It's all relative I guess.

Made somewhere in the region of €250 today. Pau is a fabulous, very beautiful little city I had never heard of. They claim the best views. It's nice - every street has a view to the mountains, but compared to Granada???

I think this is my first base for a painting. I could take the room in the squat, but if I find a bed and shower for less than €30 a night that will do. This little city is up there on the list with Pamplona and Leon for an easy €300 a day when the weather is good. And, the forecast is good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2011)

Hello U75 people 

Bit of a tough day. I've forked out for posh hotel again because I can't find any other option. I've been offered a place in a reasonable squat, but it's full of people with habits they can't afford to feed.

I'm getting good work. Making good money. Two commissions to do tomorrow. I can afford hotels, but I'd sooner save the cash.

Just had a big argument with the people at Quick Burger. Everything stone cold and about €2 more than 'as advertised'. I feel shit about giving people on minimum wage a hard time, but I don't take it. Got my money back and left threatening to write to head office.

All is good here in most ways. I just don't have any friends  This is the biggest price you pay. Living a very transient lifestyle means all around you is very transient also. I don't do the lingo. I have met good people, but... when you just need a chat and there is no-one to chat to... that is when it is really hard.

I'm in a posh hotel. I have telly, internet and all that. I have plenty of cash - I could go out on a bar crawl, but I don't have any companionship. Some nights just come very low. Difficult to explain. Human companionship is invaluable. I like being 'lost' and 'lonely' much of the time. Happy in my own company. However, the need for friendship and conversation comes from nowhere at thye most unexpected times.

I'm gonna have a spliff and can of strong beer 

Pau is actually a fabulous little city. I may get stuck here and make friends


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2011)

Sometimes very, very speciaql things happen.

haven't been making cash and I am back in thwe posh hotel and close to skint.

I did a commission this morning for a wine shop. Got paid in wine. Day over 

I then got handed a very genorous lump of hash 

I am totally fucking wasted. I left my sketches out unattended for an hour whilst I 'mellowed', and came back to fin d this 

I carry a bag full of handwritten letters and notes. They are proper arhives. Worth more than money can ever buy 

Happy man


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 6, 2011)

THERE IS A GAS EMERGENCY AT MY HOTEL. EXCITING???

I'm off to source pizza


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2011)

Huge storm. Game over for the day. Good money day. Posh hotel paid for for a final night. €150 in pocket. Guaranteed collect of €110 tomorrow, possibly plus another €100, then I head to Toulouse and find a cheap room for a week. Pau has been excellent, but the €50/night bed is just too much. I have to make a base for a week and auction a painting.

Today was Festival od the Handicapped. No signs of PC madness here, or crisis!

Evening off


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 7, 2011)

Well, this is a nice life  Getting by with my 3 loves of Photography, Art and Writing. Travelling to boot!

I'm in the posh hotel with pizza, red wine and hash  A very nice evening strolling around and exploring. This is a fabulous little city. I think I have to concede that the views to the Pyrenese beats Granada views to Sierra Nevada on some counts. It is a stunningly beautiful little city. Perhaps the most beautiful city I have ever visited. However, something doesn't quite sit comfortably with me. It's a very contrived beauty. Austere even. There's a menace in the background that won't quite let me relax.

How to explain this? I'll compare with Granada - a very relaxed place. Pau is relaxed also, but there is something threatening about the place. I don't know what. I'll compare with Alexander Palace. Fabulous views across London, but with a symbolic edifice of imperialistic rule sitting uncomfortably behind your back. That is Pau. It's competing with the riches of Southern France. Awesome buildings. Motorsport in the city. Huge, very splendid casino. It's affordable. I'm paying €50 for a room, but if Two shared it's very reasonable. Beatiful place. Just a little too much focus on money and falseness for my liking.

I have enjoyed it mind. The people are NOT money focussed. Very friendly. Very likeable. Apparently the English introduced golf to Europe here. You do actually get respect for being English here. Unusual these days.

It is the most beautiful little city I have ever visted. Not the best city, but a good one. Well worth a weekend.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2011)

And, Granada win again  Exciting times!

I'm back in the posh hotel for the last night. Mehbe 

I have a very nice commission to do tomorrow. No profit in it. It will barely cover costs, but I like it.

Amongst the most generous and interesting gifts today....

Another big lump of hash and a pot of Michel's Gran's homemade pate. "You eat it with bread" she informed. Yeh, I know, bread and ketchup  Rich as fuck! Delicious, but indegestion inducing poison without ketchup 

Toulouse tomorrow


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2011)

Onto Toulouse.

My feet have recovered and there is a beautiful hiking route from here. But, but, but... I have enough cash to pay for a cheap room in Toulouse for a week and to cover train fare. Bit of a cheat. I just want to get painting number 1 up on the interenet auction site. So, cheating train ride to Toulouse. Plan to stay a week at least before heading towards Switzerland. I've been given loads of good info' about towns enroute.

I am doing exceptionally fucking well given I can't do the lingo properly. France has been very, very friendly so far. People love what I'm doing and they love what I'm trying to do. I'm well informed that Toulouse won't let me down 

Accommodation wise, that was a very expensive week. €300+. I don't plan to do that to often.

I am looking forward to Toulouse. I met a couple in Granada a year ago, or so. They came from Toulouse and told me all about the life history of Toulouse Lautrec. Apparently he used to pay his way doing pretty much exactly what I am doing - big sketches on cheap craft paper in the streets. I love the idea of retracing such a life. I knew nothing about him previously other than the Moulin Rouge stuff.

2PM TGV to the BIG city!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2011)

Toulouse - I hate you already. Seriously. If it wasn't for the fact I've had to pay €80 for a fucking bed I would be out on the streets putting bricks through windows.

I hate it that much. It is con city. It's got fuck all going for it really. It's shit. That said, I can make money here, but I'm getting out as soon as I can.

You go to a hotel with a price of €48 for a room for the night. Fuck expensive. Then when you get to re3ception they tell you they don't have any €48 rooms left. they only have €78 rooms. Right! Fucking con city.

It just isn't worth the visit. I'm out of here tomorrow.


----------



## tufty79 (May 9, 2011)

ooh i'm glad i read this thread - i went to bled when i was little and it was beautiful  cheers for the reminder, kabbes - next time i go away (if ever), it's on me list..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 9, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> ooh i'm glad i read this thread - i went to bled when i was little and it was beautiful  cheers for the reminder, kabbes - next time i go away (if ever), it's on me list..


 
Tell Kabbes to go do his own fucking thread.


----------



## kabbes (May 10, 2011)

This is my thread now, Stan.  I'm posting the only stuff that the People want to actually read.

tufty, you have to visit the Logar Valley.  It's seriously beautiful.  But don't do what we did and mistake a hardcore climb to the top of a mountain for a 45 minute round-trip stroll just because the sign says "45 minutes".  After almost an hour of climbing up waterfalls and crossing ravines via a few logs stuck in the ground, we reached the summit, where the only other people had on hardcore climbing gear.  Then we realised that we had to go down the same way.  Panic ensued.

It's alright, though, I didn't die.


----------



## kabbes (May 10, 2011)

Incidentally, that's my first ever post using a Blackberry as a Bluetooth device to connect to the internet and a netbook for the actual posting.  Exciting stuff.  It is making the endless commute more entertaining already.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2011)

Stan, I think I've met you! That pic of you taking a pic of you reminds me of an artist I saw in Santiago de Compostela a good while back. I would guess it was about the time you were there from what you have said in the past. I liked your stuff too. 

Hope the Trek is going well, I'm plotting my trip back to the UK. But looking forward to the return to Iberia. I want to try some of these towns you are referring to. 

Mrs D says Hi and make sure you look after yourself. She worries....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

Kabbes - go away now 

New day, new attitude. I am going to try the Couch Surfing approach. Met a couple of very lovelly Greek girls last night in a very friendly bar. I may try asking around there this evening. I am spending way too much on beds.

My right foot is fucked  I have to stay here and make some money. If police are cool I will make plenty 

Time to give Toulouse another chance.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Stan, I think I've met you!...
> Mrs D says Hi and make sure you look after yourself. She worries....



I look after myself. Almost certainly me you met. The only other artists working the streets in Santiago are very different to me. My good friend Jose from Barcelona and a guy selling prints from a stall. Jose is cool as if you ever meet him. Bit of a drinker and a little crazy at times, but perfectly harmless.

Happy travels. Pau is well worth a visit.


----------



## kabbes (May 10, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Kabbes - go away now


 
Why?  What have you got Toulouse?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

FFS! 

€80 for a poxy bed and there is no water in the taps. No shower. No sink. No bog flush. I should get a refund surely?

Hmmmmm....

Perhaps the first train out here?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

Fuck I am well angry.

I am going to argue the fuck to the point they call the police, or give me a refund. Not a good way to start the day. No fucking water for €80/night!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2011)

haha


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

Fucking disgusting. I am sitting in protest in the lobby. Initially they lied. They said the water had been cut off in the street. So, I asked next door. Nope. It is just the hotel - they cut the water off.

So far I've been offered a €30 refund. Not enough. I want the full €80 back.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> This is my thread now, Stan.  I'm posting the only stuff that the People want to actually read.



Don't be a dick.


----------



## kabbes (May 10, 2011)

Yes sir!  Whatever you say, sir!


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Fucking disgusting. I am sitting in protest in the lobby. Initially they lied. They said the water had been cut off in the street. So, I asked next door. Nope. It is just the hotel - they cut the water off.
> 
> So far I've been offered a €30 refund. Not enough. I want the full €80 back.


 
Good luck, you should get a refund. You shouldn't have to pay for services you don't get, perhaps you should pay a token amount for the room, say 10€, but no more. You'd have been better off on a camp-site.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> This is my thread now, Stan.  I'm posting the only stuff that the People want to actually read.
> 
> ....



We like reading of his adventures, they are also making us want to visit places as we go on a similar route from the UK back to Iberia.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 10, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Yes sir!  Whatever you say, sir!


 
*Pats Kabbes head.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

I reluctantly 'setteld' for a 50% refund after a 1 hour stand-off between me and the plumber and some stupid pretend calls to 'head office'.

I did have the best fast food experience of my life mind. Blood sausage, mash and carrots washed down with a small bottle of local red for just €6. These places have to make it to the UK.

http://www.flunch.fr/

Overwhelmed with choice (a little confusing to Johnny foriegner also), but fabulous food at very good prices. It's like an open buffet with grill and other stuff. Very popular. How the French tell Ronald McDonald to fuck right off. It is no myth about France and food. No myth about the women either. Which reminds me - I am so missing someone  

I'm in a Morrocan place with coffee and WiFi. Going to try posting a few requests on Couch Surfing. Cheapest bed I can find is €37!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2011)

OK. €40 for bed tonight. No joy from Couchsurfing.

I am very tired. Free WiFi here comes only if you give up your MAC address and sign a disclaimer! New French law apparently. Too tired to argue.

Still not really getting into Toulouse. Easy money here. Easy come - easy go. I am missing people and feeling a bit homesick. Just the tiredness. Going to have big fat spliff and beer. I'll attack Toulouse properly tomorrow. Pretty confident it's good for €300/day anyday.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2011)

Did you never go to the Flunch is Vigo? Often, when we are shopping over there we will eat in one because the food is good and cheap. We usually spend about 17-20€ for the two of us. But we tend to be extravagant when eating there. The first time was because we were starving and couldn't be bothered to try looking for somewhere, and when we realised people were waiting for the next batch of paella to be served we thought it would be worth a chance. It was.

I suppose a 50% refund is almost reasonable. 

Mrs D said 'Good travels, Stan'.  I'm beginning to wonder about her fondness for you...I feel a divorce coming on. Think of my tax position!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2011)

I just don't get Toulouse. Not sure why people visit here. Perhaps I have missed something?

Onwards! Staying out and getting the first train/bus to Montpellier. Bound to be even more expensive than Toulouse, but I need a fresh approach and a new scene. Problems are mounting. Wonkey foot. Expensive beds. Market on my pitch today. How do I get cash into a Spanish bank account in Spain. I need to do washing. Don't want to carry painting around with all my other crap.

Time to simplify.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm...

Carcassonne looks interesting. Small, but potentially big. Heading there.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2011)

When I hitched from Spain to UK many moons ago I went through Arles and Avignon. Lovely places and both fond of artists, especially Arles.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

I woke up outside the very magnificent castle in Carcassonne with an almighty hangover. Gone are the days of invites to dinner parties with the French middle classes. I am now mixing it with Mick from Cumbria (half dead fulltime alcoholic perpetual street dweller) and Dave from Walsall who happens to have worked with a relative of mine on the doors of Black Country casinos in the past. The World can be all too small at times!

Carcassonne is a beautiful little town. The fortress, or castle is very much a seperate village (known as the city) from the main town (which is pretty old also). Not wishing to sound like a snob, but my plan is to make enough cash to leave my new friends A.S.A.P.

This is RyanAir country. Cheap flights from Nottingham. I should be sorted for cash by lunchtime. Then onto Montpellier to find some quality work. I haven't had to dip into savings yet, but the past week has been expensive hotels. I am shocked at how much more France costs than Spain. Morning coffee in Granada - €1.20. Here - €3!

My plan was to save enough enroute to get a flight back from Tallin to Madrid. I am beginning to worry that the homewards bound journey may take a year, or Two.


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2011)

So, in summation,  you've learned that begging is easier in developed France than developing Africa, and especially so when you're in RyanAirLand?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So, in summation,  you've learned that begging is easier in developed France than developing Africa, and especially so when you're in RyanAirLand?



Fuck off now.

I can only guess, but I would imagine these things are relative. I've never tried begging myself, not in Africa, nor Europe.

Walsall Dave (names have been changed) tells me he makes about €12 a day by simply sitting outside the supermarket with a hat on the ground, head down. He lives in a car with the laziest person I have ever met. The guy even refused to walk to buy his own beer that someone offered to pay for. A 10 minute walk. This guy has a very contageous apathy. Difficult to find any sympathy.

I met some Spanish speaking beggars in Nador. They told me they make their money (not all from begging - a bit of selling also) in Morocco and then cross the border into Mellila to buy their beer and tobacco becuase it's much cheaper. "The work and money is not in Spain" they told me.

As for me; I'm finding this city to be the most ignorant I have ever visited. I have completed Two large sketches to try and sell. Sketch number One has already been destroyed by a car driving on the pedestrian precinct. Somewhere in the region of 50 footprints, cycle and pram tracks. I've written it off already. Second sketch is beautiful, but absolutely no-one is looking. Perhaps the city itself is too much of a pretty distraction to the tourists. I've had hassle from a bunch of teenagers. Hotels are mega expensive (on my budget). And, I have a new problem. A new law stating 'bags are not to be left unattended' in public spaces. I'm only 5 Meters away, but apprently that counts as breaking the new law all the over hyped local police are so keen to enforce. I use my bags to stop people walking, or driving over sketches. I need to nick some traffic cones. Traffic cones could never hide bombs???

RyanAir tourists? I had forgotten! They're not here to spend money these days 

I need a new approach to get the fuck out of here. I have a positive feeling about Montpellier. It's not easy ATM. I reckon begging in Marakesh would be far easier.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

This city gets worse. It looks so romantic and stuff. I've just had my entire days takings stolen by a couple of Romanian beggars. Yes - some beggars just beg. But, it's common amongst Romanian beggars to steal, and beg agressively. Time to declare war on Romania I think.

It's raining. I have 40 Centimos. No cigarettes. No beer. No food. Banks are now closed until Monday. I'm stuffed 

Somewhere in this poxy little lie of a city there has to be a workable all weather pitch??? I need a miracle.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

Jesus fucking wept!

I take 1 minute to go buy water from the supermarket, before I even get to the check-out I'm behind someone who's just stolen my sketch! She guiltily handed it back, explained she was just saving it from the rain and then told me how magnificent it is. I'm beginning to wonder if the castle is just a fucking lie also. No-one will tell me exactly when it was built. It's a preserved castle they say. Bit too well preserved I say.

I hate this, and I'm stuck here until someone other than the occassional 4 year old takes any interest in my work. Fuck all interest at all. Unless it's there to be stolen for free.

Everyone is preparing for rain. I am hanging on to the hope that it will blow over within an hour.

Ah, fuck it. I'm walking


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

From Wolverhampton - Switzerland - Holland - Portugal. Return trip (immediate) Madrid back to Liverpool.

Not my travels. Walsall Dave's life as a long distance truck driver. How many days? About 6. No sleep. €150/week speed habit. Do you believe it?

He may agree to a photograph.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

No photo.

Walsall Dave is asking question s I can't answer until tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2011)

Hello U75 people 

I am in a beautiful little placa. My sketches are displayed. Town is quiet. The rains have come, posssibly gone. Walsall Dave is sleeping safely in his Vauxhall Omega Estate. We'll talk about petrol consumption another day.

........


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

This is bleak. Very fucking bleak.

4.30am. The freak market people are taking over the placa. Strange people. Very strange. I just want out of here.

I have lost my rolling papers. I have no cash. My sketches are going to get trashed. The castle is fake. This is the most ignorant place I have ever visited. A little city full of cunts and lies. Nothing good to say about the place


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

It's one of those nice local French farmers markets.

They have just taken my cash again. Ripped up all my sketches. Left me skint once more. This is the ugliest attitude I have ever come across. 8AM. I should have walked. Instead I am going to do a big sketch of the train station to sell for a ticket out of hell 

Photo comes...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

Fucking French cunts


----------



## mitochondria (May 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Fucking French cunts


 
wtf? did you get in a fight with French farmers?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> wtf? did you get in a fight with French farmers?


 
Didn't even exchange words. They just ripped up my sketches and took all my money.

This place is just one big lie. The 'medieval' castle was built in the late 19th Century in a style that was not seen in the area. It's like a bit of mock Bavaria brought to Southern France. The tourism people actually do try to 'sell it' as a genuine medieval city. Somewhere in there is a bit of Roman wall, but that is about it. The whole place was 'reproduced' by a very imaginative architect circa 1870.

I think I'm heading straight to Switzerland. I have seriously fallen out with the French and Romanian gypsy people. Philistines. Thieves. Cunts. Liars. Cheats. ALL OF THEM!


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2011)

Mrs d is wishing you better luck. She suggested you should go back to Spain and settle down there and be happy.

For someone who claims hasn't met you, she is quite fond of you, is there something I should know?


----------



## mitochondria (May 14, 2011)

Idk what route you take Stanley but I would suggest longer trip through eastern Europe: Hungary - Czech/Slovakia - Poland/Ukraine - Lithuania - Latvia - Estonia. Less money to be made and had but people are much more friendly because of that. The less one has the more happy they are to share it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Mrs d is wishing you better luck. She suggested you should go back to Spain and settle down there and be happy.
> 
> For someone who claims hasn't met you, she is quite fond of you, is there something I should know?



What's her name 


I'm sketching Le Terminus hotel and using McDonald's WiFi from across the road. First €10 that comes my way goes straight to the TGV cashier to wherever 

Fucking raining. My weather luck has also run out. Ups and downs!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2011)

I dont think you wil  find the Swiss as tolerant of your itinterent ways Stanley


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> I dont think you wil  find the Swiss as tolerant of your itinterent ways Stanley



These stereotypical views are often very wrong. Many Swiss people have invited me to visit them. I have found the French police to be very friendly so far. I was expecting very different.

Anyway...

There is a canal here that has a nice easy to walk tow path to the next reasonable town. 60KM. I can do that in a couple of days. Fuck the train. I have cigarettes and beer - all I care about ATM


----------



## phildwyer (May 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I think I'm heading straight to Switzerland. I have seriously fallen out with the French and Romanian gypsy people. Philistines. Thieves. Cunts. Liars. Cheats. ALL OF THEM!



Your racist attitude is hardly likely to endear you to them is it?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Your racist attitude is hardly likely to endear you to them is it?


 
I don't think you really understand the meaning of the word 'racist' do you?

Anyway...

My very special French friend is in no way a cunt, but ATM all Frenchies are fuckers, and the Romanians who stole my money to spend on fucking icecream...ICECREAM FOR FUCKS SAKE!... have left me a little bit anti Romanian for the time being even though I have many Romanian friends in Granada.

But... you're right in one sense. It's why I am spewing vile here rather than on my blog. My pilgrimage blog was very painful reading when I was pissed off. Not good stuff to sell. I need a vent sometimes.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2011)

This is not a nice town. Not nice at all. I've just had to put up with some old guy cycling over my sketches and a bunch of ignorant fucking 20 somethings walking all over them. I've sold nothing here. Just taken loads of abuse for not speaking French (and being English) even though if the ignorant twats bothered to look they would see my blurb is all written in French. 'Je suis un ariste Anglais qui voyage...".

I have spent my last shracknel on new paper and pens. I'm going to jump the train to Montpellier, or the next closest town. Pissing it down now, and cold - not walking weather. Well, they won't send me to jail if I get caught. Will they?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2011)

I think I'm heading to Narbonne. Didn't get as far as the train station last night. Met someone who invited me to a squat party. I am lucky to be alive! Took a photograph of the place this morning. Woke up surrounded by broken glass everywhere. And, a huge burn in my jeans in the shape of a heart. I haven't a fucking clue. They are my only trousers. I have to buy new tomorrow. Crazy fucking bunch of people. Think I'm lucky I woke with everything still intact bar my jeans. If they had known what was in my scruffy backpack...

Most dangeroius place I have ever slept.

To the beach...


----------



## Sweet Meiga (May 16, 2011)

What was in your scruffy backpack? Tell me!


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2011)

So, in short, if a few people from a particular country do you wrong, you decide that you hate everybody from that country?  Is that about the size of it?  Wouldn't want to misinterpret your ramblings.


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2011)

Earth calling Stanley Edwards... are you able to respond?


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

I look in occasionally in case the Estonian Philosopher has arrived . . .


----------



## Santino (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I look in occasionally in case the Estonian Philosopher has arrived . . .


 
.



Santino said:


> I can think of two things wrong with the title of this thread.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Ok, but your presence  doesn't rile him like wot mine does. You do need to work on that part of your game . . .


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2011)

This thread was better when I was talking about Slovenia.


----------



## Greebo (May 17, 2011)

Chances are he's lost his backpack , or at least the contents by now.  Or he got locked up/beaten up/both.


----------



## kabbes (May 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Chances are he's lost his backpack , or at least the contents by now.  Or he got locked up/beaten up/both.


 
I hadn't noticed that he hadn't posted on this thread in two days.  When your last words are



> Most dangeroius place I have ever slept.
> 
> To the beach...



then that probably isn't a great sign.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Earth calling Stanley Edwards... are you able to respond?



I made it to Montpellier  Home and dry cash wise from here I reckon.

Mental few days interrupted by some beautiful hiking along canals. Overdosing on greeness whilst all around me were overdosing on crack, solvents and the favoured 11.6% Dutch lager - a very volatile combination.

After the crazy (in all the bad ways) squat party I decided to walk away from all the teenage fuckwits, bigots, crack heads and Walsall Dave and Cumbrian Mick. From Carssonnes - the city with the Medieval city built in 1870 - I walked to Narbonne. Very nice little town. After 3 hours of sketching I heard "here he is, it's the artist". FFS! Dave and Mick had followed me in their Omega estate. Out of their skulls already...

They had run-ins with the police all day long. Fines issued left, right and centre. Last time I saw Mick he was asking if anyone knew where he was. Walsall Dave persisted. Found me again in the main plaza asking if we could have a bare chested fight. He wanted to give me some love apparently  Not for me in a very Conservative city in provincial France! Police arrived again and told Dave very simply to fuck off, or he was getting arrested. Dave went. Police went. Dave returned with more booze from Lidl. Police returned and told us both to fuck off. They confiscated Dave's booze. I started walking. I was ready to leave anyway and wanted away from trouble. 10 minutes later Dave catches me up.

"Oi!, artist you fucking wanker, where's my beer?".

Me - "The police confiscated it Dave".

Him - "You fucking lying cunt".

Me - "Go now, I don't take this shit from anyone".

Him - "Come on then...blah...blah...blah".

Only option I was left with was to help Dave find the police and find his beer. He fell for it. Locked up, and me out of there 

Then walked to Bezier. Really interesting town. Beautiful park. More hassle from drunk/cracked up teenagers (I have never known a place with so much crack on the streets than Southern France). Sold a sketch and got the train to Montpellier. Easy from here weather and police permitting.

I am sore all over. Feet are fucked. I don't want to look at my bollock sack just yet.

Photos of stuffs (not my sack) may come if I don't fall asleep. I am totally fucked


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2011)

Montpellier is working very nicely. Hotels are extortionate, but I can make enough to live with that if I can stop wasting hours a day looking for places.

Painting tomorrow. Think I've come up with a solution to carrying paintings around whilst they're up on ebay. 

French people fucking well fancy themselves. Who do they think they are?


----------



## kabbes (May 19, 2011)

They think they're French.  And they are.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2011)

kabbes said:


> They think they're French.  And they are.



I went to some Gypsy Swing gig at a tapas bar last night. All the French people trying to do Spanish and gypsy stuff better than the Spanish and the gypsies. They were quite good, but sickeningly pretentious about what should just be fun. Instead of the Granada deal of €1.50 for wine and tapas, it was €4 for wine plus about a Fiver for tapas. They honestly believed they were worth it.

A couple of people have asked me what I think the main difference is between Spanish and French culture. After thinking about it the only real difference I can come up with is that France is more complicated and I'm finding more trouble here. It's a bit of a con culture also. Prices never as advertised. Overpriced. Tricksters to avoid everywhere. The countryside is beautiful, but I'm finding everything else to be a very false show. Can't find the heart here. It all seems like superficial bollocks compared to Spain. Bayonne was good mind. I liked it there. And, Pau - that was good also. Since then it's been nothing but expensive hassle (countryside hiking excepted).

Montpellier is a very beautiful city, but again, it's being oversold on a pretentious lie. They don't need to do it. It just spoils the real deal.

I'm picking up good work here, so I will stay for a few days at least. I don't like the place though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2011)

Fucking hell. It's a long way to Estonia innit! Europe is suddenly looking much bigger than I thought it was


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I made it to Montpellier  Home and dry cash wise from here I reckon.
> 
> Mental few days interrupted by some beautiful hiking along canals. Overdosing on greeness whilst all around me were overdosing on crack, solvents and the favoured 11.6% Dutch lager - a very volatile combination.
> 
> ...



I thought the place was 'Carcassonnes'?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2011)

I almost forgot abaout this. It was a long day.

Someone found me. A famous(ish) name in the French art World. I love his work. He's a fucking beautiful bloke also. A gem. Showed me all his fancy exhibition catalogues. Showed me the painting he was trying to sell on the streets for a meal  This is it basically.

Anyway, he sketched me very quickly. Gave me the sketch and told me he would come back when he had sold his painting. The guy is a genius, but he will never sell a painting like that on the streets.

This sketch took him about 5 Seconds! Seriously. 5 Seconds to capture an essence of a moment and person like this. Not going to name him. Sad to see him pedelling... sad to see a great artist still being a great artist in some ways. Difficult, very difficult to explain what I'm thinking now 

Posted off to my trusted friend with all handwritten notes and love letters, and paintings of me  I love this one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 20, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I
> 
> Anyway, he sketched me very quickly. e.


 
Ahh...... you weren't wearing a logger's cap and riding a snowmobile at the time by any chance, were you?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Ahh...... you weren't wearing a logger's cap and riding a snowmobile at the time by any chance, were you?


 


It's 28º and that's a Stetson Railway networks engine drivers leather cap 


Yep. My spelling is shit!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2011)

I am warming to Montpellier, Montpellier is warming to me. I'm getting to like the place for many reasons. Not least, people seem to like what I'm doing and what I'm trying to do here. I've discovered new pens. Personally, I think my sketches have hit a new level of lovely.

I'm comparing with Granada all the time. Similar size and very similar demographic. The tourists come here for the 'I'd rather like to visit Montpellier' experience, or the 'fuck yeah - Montpellier' experience. A strange mix.

There is money here. Lots of it


----------



## mitochondria (May 20, 2011)

why dont you want to hype the artist if he's one of your favs and struggling? there are mllions of freaks in the world, someone is bound to love his art. if he's any good but 5 second sketch would be impressive


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> why dont you want to hype the artist if he's one of your favs and struggling? there are mllions of freaks in the world, someone is bound to love his art. if he's any good but 5 second sketch would be impressive


 
How could I 'hype' him?

The guy gets good gigs at big galleries. He makes money and spends it fast!!! Nice guy, but not entirely in the loop!

I meet many artists who get big exhibitions. They're always skint. It's actually quite a small world beyond celebrity artist stuff. Word spreads quickly amongst street artists. I am known as the artist who always has money 

Slowly, slowly. I'm getting there whilst I buy others their drinks.

I'm not hyping myself never mind anyone else. Slowly, slowly...


----------



## mitochondria (May 20, 2011)

Nevermind, I am very far from the world of art. I wouldn't know anyway  I thought he was a pauper prodigy.

PR is important nonetheless.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2011)

I am really, really liking Montpellier now. Good money also  And, at last! It's finally happend: Tandoori sandwhich alternative to kebab. It's "A Unique Concept in France". Not the best way to sell fast food, and they haven't a clue about easy menus, but tandoori chicken in a nam wrap with salad and curry sauce. Oh yes!

I have been wasted before getting back to my hotel for 5 nights in a row now. That has to stop. Taking an early night after a stroll around town talking with the youngsters. What they like about Montpellier? What they don't like? Etc, etc, etc. These guys were cool. Seems the centre of Montpellier is a pretty wealthy place. The 'mall' is very American. These people all willingly talked about their privaledged backgrounds. I may venture into the suburbs tomorrow night.

More pics may come. No vulgar nudity tonight - promise 

I'm going to post again this evening with research for my painting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2011)

I'm heading to the Camarge for a couple of days to paint a white horses with siren dream  Fucking hippy!

Then heading back here before taking Golden Citroen's advice and heading to Avignon. If it rains I'll send him a nasty PM.


e2a; actually, this is better...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2011)

OK. Painting is done in my head. May do a few sketches for reference.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 21, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am really, really liking Montpellier now. Good money also  And, at last! It's finally happend: Tandoori sandwhich alternative to kebab. It's "A Unique Concept in France". Not the best way to sell fast food, and they haven't a clue about easy menus, but tandoori chicken in a nam wrap with salad and curry sauce. Oh yes!
> 
> I have been wasted before getting back to my hotel for 5 nights in a row now. That has to stop. Taking an early night after a stroll around town talking with the youngsters. What they like about Montpellier? What they don't like? Etc, etc, etc. These guys were cool. Seems the centre of Montpellier is a pretty wealthy place. The 'mall' is very American. These people all willingly talked about their privaledged backgrounds. I may venture into the suburbs tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


 
Those people look bemused.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Those people look bemused.


 
They were a bit 'who the fuck is this English guy and why does he ask so many questions?'. Sort of bemused.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2011)

I'm being French. Taking a Sunday evening coffe on the terraces before a stroll around town. But, I'm heading into the suburbs away from the tourists.

Just had another Tandoori wrap. They are such a friendly bunch even if they don't know how to sell. It's a good product and a good service. I leave Montpellier tomorrow - it's been good. Sorted for cash for a rural escape. I need new boots, new jeans and I would like to fork out for a hotel with a bath tomorrow night. Hopefully I can make €150 tomorrow morning to cover that.

Off to find the real Montpellier armed with a couple of disposable point and shoots. I will report later.



This has been a fucking good adventure so far. Good mix of people from all backgrounds. I'll probably get mugged now


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2011)

An interesting stroll. No signs of crisis here.

There are very distinct quarters here. A Moroccan area, Afro-Carribean area etc, but it's more integrated than segregated. The very nice tram network is being extended which has meant speculation and development in the more central barrios. Brand new designer builds next door to dilapidated old town houses. It's a bit Shadwell when the DLR was being built. Poorest people living next door to the up and coming bright young things.

There is a huge high rise estate NW of the city which I didn't get to. I may try and visit that tomorrow evening. I was expecting Montpellier to have a few rough edges. I haven't found them.

The Moroccan barrio is very  Well worth the 15 minute walk from touristville if you ever visit. I suspect all will change as soon as the new tram line opens.


----------



## kabbes (May 23, 2011)

TBF, this thread is more fun when you're having your stuff trampled on and you're being ripped off.  Happy Edwards just isn't as entertaining.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

_Are we nearly there yet . . ._


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> TBF, this thread is more fun when you're having your stuff trampled on and you're being ripped off.  Happy Edwards just isn't as entertaining.


 
Don't worry. Shit times will surely return at some time. I'm beginning to feel guilty about not getting any paintings up on ebay to auction for good causes. It's what I'm supposed to be doing to justify my existence in this sometimes cruel world. But, carrying a big painting around for a week with all my other shit  It's hot here. Very hot. I don't need the clothes I'm lugging around, but I don't know just how cold Estonia will be (or, the journey there).

One last day here. Off to the out of town retail estates tomorrow for new jeans and boots, then start heading towards the countryside, or straight to Avingon (possibly by train - my foot still needs rest - I'm fucking my tendons up).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> _Are we nearly there yet . . ._



About 3000KM away if I keep going to wobbly route. 

I could just jump onto a Ryanair now, but that would not be fun! Aiming to be in Switzerland within 2 weeks.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

Don't forget to send the first 70,000 words to your London publisher.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Don't forget to send the first 70,000 words to your London publisher.



I will edit stuff from here and my blog and submit yet another proposal. You never know! Everything has gone very quiet with the last book proposal. Plenty of interest. Not sure how much I should be pushing them. If they're this slack is there any point? It is a good book. I know it's a good book. People tell me it's a good book, but will anyone take me seriously???

You'll be eating your words soon


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2011)

It's all about you, of course it's a good book.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's all about you, of course it's a good book.



Yes. That's right. People love me.

I have police problems  First adamant 'you can't do that' in France. Not because I was sketching, but because I was sitting on the ground. Seems that is illegal. Bit of a bummer really, because there are no benches here. You are only allowed to sit down in the cafe terraces according to these police. I'll try again this evening. I need to finish this sketch and sell it.

I'm down to €150 in pocket. Nice hotel is paid for for tonight. New jeans. No new boots yet. I have 25 Meters of paper and new very nice pens that seem to be good for 4, or 5 sketches each. Laundrette this evening. Shave. Bath  And hit Avingon with whatever I have left after paying train fare (hopefully covered this evening). I'm guessing it will be about €25.

Just met a very beautiful person who has spent most of her life in France and lived in Brixton for a couple of years when she was 18. I hope to see her again before I leave. I have a Million and One questions to ask  She has one of the most lovelly names I've ever come across. Obviously, her parents are fucking hippies.

I'm WiFi-ing sitting on the ground outside McDonalds (they're good for something). It's probably illegal. Gotta move on - I am falling out with Montpellier. Feel like I've outstayed my welcome! Police have been very cool and friendly generally. Perhaps they will leave me alone this evening.


----------



## kabbes (May 23, 2011)

You know, Sir Digby, you really do need a Ginger if you're going to do this properly.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2011)

Im still confused about this title - estonian Philosoper ? Is it Kant ? Hes buried in Kaliningrad - thats next to Estonia? whats it all about?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

And, today's beautiful gift...

I went to buy a beer and came back to find a nice little vase of flowers on my sketch  Sadly, more hassle from teenagers today. Some oink kicked the flowers over before walking all over my sketch. I am going to scare thye fucking shit out of him before I leave  This didn't happen anywhere in Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im still confused about this title - estonian Philosoper ? Is it Kant ? Hes buried in Kaliningrad - thats next to Estonia? whats it all about?


 
I met some Estonian poets, anthropologists and philosophers in Spain about a year ago. They were good company and a good laugh. Respectably published and good conversation. I spent a fair amount of time with someone who may, or may not be reading here. For some reason (given it's such a small country) I have many, many invites to visit Estonia. However, I have yet to receive a reply to any emails  I am THREATENING to visit!

That's sort of about it. Friends to visit in Latvia and Lithuania also. Always wanted to visit Poland. I don't have a real job, or mortgage, or partner, or children, or large automobile...

Any excuse really


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Lock&Light (May 23, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> Im still confused about this title - estonian Philosoper ? Is it Kant ? Hes buried in Kaliningrad - thats next to Estonia? whats it all about?


 
This sort of comment usually deserves the answer, "Read the thread".

However, in this case, that won't help much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> This sort of comment usually deserves the answer, "Read the thread".
> 
> However, in this case, that won't help much.



It's a little esoteric 

If I reach Estonia all will become clear! Erm... maybe...erm... I'm just after a free holiday TBH


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

You're turning up unannounced at the homes of people who, filled with the fervour of being on holiday and the confidence of knowing they were half a continent away, politely told you to visit if you were ever in the area?

Stan, they *didn't mean it*.  It's just one of those things you say.  They're going to be *incredibly* pissed off.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> You're turning up unannounced at the homes of people who, filled with the fervour of being on holiday and the confidence of knowing they were half a continent away, politely told you to visit if you were ever in the area?
> 
> Stan, they *didn't mean it*.  It's just one of those things you say.  They're going to be *incredibly* pissed off.





Maybe, but they were very insistent. 


I'm in Avingon (or, however it's spelt). Just €15.40 for the train. I do like TGV. I can't find a hotel room. First 7 I've tried so far have no vacancies, or no vacancies for me at least. I'm beginning to get paranoid about this. Initial impressions are of an up it's own arse little tourist hellhole. The place is full of fucking posers. I may not go down to well here. I'm exhausted. I have to find a hotel room. It's not cheap!


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

I've been to Avingon on a day trip.  I liked it well enough.  It had some nice bars to sit in.  Seemed like an expensive place though -- a good place for you to avoid, I would have thought.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2011)

Stanely - youve Seen Mr Beans holiday yes ?  you may be able to get some Avignon money making tips from it

( its actually not a bad film all things considered )


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

Do all the things being considered include the fact that it's a shit film?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2011)

compared to the TV series, its Citizen Kane. Have you seen it ?


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

I have seen it.  Hah!  You were expecting me to say that I haven't BUT I HAVE.

And the TV series was much better


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2011)

bah!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I've been to Avingon on a day trip.  I liked it well enough.  It had some nice bars to sit in.  Seemed like an expensive place though -- a good place for you to avoid, I would have thought.



It's a gone out of date, grey haired brigade fucking pisshole. Little 'petit trens' trollying geriatrics around a town with fuck all to see, or do.

€48 for a room with bed and sink. Nothing else. I'm down to €20 and worried. Taking an hour to cool (it's very hot and humid) then going out to try and find somewhere to work. I'm not hopeful. Saving the €20 for a return to Montpellier if needed. This place looks like my idea of hell. Perhaps I'm wrong 

Oh well, at least I have a backpack full of clean clothes, new jeans, loads of paper and pens...


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2011)

Bearing in mind that it was briefly the home of one branch of the papacy, it's fair to say that it has always been somewhat of an establishment town.

Although it was the _anti_papacy, which sounds a bit dangerous.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2011)

Woah! The mistral. I like it, but it does turn some people a little bit crazy. A dry north wind clearing the air and exciting and vigorating people.

Someone just called me a vagabond 


I can make money here


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Woah! The mistral. I like it, but it does turn some people a little bit crazy. A dry north wind clearing the air and exciting and vigorating people.
> 
> Someone just called me a vagabond
> 
> ...



Told ya.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Told ya.



It's not going to be as good as Montpellier. It is expensive, but there is a campsite. Maybe buy a tent to use for a few days, or just get a train to... erm... not sure where to head from here  Perhaps I should stay here until I have enough cash to get me straight to Switzerland. Although, I did watch a programme about Strasbourg on the train station promotional telly. That looked like a good place for me to make money. Where is it¿¿??


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2011)

OK. Avingon is most definitely not working. People are just viewing my sketches as litter. It-s another Carcassonne = dumb fuck tourist hell. I need to avoid these places. I think I am going into the danger zone. Heading towards Nice. Up the coast to Italy. To the lakes, and then into Switzerland.

Problem with these little tourist towns is that people come here to be told what to do. They just cannot be arsed with anything that is not described in English, or American in the tourist guides. I rely on locals for good work. The locals here are not locals. They are people living here to be seen living here. Nice will be worse, but... I have a feeling there is something special to be tapped into there.

Whatever cash I have in pocket by 7PM buys a train ticket to the coast as close to Nice as I can get.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2011)

I think I have enough to get to Vincent town. No artist can come this close and not visit Arles 

Another tourist hell, but it is Vincent tourist hell. I shouldnt have shaved my beard. Perhaps I should buy a bandage? Getting the train now. Going to get hammered and recreate THAT painting


----------



## phildwyer (May 25, 2011)

Stanley Edwards;11792779 I think I am going into the danger zone. Heading towards Nice. Up the coast to Italy. To the lakes said:
			
		

> Switzerland has been called many things, but never "the danger zone."  Until now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Switzerland has been called many things, but never "the danger zone."  Until now.



I don-t think I am alone in thinking a certain die hard breed of facist cunts occupy the corners of Switzerland, Germany, Italy, Austria...

But, I was referring to Nice. I will love it, or I will hate it. I think I can make things happen there.

Anyway... trains to Arles for an evening of mad painting terrace scenes.

"Starry, starry night...."


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2011)

I'm being Vincent 






Arles is being extra special. I'm getting the luck and loving the place already. It has a very gentle vibe. Not overcrowded with tourists right now and loads to sketch and paint and all those Van Gogh scenes come to life.

A very strange set of coincidences last night. Looking around at places to sketch I noticed more than a touch of the Santiago de Compostela about the place. Shell of St James symbols everywhere and their very own Holy Door like chirch front in Place de Revolution. Indeed there is an Arles way to Santiago.

I then sat down and rummaged through my backpack looking for stuff to chuck away - it's way to heavy, when I came across a little book all about Vincent that had been lent to me about a year ago by someone in Santiago de Compostela. It's been in my backpack ever since. Fully intending to return one day, but I don't have a postal address and I'm pretty sure she never wants to see me again  So, I'm sat in a square reaqding about Van Gogh's days in Arles and reminiscing about beautiful female company. _A bit of female company would be nice _I'm thinking...

"Hello, I'm a beautiful young woman from Malta". Not her exact words, but... We end up spending the night on the banks of the Rhone with the Van Gogh scene above as our setting. Which sounds very lovely (and it was), so no need for me to post photographs of the contemporary concrete and halogen reality and Two people who woke to find themselves peppered with mosquito bites. It was nice 

This morning I was completing a commission for someone (I am getting good work from the locals already) when suddenly...

"Hi, I'm a mega successful PR guy working on a new tourism project for Arles. I'd like to pay you a small fortune to complete a series of sketches". Not his exact words, but...

11AM appointment tomorrow will hopefully see me sorted for cash to get to Nice and a nice lump sum donation to a good cause.

Oh, lucky days are back. I have nice hotel for a couple of nights with my own bathroom


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2011)

I'm sitting in this bar. I think my beer is going to be very expensive. People tell me it hasn't changed at all. Recreated people. Recreated. It's a small square with every square inch taken up with seats. No room to paint an interpretation of this one. Think I'll do the Rhone instead.

La Cafe la Nuit.

Looks like I am going to be here for a few days. Despite the obvious sell it doesn't have a very touristy feel. Plenty of real, everyday people around and I've hooked up with a French guy and German guy who are being more than tolerant with my French speaking. Good people  I will learn lots in a few days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2011)

*I met the Queen of Arles.*

I'm researching for my commission - an all encompassing sketch of everything Arlesien. Sort of job I like. Any excuse to get 'in there' asking all the questions.

Arles is very close to the Camargue. White horses, bulls, flamingoes. As we're in France I have to include wines and food.

Arles has a very good collection of Roman architecture amongst many other historical periods.

There is a Running of the Bulls festival, thw World renowned photography festival. Many other festivals.

It has been home and subject to many famous artists. Van Gogh, Cezanne, Guagin...

My client wants the sketch delivered wuth a touch of 'English humour'??? He doesn't want bloody bull fight scenes. He probably doesn't want me to mention the fact that 23 differnet species of mosquito can be found here. 2fucking3!!!

Anyway...

"Hello Queen of Arles, I'm a scruff shyster alcoholic artist from England. Can you tell me all about your traditional dress and roll as Queen?".

QoA is not a role you're born into. It's more like an intellectual beauty pageant competition. You have to be the years super woman - good at everything!

It's a fun job, and more work commeth. Arles is being extra, extra special in many ways


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 29, 2011)

Erm...

Right. Let's get this pup into PhotoShop and start manipulating. Why the fuck did I think a Daisy Cow with horns stuck in the middle of a beautiful sketch was a good idea?

Arles. I have met the queen, shaken hands with the mayor, collecting good work ande good connections everywhere. So, why was Avingon so much more crap¿

Think I-m going to vectorise and then invert and play again :?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2011)

Sunday evening in Place de la Republique, Arles. One of the reasons I like this city is that it's street culture is very similar to Granada. Everyone outdoors doing their own thing. People talking to each other. Nice friendly, relaxed atmosphere.

Think it might be time to walk on. More work on offer here mind. Will Nice be as good?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2011)

Happy client  More work  Rain on the way 

I stay in the dry in Arles for a few more days. Nice work I can complete in a bar and client is paying proper money for it. All good.

I have had more than my fair share of weather luck so far. Can't remember a single drop of rain hitting my baldy head, but the next few days looks unavoidably wet and stormy. Staying safe. Pocket full of green paper monies - booking hotel for 3 more nights here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2011)

Here's contemporary Le Cafe La Nuit AKA Cafe Van Gogh.

My new friend Held has offered a bed for a couple of nights. That will save me €100  He's not as sexy as Federica, but she wasn't quite up to offering the invitation. Not sure how long I stay here. I'm getting extremley good work. Well paid work. It's a very nice place, but I want to move on!

I should be putting more on my blog  I should be painting!

Tomorrow. Mehbe?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 31, 2011)

Attempt 1. Just about good enough to get a chance at attempt 2


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 31, 2011)

I'm earning good money, but my outgoings are high and I have no time to paint. I have emailed a few companies for 'help'. I'll sell-out to the first offer!

Daily costs...

Hotel is averaging €45
Food and drink €12
Cigarettes €8
Materials/paper/pens €5

I have to find that every day. On top of that I need occassional clothes, medicines, bus/train tickets, sundries etc etc etc. It ain't cheap!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

The weather has gone shit and my client has gone quiet, but Arles continues to throw up nice coincidences. I meet many, many people on the streets. Work wise it is not about what you make on the streets, it's all about who you meet. Non-work meetings are nice also. Yesterday...

"Hey 'Stan', is that you?"

Many, many, many years ago as teenagers growing up in a small Shropshire town we did 'teenage stuff' together. When she married I photographed the wedding. When she moved to London to begin family life we lost touch. 20+ years later we meet in a small town in Sourthern France. My initial reaction was 'no - this can't be, you look 10 years younger than me!'. Nice. Neither of us have changed much in many ways. One of the few genuine people from my distant past. How strange.

Decisions. Do I wait for big client to get in touch hanging around for better weather, or move on? I have a free bed in a small studio flat. It belongs to Held. There are lots of big knives on the walls and crazy tattoo art, but he seems a nice enough guy. He has a full-on rock'n'roll HiFi with 9 speakers. "He like de music - he could not live without it". Def Leppard until 3AM


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone wanted some help with something. My French is still shyte 

Pure comedy. How does a non-English speaking French bloke and a non-French speaking English bloke get a very heavy leather sofa down Three flights of stairs in a very old house?

oui
oui
oui
no.no.no.
FUCKING HELL MY FOOT - NO!
OK
oui
oui
OK
No!
oui
oui
OK
Voila!!!




It's a simple physics language thing.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard of learning the hard way but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I've heard of learning the hard way but that's ridiculous!



It's getting harder. Held insists on cooking tonight. €8 for 2 farty little steaks from the butcher. I'm wondering if there are actually 2 steaks in the package - it's that small. Another €10 for vegetables and cheese. €4 for wine. Another €4 for 6 small bottles of beer because Held needs them for his driving work tonight!!! I've bought a pot of mustard just in case he isn't quite the pro' chef he claims to be.

€14 would have bought a nice relaxed, quality meal on the terraces. Pretty sure a single steak there would have been double what I've paid for.

Hey ho! It's a bed of sorts.

Held has to collect a piano after a concert in another town later, but he seems sure the police won't control him because he is working for the city. I seriously hope he isn't the driver! From what I can gather he is just the heavy lugger. The driver is the sane bloke. I hope.

Work lined up for tomorrow. Weather forecast is looking shitter. Gale force winds here ATM, but no rain. Storms expected. I'm going to stick it out. No where to run to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

First reply for a request for help from a certain pen manufacturer...



> Hello,
> Thank you for your email. As I'm sure you can appreciate we receive many requests for sponsorship of art based events. I'm afraid we can only afford to support a few of these and our allocation for this year has been commited.
> 
> We wish you all the best with writing your guide.
> ...



They replied in blue as well. Fuck them. I'll spend no more on their products. I'm spending somewhere in the region of €2,000 a year on pens and papers. They lose


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

OK. That was quality steak drowned in packet mushroom sauce. Held was angry when he saw the mustard.

"You try my sauce first, then if you need mustard you take mustard". Whoops!

He then went on to talk about how it's better to kill the young Arabs now rather than let them grow up  He was serious, and it seems many here are serious. Worse for me is that he has more respect for 'England' than he does for me. His bomber jacket is English. Once a year he goes to England to buy his DM's.

And, it's not just him.

And, it's not just 'Arabs'. I just had to muscle my way into a bar for a drink. It's cold, it's raining, people are grumpy. The tobacco bar has closed early. I'm retreating to Held's pad. I will continue to try and convince him, but it's been a long time since I mixed with people who believe EVERYTHING they see on TV. Some people do!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2011)

And, now I have to try and get out of this bar without trouble from all the Moroccans because they've seen me hanging out with Held. Guilty by association. Thankfully, most of them speak Spanish.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2011)

I was a little drunk last night 

Pissing it down. It's like London in April. No work in the rain. Expensive couple of days


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2011)

*My Crazy German Hells Angel Friend...*

I meet many interesting people. Me and 'Held' get along OK. He settled here after much touring. He's hanging on for another 12 years for his pension. Despite his bigoted views (on just some matters) I like him, and I'm sure I can convince him of a better outlook.

He served 9 years for murder. In his own words... "It was not my fault, I got into a fight and the other guy died - it could just as easily have been me". When he was in prison "he was not a good prisoner". he got into another fight with a peadophile and lost all parole rights and gained a further 6 months on his sentence.

He has no regrets about killing someone. When I fell asleep on his sofa I woke to find myself wrapped up in a blanket with a glass of water by my side. He is not in any way without empathy.

It was just bad luck.

I'm keeping this stuff for U75 rather than my blog for many reasons, but Held is quite happy to talk publicly about his past. I've linked here from my blog. He is actually a good hearted guy who made One single big mistake. You wouldn't mess with him, but few would mess with me also!

Accidents of life? 9 years taken? I don't know. I trust him. he's One of the good guys in my book, and I'll introduce him to people who will change his mind about certain things.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2011)

And, yep... I don't know whether to believe anymore than anyone else!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2011)

Fucking rain  Relentless. I'd forgotten all about rain. Just sent an email in desperation to big client. I need dry work. Cash wipeout 

Can't really moan because I've been very, very lucky weather wise up until now, but this is looking like a whole weekend of crap.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2011)

Still wet and stormy. I have an 11AM appointment Monday morning. That could be worth €300, so worth sticking out a wet weekend. If I get a break between the rains I can collect €40 for a small commission to get me through the weekend whilst Held beds and feeds me 

A sad day for Arles today. Funeral of an 11 year old suicide victim. 11!  All the important people are attending.

My new plan is to head to Nice on Tuesday. Stay for a couple of days and then get a train to Switzerland. Weather looks better for next week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2011)

*Sad Funerals and Weddings.*

What a wet day!

I'm still waiting for a dry break to work. The wind has changed direction. This could be it.

This is Place de la Republique. The registry office is in Hotel de Ville which is next door to The Church here. Traditional French weddings followed by very noisy and showy Berber weddings. All afternoon a conveyer belt of peoples special moments. And, peoples very sad moments. Why do people do church for this stuff?

I'm upping the photography stakes - no more wasteful snaps. It will get good from now on


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 5, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It will get good from now on


 
I'd be happier with your reports, Stanley, if you left it to us to judge.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope the weather improves. We always find miserable wet days depressing, which is one of the reasons we live in Portugal. We are still looking at moving to Spain though. I sort of fancy moving to Belgium, but the weather puts us off.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I'd be happier with your reports, Stanley, if you left it to us to judge.


 
It's a quality photo that will stand the test of time 

Here's a snap that won't...

I do like this place. Work to complete tomorrow, then I move though. Held went a bit AWOL last night. Fuck knows what he was on, but we are going to fall out big time if I outstay my welcome.

More Sunday evening street culture. This is most importantly why I like Arles. People play on the streets. People talk on the streets. People enjoy their city and make visitors feel very welcome. The Mayor says hello everytime he sees me. Me! Scruff shyster artist, and he always makes a point of smiling and waving. It's a very special place. It's been very good to me in many ways


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2011)

FFS! Two no showing, gone silent clients. What could have been a €350+ day has turned into a minus €50 day  I can't see a good prospect of recovering the situation. I make what I can this afternoon and move on.

Fucking useless tossers. All they had to do was call me. Which is another problem. My Spanish mobile on roaming is costing 46 Cents a minute to receive calls. I would buy a French card, but I don't plan to be here much longer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a single Cent today  From being very comfortable last week to skint after a wet weekend.

I collect €40 tomorrow for sure. That buys me a ticket onwards. Arles is losing it's charm! It is not cheap here. 3 days without income is a bit of a crunch, but still I haven't dipped into savings (because, I can't - my bank cards don't seem to work. Perhpas I don't actually have any money, or summat???). 

Onwards and upwards. Arles was good. No need to spoil it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, I'm back on track. Very unpredictable this artist business.

Held is most definitely not on track. He hasn't slept since pay day - he likes his powders. He has just Two weeks to find a new home, and he's just been given redundancy notice. He is not happy! He works for an organisation that provides gardening and maintanence to those who can't garden themselves and can't afford professional fees. 45 people with little chance of finding new work without the minimal income they survived on. Public funding cuts Sarkozy style.

Held is most upset because this is his reward for towing the line - being a good honest person. He is, and I fully understand. 


I have to do a painting before I leave. Cash is good again. Held and I will share a feast tonight. He needs it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally I have a painting ready to auction. I'm heading towards Nice via Aix en Provence (I'm told it's worth a visit). My friend finally slept last night. 14 hours solid. I was getting a bit concerned.

Loaded pockets, work lined-up, photograph painting, roll it up to carry with me until I know where to post it. I'm convinced I can make this work now. From middle of June there will be plenty of tourist business to buffer local custom. I WILL REACH RUSSIA WITH MORE THAN ENOUGH MONEY FOR A RETURN FLIGHT TO MADRID. Oh yes I will!

Anything could happen in the next town really


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm staying in Arles for the weekend. More work comes my way and I really want to take a few photo portraits of the people I've been hanging out with. They're a very crazy bunch of happy individuals. I've had fun here and met many good people. I just need to be sure they're all happy with what I intend to do with the photographs. Pretty sure 'Held' won't mind and all other names will be changed. Just seems like a great opportunity to photograph very unique characters all in a single place at the same time. All ages, all backgrounds, all beautiful in their own special way 

Hopefully a set will appear here Sunday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2011)

*Siren Nº1*

First painting ready to auction. It's not brilliant, but I'm a bit out of practice and working conditions are not ideal. The idea is to auction on ebay as a package...

Set of 'work in progress' digital photo files.
The initial acrylic 2 Meter painting.
The finished painting in oil 80CM x 40CM.

It could make €20. It might make more. I'll get on the marketing case. Winning bidder pays the worthy cause of their choosing.


For those interested...

It's very losely based on 'Starry Night Over the Rhone', but it's a sunny day because I've transposed Lorena (sunshine girl) from the secret garden in Granada to Arles.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you going to get to Estonia soon?  Make sure you stop off in Riga, Latvia too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Are you going to get to Estonia soon?  Make sure you stop off in Riga, Latvia too.



I will. From Berlin I head towards Poland, Latvia, Lithuania and then Estonia. Some Russian journalist has just emailed me asking when I expect to reach St Petersburgh  (a red wine conversation possibly) They're following my progress (or, lack of) in a local paper. I am seriously not up for that on foot. Estonia is a mission enough.

Few willing volunteers for portraits, but I have some nice stuff with permission. Sort of bank holiday weekend in France and a couple of young girls/women I would like to photograph have gone to Paris for the weekend, so I'm waiting for them to return. There is a really stupid programme on the telly here called something like 'Sex, drugs and alcohol'. It's presented as a 'tut tut, kids of today' shock thing, but really it's a teenage style kid. Shows the kids how to cut thier stockings with a disposable razor and how to drink proper style  I want to talk with a couple of people about this before I photograph them 

Portraits (photo) come later in the week.

Today I have to sketch from an aerial photo of the Roman ampitheatre.

I've been 'stuck' in Arles for quite some time now. Tomorrow I walk (unless Francois wants more work).


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Are you going to get to Estonia soon?



I've got fıfty quıd says not before Xmas.

Any takers?  Mıght gıve thıs thread a bıt of ınterest...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2011)

Might risk 2 Euros on Berlin by September, but really who cares?  It's more about the journey than reaching the destination.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Might risk 2 Euros on Berlin by September, but really who cares?  It's more about the journey than reaching the destination.



Quite 

I'm just waiting for a client to pay me then I move. I'm tired of Arles. Very nice gift today mind - a signed photograph from a relatively well known name to add to my collection.

Met some interesting people also. "Hello Mr German man, how did you end up in Hong Kong?". He: "I had the Rolls Royce franchise". OK, I'm listening


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 13, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> I've got fıfty quıd says not before Xmas.
> 
> Any takers?  Mıght gıve thıs thread a bıt of ınterest...


 
I find this thread very interesting. And entertaining.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 14, 2011)

*Things that go wrong Nº1057*

Wake up thinking "right, just 1 more sketch, get paid, do a sketch for Held, give him a bit of cash and get the fuck out of here". Easy. Then, I arrive at my pitch to find this...

WTF 

This sort of thing can happen often during summer. I think they're beginning to pack-up. My plans may not be affected too much.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 14, 2011)

We were thinking of you this weekend, we went to Vigo for lunch with a friend who had never been out of Portugal! Told him about your adventures. As a result he has decided he wants to travel a bit before settling down after university! You are changing lives! He is serious, he has applied for quite a lot of jobs in the UK just to get experience


----------



## Private Storm (Jun 14, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I find this thread very interesting. And entertaining.



So do I. Keep up the sterling work Stan.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I find this thread very interesting. And entertaining.


 
Me too.  Is ıt a bet then?


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually I've got a fun idea.  Got to clear it with Stan though, or it'll be binned as a call-out.

Stan: would it be OK if I started a thread where people could bet on where you'll be on Xmas day?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 15, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> Actually I've got a fun idea.  Got to clear it with Stan though, or it'll be binned as a call-out.
> 
> Stan: would it be OK if I started a thread where people could bet on where you'll be on Xmas day?



Go for it. I chuck €50 to the server fund for closest guess if they give also.




---


Leaving Arles.

Finally I move on. A slow hike to Aix en Provence. I need a couple of booze free days with exercise.

I leave Held with options  

1: He's been offered a new 6 month contract with a promise of long term work if all goes well.
2: His doctor has recommended him for accommodation in a re-hab home (with his own space).
3: I've just posted a letter for alternative accommodation.
4: If all else fails he has a room on offer from his Moroccan friend.

He has gone back up to 50mg/day from 40. Not surprising given the circumstances. He's doing OK really
and he has helped me loads. In the short time we have known each other we have almost become brothers.
We will keep in touch. I'm getting out whilst things are still tidy, but I will return.

Bit of a good result really 

No portraits for the web. They are very nice, sensitive, honest and real photographs. Too honest
for sticking up in the public domain - they are just for me 

Final job for a restaurant here. Then, to market for new boots. Then, I get walking and back into shape.

Arles was a bit fantastic for many reasons. I loved it!

I'm feeling a little unfit mind despite the very healthy eating.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 15, 2011)

At least you liked Arles. I quite liked Avignon. Each to their own I guess. Happy walking. Did you know that Held means hero in German?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 15, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> ...Did you know that Held means hero in German?



No, I didn't.

Nice guy. I may well tell his life story here another time. We had a very, very deep conversation last night. What a fucking shit life 


Anyway...

Me? I'm fucked  Managed a 6KM hike in the heat before giving up. I'm now waiting for a bus to Aix en Provence. I'll arrive very tired with about €5 in my pocket. Tired. Fat. Exhausted. My own fault!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2011)

Aix en Provence was hell  90% sure I saw Victoria Beckham drive along the boulevard. 10% sure I was halucinating from tiredness, dehydration and hunger. Not a single functioning public toilet in that city. Stinking rich. Showy in a footballers and footballers ex-wives sort of way. I was spoiling the panache, so I ran. 

Nice evening watching the lunar eclipse mind. Followed by a group of around 50 -60 people of various ages Irish Dancing in a small plaza until police stopped play at around 3.30AM. Pics will come.


I am now in a very nice little seaside town close to Nice. Fejus - old town, port, beaches, very middle class, very safe, huge retail estate with kids fun on the outskirts. If I was a family man I would bring family here to holiday. Children seem to love it here.

I arrived exhausted. With rain threatening I started work immediately in the central plaza. Within five minutes the guy from the Moroccan teashop put a table by my side with glass and pot of sweet mint tea. Just what I needed and totally unprompted. All here have been more than just friendly so far. They love what I'm doing. I have new sandals for summer.

Currently hanging with an Americam artist called Steve Paul. He is hanging BIG abstracts around town. No idea why, just crazy fun.

I like it here. Intend to leave for Nice Monday, then straight onto Italy.

Oh! And, this place has the best Saturday market I have ever seen. Fantastic.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear. Shouldn't have spent all my money on new sandals  Thinking today would be a busy Saturday it seemed a good idea. The things that can go wrong. This morning was market until 2PM - nowhere to work, but still thinking I would have the whole afternoon and evening I spent a bit of cash at the fantastic market. 2PM start work only to be told immediately I couldn't work today because there are lots of weddings  A no cash Saturday  I'm skint without cigarettes  The wind is galeforce fucking hell. Think I've got that German Lidl ecoli also. On the plus side I have free WiFi and outdoor electric socket, but if I had the cash I would be in bed now TBH.

Dusty shit and post 10 weddings rubish blowing into every corner. This is not going to be a nice night.


Hopefully I will sell something tomorrow morning and start walking.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking of you earlier. There was a man sitting in the bar where we were, sketching. It was a nice sketch of the square. I thought of buying it but he stopped before finishing the sketch and left. He looked quite wealthy so might have given me it if I'd only asked.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I was thinking of you earlier. There was a man sitting in the bar where we were, sketching. It was a nice sketch of the square. I thought of buying it but he stopped before finishing the sketch and left. He looked quite wealthy so might have given me it if I'd only asked.



Nah. It's only us poor artists who give stuff away. He was probably Damian Hurst on holiday in disguise.

I've recovered (financially at least), but those damn Germans and their branded ecoli all over the telly here  They'll get it back 10x when I get there.

I'm doing a cheating bus ride cause I've broken my little toe. Sandals was the worst decision I've made so far. If I have understood I can get a bus to Nice on Sunday. I might be wrong.

Frejus police and me are friends again. It's a great little holiday town. Everything a family holiday needs, and not really that expensive. Do the dirty stuff at Carrefore (or, Lidl if you're brave), 4 course quality set menus at around €17/head. Cheap stuff a short walk away. Theme parks, animal parks (I'll bet the Germans' still do zoos ), other parks. They are actually 100% on the ball for family stuff. 

Onwards and upwards...

I am so, so, so tired.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice. I like.

I knew it would be a love/hate thing. I love it 

My batteries are dying. I'll come back later with pics.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 19, 2011)

This is Madrid by the sea.

As tired as I am, I'm going through the night to get to know people. It is fucking well cool as fuck ATM. I suspected it might be. The pretentiousness has gone. It's out of fashion with nthe people I don't get on with. It's in with everyone else. Beggars and peddlars get free 'rights', so no reason why I don't get my fun free from police hassle either.

It is a very, very cool mix. I'm going to have fun ande make loads of cash 

I just have to save a couple of €'s tonight. So long as I wake with €2 in my pocket.

Get your holidays booked people. This is Europes coolest little city. Seriously. It's only going to get better.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and Nice just fell out big time 

Huge conflab with police for completing a commissioned sketch in a public space for a client. Illegal apparently. Stood my ground and asked them to charge me, reinforcements came 

Will post more details if I find a bar with WiFi and electric. It was more than a little bit shit. I'm out of here as soon as I can get out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 20, 2011)

If you do get to St Petersburg, the filth will empty your wallet if they pull you.They did us like kippers.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2011)

I still like Nice really, but that was absurd to say the least.

I'm sketching for a client...

"Sketch the plaza with my bar, I'll put it up in the bar
and pay you €50" he says.

Nice work. Comes with drinks and food. Sorted.

So, I'm just sketching. Not asking for money, but people always
drop coins. Then some idiot with the most severley plucked eyebrows
I have ever seen (I'll swear when he's off duty he does a drag act)
comes along and tells me I can't do that.

A long conversation follows. Ends with me saying "OK, charge me with
whatever you think I'm doing is illegal". He then calls his mates in
Police National (young, new recruits). By this time I've got support
from everyone in every bar. People are giving me coins and notes )),
people are asking the police why they are arresting me etc etc etc.
Then they get a bit scared and call for back-up. It's all getting a bit
stupid for 'sketching in a public place'. I ask them again to charge me, or
leave me alone. Now they get ugly. They have guns, so I pack up and leave.

Fucking ridiculous. All because some vain fascist cunt in a uniform has
an inferiority complex. Life must be sad when you have to spend 4 hours
a day in front of the mirror 

Fuck them. I'm finishing my work today, and I'm taking it to court if
I have to.


I also have a mural to complete for an Hungarian family home (v posh).
I knew Nice would be good for work. Despite the hassle, I still love this
dirty, disgusting, beautiful, adults only, little city 

...pervy photo  Others follow...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2011)

Filthy, beautiful little city. Cool as fuck


----------



## dessiato (Jun 21, 2011)

Is that the Easyjet cruise ship? Looks like the engines need a damn good service.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Is that the Easyjet cruise ship? Looks like the engines need a damn good service.



I was choking just looking at it. The engines need more than a clean. Are boats expempt from emission controls?

Last nights hissy fit with police is proving to have been a good move. I'm getting fed and watered out of respect for standing up for OUR rights. Nice. Sometimes it goes the other way.

Waiting for my new friends to play an ACDC set in the central plaza. They're not gonna do Rosie, but they have promised Highway to Hell just for me 

I need pizza.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice - you fucking mental, mental, cool as fuck little city. Love the place, but I'm getting out.
One of us was going to have to die and odds were not in my favour. I am a fucking mess  How many
days have I been here? What day is it?

I'm turning down work and getting a train to wherever. Love this city, but it's a bit too full on.
I'm getting into pointless arguments with police (whilst getting deluded ideas about being an artists
freedom fighter, or summat ), pointless conversations with anyone, pointless anythings with anyone!

Fabulous music festival last night. Every street corner with a different band. Rock, pop, blues, metal...
just drift around town and find live music everywhere. By 2AM there wasn't a square inch of space
without broken glass under foot.

Talking with a couple yesterday, we came to the conclusion that Nice actually has a balance of French,
Italian and Spanish cultures. It's a bit of a mix with a fantastic (but, stoney), huge beach. It is well
worth a holiday weekend, or week. It is strictly ADULTS ONLY. Not in a sex shop and prostitution sense.
Just an hedonistic air of adult holiday wrongness. I love it 

Can't remember when the last decent nights sleep happend. I need one.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2011)

DP wobbly WiFi.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2011)

*sigh*

Just been to a physiotherapist. Not just a broken toe, but torn ligaments (again, I was warned). 9 weeks rest if I want them to recover, but they will never recover properly, so what's the point? I can still walk. A bit of Ibuprofen and Two minutes warming up the pain has gone. If the damge is done beyond repair I see little point in doing nothing.

That was carrying too much weight in my backpacks.

Anyway...

Onwards and upwards. One last sketch here in Nice. Whatever it fetches is spent on a bus ticket (hopefully to Italy). The farther I get from Granada, the more I miss it. I am beginning to get more than a little apprehensive.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 22, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Just been to a physiotherapist. Not just a broken toe, but torn ligaments (again, I was warned). 9 weeks rest if I want them to recover, but they will never recover properly, so what's the point? I can still walk. A bit of Ibuprofen and Two minutes warming up the pain has gone. If the damge is done beyond repair I see little point in doing nothing.
> 
> ...



Take care of your foot, without it you will be going to far fewer places.

Granada will still be there when you finish this walk, you can go back if you want to.

Continuing to wish you well in your life and travels.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 23, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Take care of your foot, without it you will be going to far fewer places.
> 
> Granada will still be there when you finish this walk, you can go back if you want to.
> 
> Continuing to wish you well in your life and travels.



Thanks. I was feeling a bit homesick yesterday. My foot isn't actually that painful, it looks far worse than it feels (about twice the usual size with inflamation). You can get a bus from Nice to Barcelona for just €62 - worth remembering in case I don't manage to get a flight for the return trip.

I'm heading towards Torino (I think).


----------



## dessiato (Jun 23, 2011)

Not been there for a very long time, it is beautiful.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 23, 2011)

*Goodbye Old Friend...*

I've just binned my Stetson Railway Networks engine drivers leather cap  It was a good journey, but it had to end soon.

I'm off to Italy: All new image!

I see little point in trying to compete on the style front, but style is important, so I'm playing safe with classic convention and an English twist 

From bottom to top... my new black leather sandals, dark indigo classic cut jeans (nice and simple), plain black T with a crisp white cotton shirt worn open on top. Beard down to a Nº1, hair down to a Nº3, fine mesh straw Panama which is currently being customised with my shell of St James brass button and a feather I shall be colouring indigo. I like my new style  Oh, and I'll have to buy myself some dark sunglasses for wearing at night. I think it is the law in Italy to wear dark sunglasses at night.

A nice thing happend in Carrefore (of all places). I found the hat there. Whilst queuing at the check-out I started to chat with the women in front of me. She then asked me how much my hat was. "€10" I tell her. I'm thinking she wants to buy one herself, perhaps for her husband, perhaps she wants her husband to look like me...I'm thinking lots of things I shouldn't admit to publicly, so I won't.

When she pays for her shopping she turns around and gives me €10 saying "this is for your hat - goodbye". Nice!

Possibly worth mentioning the mass skinny dipping session on the beach at 2AM last night also. It sort of typifies Nice.

Think I'm taking a nice hotel and getting the bus tomorrow. Either that, or more nakedness on the beach tonight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm stuck in Nice 

I keep hitting the beach every night with about €50 in my pocket and waking up surrounded by topless Germans in the morning with fuck all in my pocket. It's one of those cities. Party, party, party. Really tired today. Trying a couple of coffees to help find a bit of energy and motivation. I have to work and get out of here!


Perhaps I should avoid the beach tonight?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2011)

Italy.

A fairly manic couple of days, and I ate a prepacked pasta and crab salad thing that didn't go down too well. I'm a bit exhausted. I'm in a small village like plaza in San Remo. Arrived here via Montecarlo and a couple of other towns enroute. I'm enjoying a peaceful Sunday afternoon in the shade of a very old church. You get an open ticket along the coast which allows you to hop from town to town. Only €8.

I went to the train station in Nice (this story will possibly explain better than most why I think the place is so mental and strictly adults only). Tired, dehydrated, I just wanted to find a seat and relax for an hour watching the sea go by. Suddenly I hear very loud firecrackers. Thinking nothing about it I continue through the platform underpass towards the steps when a terrified stampede of tourist comes charging towards me.

Genuinely in fear of their lives - One mother is in tears screaming at her children to run faster. Two platforms of people all charging towards me in panic. WTF? Then I start thinking perhaps they're not firecrackers (they were very loud), so I turn around and join the manic flow back down the underpass. Now the station is filling up with thick clouds of phospherous smoke. Too much to inhale in a confined space. Terrified crowds, people screaming, children in tears - a very cold 30 seconds on a muggy 40ºC day.


This is Nice! What happend was some TGV driver thought it would be a good idea to drive his family wedding into Nice station in his 1000 Tonne train with hundreds of loud, smokey firecrackers blazing whilst he crazily sounded his horns at a time when the station was full of tourists in a foreign culture, hyped up on security airport control etc. Very understandable why the paranoia and rational panic spread so quickly. Luckily no-one was hurt, but I'll bet a few will be having nightmares. People really thought it was a terrorist attack, and it bloddy well looked and sounded like one. That's mental Nice. Not for the feint hearted.


Onwards to San Remo. It's like a little Montecarlo, but much nicer. Nicer, but not rally that nice.

Sketching Plaza San Siro I here a shout of "Hey Dutch, come and see my mosque". OK, but, I'm not Dutch, why on earth did you think... never mind.

Artist Randi has been given the community hall at the convent for 2 weeks. He has turned it into 'his mosque'. It is fantastic, so is he. I love these people - they make me feel almost sane. Almost! Pics come later. Think low-tech crazy rather than ostentatious religion  Very nice, crazy carácter. Very clever also, but don’t go looking for any meaningful stuff in his art - you’ ll  just turn you crazy.

I am now about to head in a backwards direction???


----------



## chazegee (Jun 27, 2011)

Stan, you're about 3 days behind me, done exactly the same route, will be in Slovakia for the next 6 weeks if you fancy a bed and unlimited firewater.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 27, 2011)

There are some really nice little villages on the border up in the Maritime Alps as well.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 27, 2011)

The Police round the Med are pure fascist gay porn, would not fuck with them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2011)

chazegee said:


> The Police round the Med are pure fascist gay porn, would not fuck with them.



They have to be. I've pushed my luck a bit too much a couple of times, but they won't get violent unless you do TBF.

Apart from liking Nice for it's crazy, unpretentious ways I don't really like this corner of France and Italy. I don't believe it was ever glam. It was all a myth that exploded when package tours allowed us common folk to see the truth 

Back to Nice to refund. Expensive weekend. At least my stomach seems to be settling. I'll be deciding my route when I know what funds I have. ATM I have about €1.50 and no cigarettes


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 28, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Stan, you're about 3 days behind me, done exactly the same route, will be in Slovakia for the next 6 weeks if you fancy a bed and unlimited firewater.



Very kind offer. Thank you, the sentiment is appreciated. I am on a mission to save enough cash to give my feet a break. How long are you there for?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 28, 2011)

*Welcome to Rudi's Mosque.*

This is possibly the funniest thing I have come across on all my walks. From what I can gather...

The local community decided to let Rudi exhibit his paintings in the convent hall for 2 weeks. Big space went to Rudi's head  He has filled/is filling and decorating 'his mosque' with anything he finds/borrows/steals from the streets/gardens/building sites. I witnessed a few slightly irrate rightful owners having to pay a small ransom for 'Rudi's art'  Pure class.

When I left San Remo I saw him walking back to base with a large set of step ladders. Ideal for decorating the ceiling of his mosque


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the biscuits were a particularly nice touch


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 28, 2011)

Got all my photos mixed up there, but you get the idea.

I am hitting physical problems  I can't just not hike, I can barely walk. I don't want to do this by train and bus from city to city. The fun for me is walking through the countryside and meeting people away from the tourist zones. My feet are a fucked up mess of toen ligaments, sunburn and blisters. My new plan is to stay put here in Nice until I have enough cash to take a break and a train to Berlin.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2011)

*Free postcard sketches!*

Okey dokey  Someone has given me a sheet of French stamps. Seems I can't spend them on beer, so the first Five people to PM me a postal address will receive a free postcard sketch from Nice.

The more time I spend here, the more I love it. It is a beautiful, dirty city with a huge beach and splendid trams. I could live here very happily.

FREE postcard sketches up for grabs (but, a small donation to the U75 server fund will get you a nicer sketch ).


----------



## chazegee (Jun 29, 2011)

What about Hitchhiking duder?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2011)

chazegee said:


> What about Hitchhiking duder?



Happy making cash in Nice ATM. It's very busy. This is a good time to restore my bank account and rest my feet. I'll save €500 a week easily


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 29, 2011)

Look after those feet Stanley. You probably think your hand and eye are your main assets but not if you can't do the walking. I once had a knee injury that took months to get better and it was so frustrating not to be able to walk normally but hobble slowly along, as previously I used to walk everywhere in my daily life. Physio was the answer though. Mine was absolutely brilliant and I sang her praises to my GP who said that they know more about anatomy than his anatomy professor at college. Good luck, and leave the poor police alone.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 29, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Very kind offer. Thank you, the sentiment is appreciated. I am on a mission to save enough cash to give my feet a break. How long are you there for?



Until the end of July.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 29, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Until the end of July.


 
Train to Strasbourg, then Vienna, you meet him in B'lava. And much hilarity ensued.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2011)

This morning I was rudely awaken by water canon.

After a lovelly evening with someone called Ivana, I slept on the beach. At about 5.30AM I got drenched by a fire boat thing spraying the beach. I dunno, perhaps they were making the pebbles look shiney??? But, it had the added benefit of clearing the beach of all riff-raff ready for the early morning bathers. I stink like a fucking pet shop. Why do pet shops smell like that? Why do I smell like a pet shop now?

I'm on a mission to save for a ticket to Strasbourg. Pretty sure I can make money there also.

Chazegee - I'm coming to help destroy your liver!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2011)

The streets of Nice are getting a bit ugly. As more and more tourists arrive, so do more and more petty criminals, thieves and cunts. I wouldn't trust a single street person in this city - they all have habits to feed with no income. I'm regularly having cash stolen, but last night Two pretty large Hungarian (I think) guys came upto me, put their hands around my neck gestering they would strangle me if I didn't pay €10 every day for my pitch. I tell them to fuck off - they rip up my sketches. These cunts are picking on all other street people. A cowardly extortion racket taking advantage of the most vulnerable. Total fucking cowardly cunts. If they try it on again this evening I will fucking well lay into them.

One commission to complete this evening, then I think it's best I move on. The beach is to crazy to sleep on alone. I've managed to save about €250. Checking times for night trains to Strasbourg. Pretty sure I will pick up good work there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2011)

Changed my mind. Sticking with the Italian route


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 3, 2011)

Changed my mind 

Trains booked to Strasbourg. Ouch! €220!!! Doing a day in Marseille, couple of days in Lyon, then onto Strasbourg. There are no cheap train tickets now. Tourist season hitting peak - many trains are fully booked. Life is getting even more expensive. I really feel as though I'm swimming a little too far away from shore now. So, long as I reach Berlin for the first weekend in August I should be fine, but sooner, or later I'm going to hit a town skint and not be able to work for whatever reason. Then I'll be well and truly stuffed 

I'm making a shopping list to take to Chazegee internet person:

Onions
Carrots
Tomatoes
Basil
Oregano
Garlic
Lemon
Apples
Cucumber
Red Pepper
Chillies
Pasta
Olive oil
Cayenne pepper
Minced beef
Lettuce
Good wine...

... lots more to add.

He better fucking well believe I'm coming. People should know better than invite me if they think I won't turn up


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 3, 2011)

I reckon you'll like Slovakia. Great country. I'm sure Mr Gee will show you the sights.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2011)

I have taken a rather expensive (by my standards) hotel for the night. I'm fucked and I need to deal with emails and general admin sort of stuff. Siren Nº1 is on it's way to Brooklyn in return for a very generous donation to a good cause in Nice. I had been carrying it around too long - it was getting rather scruffy.

3 Months in. The money: Thankfully a donation has finally been made. I have been surviving relatively comfortably, but beds are expensive. €66 tonight which coincidently happens to be my average income per day for the last 90 days. Not so easy come - easy go. This is a problem. I was comfortable in Nice sleeping on the beach with free showers. I'm now in Lyon which delivered an easy €120 for 5 hours today. 3 sketches sold at €40 each. Bed = €66, food €12 (shit takeaway crap), beer €8, cigarettes €12.60, pens and materials €4. Doesn't leave much to save and I want a good breakfast.

France is giving more, but taking far more back than Spain.  I haven't really been invited into local social circles and free beds since Arles. Met good people, but no local contacts. Holiday towns during holiday season. The locals are either away on holiday themselves, working every hour to make their own money, or they just don't trust the fly by nights.

Marseille looked very interesting. I didn't stay. Lyon is a bit up it's own and reaching far above it's station IMO. I can make money here mind. Might stay sleeping by the river. Might head straight onto Strasbourg.

Very simply...

That was €6,000 in and €6,000 out in 90 days. It is in no way a cheap existence! About average really. I can up the stakes. So, I will


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in the 'cheap' part of Lyon considering a hotel. Long day today for about €160.

Why I don't like Lyon.

People don't understand me. It's a beautiful city. There are nice bars, restaurants etc. What I don't like is the way it sells itself on it's past so much. Like it has fuck all to offer today. The palaces are too big for a city like this. Maybe, once upon a time when James 2nd's cousin was governor this was a very important city. Two rivers converging in a very fertile environment. Gateway to the Med'...

But, Nice had history like that to explore also. What Nice has today is a fresh attitude. "We have big beach. We have beautiful city. We have good weather. We have a Ryanair airport" - just come and fucking enjoy yourselves. If you're not hurting anyone else, all is fine.

Whereas... Lyon is more "We have history and pretty buildings - come and be apart of our museum cos we have fuck all to offer today".

Very vibrant nightlife down by the river. Mostly students. That's the other thing I could moan about. The American students I meet in Granada are all (without exception) good, considerate, educated people. Here the US students are just on full-on holiday, fuck everyone mode. It's not pleasant. It's the city and the environment that does that. Nothing else.

Find cheap hotel? Stay out? Party? 

Think I'm up for a solo night watching people and river ripples.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enough of Lyon. Over commercialised fucking drain of a place. Wish I could find something nice to say other than I met good people. It has a pretty bit and Two rivers. That'll do.

5 hour train ride to Strasbourg. I have a nice bottle of wine and cash in pocket for hotel on arrival


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2011)

Strasbourg is looking good for an itinerant artist  The most perfect city I have come across yet for my own purposes. I've seen at least 6 perfect pitches. The police seem cool. Very relaxed vibe about the place. Weather is looking OK. Reasonably priced beds at a large backpackers hostal. Beautiful, interesting, varied architecture. If nothing unexpected goes wrong I am going to be very happy here for a few days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuck shit. Rain  My first rain in living memory - I shouldn't complain, but... fuck shit  Just stocked up on new papers and pens and brushes and stuff. Then, fucking rain. Fuck shit.

A strange 24 hours. Yesterday as I was walking to the train station in Lyon I suddenly needed to use some services. Buttocks clenched as tight as possible I saw a McDonalds and thought 'fuck it - Coke and fries and I can use WiFi'. Into McDonalds. But my Coke and fries. Collect my receipt with 'crapping code' for the toilets. Find seat. Go upstairs to find the bogs. "Hello cleaning lady. Where are the toilets?".

She: "Sorry, they're for customers only".
Me: "Yes, I am a customer".
She: "Are you eating here?".
Me: "Yes".
She: "Where-s your receipt?".
Me: "Here".
She: "OK = you can use the toilets".

I can be very petty when someone annoys me. After crapping and washing I go back down stairs, collect my fries and Coke on the tray and walk upstairs to the newly cleaned seating area 

"Hello cleaning lady".
"You can-t sit here".
"Why not, it-s nice and clean and quiet".
"Its closed".

Oh... what a clumsy clot I can be at times. An audacious trip sends fries across the clean place and Coke into the air. In my confused state I try to catch the Coke on my tray only to return a full on forehand smash instead. Not a single clean surface left in the entire room. I am actually proud.

To the station...

Platform F = check.
14.37 train to Strasbourg = Ah, look it is only 14.20 and it is already here. Cool.
Embarcation point U = check.
Carriage 8 = check.
Seat 83 = check.

Sorted. Put sketches on the luggage rack and go and have a coffee and cigarette.

Come back to train...carriage 8...seat 83... erm... where are my sketches?

"Hello Mr train man. I left my sketches here about 20 minutes ago and they seem to have gone".

He: "20 minutes ago? = that was a different train".

Oh.

So, my paintings and sketches are apparently now being recycled in St Ettienne. Never mind. The important stuff had been posted.


The World is going mad I think. People are getting all angry about tabloids being cunts instead of recognising what consequences this is all going to have. Perhaps it is just me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2011)

Fucking rain  I had forgotten how depressing it is. No work. No money. No bed. I want to head back south. It's much nicer down there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2011)

This is going to be a hard night. Sometimes it is very, very tough.

The rain has stopped thankfully. I have about €4. No cigarettes. No beer, and my ravioli bolognese supper just backfired spectacularly for some reason. Exhausted. Throwing up. No bed. Strange city somewhere on the border of France and Germany where I know no-one. It's times like this I'm glad I didn't talk anyone into coming with me. Secret police have driven past 3 times already. I'm in a shop porch. That's 'secret police' French style. 10 year old Ford Mondeo police with 'we're not accountable' idiots inside.

It's just 'hang on in there and hope for good weather tomorrow' time.

Midnight is not so bad. There are people around. It's the 3AM - 4AM bit when you feel as vulnerable and as lonely as it's possible to feel. Anyone who thinks this is just a holiday should try this. Alone, very alone in a strange, foreign place. Ill, tired, skint AND NO FUCKING TOBACCO  Grim as fuck.

And, yet... no doubt this time tomorrow I will have lots of tobacco, lots of cash, a safe bed and many new friends. There is a price to pay, and there is a very big reward. If you're not prepared to embrace your own vulnerabilities you will never experience the highest highs life has to offer. 

This is sort of down, low, but comfortable. I think

WTF am I doing???


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2011)

So you're not posting frominternet cafe's anymore?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So you're not posting frominternet cafe's anymore?



No.

I was woken by Police Municiple at 7AM. No plans to do that again on this trip. Although, it seems all the affordable beds are booked. Having to pay through the nose for a bed is really beginning to annoy me. Might gice Couchsurfing another go.

Sunny today. Excellent afternoon and I still have a Friday evening to work. This is a very beautiful city. Possibly the best I've visited from an artist point of view. I want to paint the cathedral. It's an extremely intricate, very decorative doily of stone work. Currently, every evening at 10.30 they put on a light show mimicing lightening and rain and water ripples 

Better mood today. I'm on a mission for a pair of €150 boots I've seen. They're good. they will protect my feet and last for years. I'm having me a pair before I leave.

Tired as fuck. Forecast doesn't look to hot. Back to work 'making hay whilst the sun shines'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorted. Bed paid for for 3 nights with WiFi and my own bathroom. €150 in my back pocket for new boots. About €100 in my front pocket  I'm gonna get wasted and watch the cathedral light show 

This is actually a fab little city. Some really nice little cinemas showing alternative stuff with cool little bars. It has a very gentle vibe. You could easily miss the night stuff if you didn't know about it. Beautiful buildings and spaces everywhere. A friend who happens to be French emailed me asking me to 'say hello to the gentle Father land'. I think I understand what that means now.

Getting good social contacts here already also. And, talking to a Brazilian guy who's interested in my photography. It's all looking good again


----------



## chazegee (Jul 8, 2011)

If you make it out here dudeface, train from Bratislava to Lucenec, then little putput train to zelene'. I'm the house outside the station. Good till the 28th of this month, then my lady is turning up. My liver needs help, I can't seem to destroy it by myself!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 8, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No.


 So this on going poverty and living rough includes a laptop and wireless internet contract?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2011)

chazegee said:


> If you make it out here dudeface, train from Bratislava to Lucenec, then little putput train to zelene'. I'm the house outside the station. Good till the 28th of this month, then my lady is turning up. My liver needs help, I can't seem to destroy it by myself!


 


I'm thinking next weekend for a couple of nights. As soon as I have €500 in my pocket to take a break I'll PM you. Or, I may just turn up! Strasbourg is looking good to pay for a train straight to Bratislava. 

I'm actually being very good to my liver, but I think it deserves a little kind punishment


----------



## chazegee (Jul 8, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm thinking next weekend for a couple of nights. As soon as I have €500 in my pocket to take a break I'll PM you. Or, I may just turn up! Strasbourg is looking good to pay for a train straight to Bratislava.
> 
> I'm actually being very good to my liver, but I think it deserves a little kind punishment


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So this on going poverty and living rough includes a laptop and wireless internet contract?





I live this way out of choice. 

But, no - FYI...

€260 notepad thingy with PhotoShop and free WiFi almost everywhere.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2011)

Cathedral light show was a bit special.

Sketching cathedrals I grab every nook and cranny like a climber in my mind. So, to watch someone scale spires without ropes, or anything is a bit beautiful. Bare handed gracefulness. Almost dancing his way to the top and then back down again. So, no need for the pathetic pretend police chase really. Silly bollocks spoiling a good show. Impressive all the same mind. I could never climb like that. Very, very beautiful to watch.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2011)

This is what that guy climbed last night!







At night, in the dark, all the way from the bottom to the cross at the top of the spire and back down without ropes, or ladders, or anything!!! I've been looking at it all afternoon thinking how thw fuck??? Bare handed and so quick with it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting fact about Strasbourg...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dancing_Plague_of_1518


I have a new sales aid. It only cost €5 and it's doubled my takings. So simple. So obvious. Why didn't I think of it before?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have a new sales aid. It only cost €5 and it's doubled my takings. So simple. So obvious. Why didn't I think of it before?


Fake pistol ?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Fake pistol ?



That might be my next purchase 

I've bought a big map of Europe. I lay it on the pavement next to my sketch. It tracks my progress, but most importantly tourists can't resist looking at where they live in relation to where they are visiting and where I've been. People love it. They show me where they live and put little marks on all the places I must visit. It is brilliant as a conversation opener. People can just point and smile without even communicating in the same language.

I am currently working like this:

I sketch a 3 Meter x 1 Meter panoramic in a main public area.
I also put out a blank 3 Meter x 1 Meter paper with crayons for children and anyone to play with (people love this).
The map of Europe laid out next to the paper and my sketch.

It rained for most of today, but I still made €130+ in just under an hour! People were quite literally insisting I take a Tenner after a chat about their home country and it's sights.

Strasbourg is up there with Pamplona for best cities to work. I'm meeting interesting people also as you would expect in a city like this.

Off for a curry now. My first proper curry since leaving Granada


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2011)

According to Wikipedia "Strasbourg enjoys a dry climate". I can tell you, just by looking at the trees and shit, that is bollocks. It's raining again. All of the weather forecasts I Google come up with big sun symbols. So, is there another Strasbourg in France I don't know about, or does the internet lie?

Never mind. I have cash and I have washing to do. Small problem: I have just one pair of jeans. I don't give a shit. I'm going to sit in the laundrette in my kacks with a bottle of wine whilst I make all of my clothes clean 

I suspect Strasbourg is a very nice place for a proper Christmas break. Winters here are pretty icey and quite long. Minus 10º is the norm for January and February. Snow is inevitable rather than occassional. It's a beautiful city. I would imagine Christmas is very special here.


Right. Laundrette is private property - I cannot be arrested for sitting in my underpants drinking wine. Pretty sure about that.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have cash and I have washing to do. Small problem: I have just one pair of jeans. I don't give a shit. I'm going to sit in the laundrette in my kacks with a bottle of wine whilst I make all of my clothes clean <snip>
> 
> Right. Laundrette is private property - I cannot be arrested for sitting in my underpants drinking wine. Pretty sure about that.



How very 1980s jeans advert - good luck with getting the jeans clean and dry before being encouraged to leave.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2011)

Greebo said:


> How very 1980s jeans advert - good luck with getting the jeans clean and dry before being encouraged to leave.



It's a very conservative little city dressed up as being very liberal. I might even make the papers  I suspect I will get away with it if I just sit quietly in the corner reading a book.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2011)

Re-fucking-result! 

€5 buys unlimited access to washer, dryer, soap and conditioner with WiFi, and I have the only key to the place. I've locked the door. Stark bollock naked with all my clothes getting washed whilst I play internet. All for a Fiver! I have a bottle of Desperados Red also. Don't know if Desperados has made it to the UK, but they do a Tequilla variety and a red variety. It's sort of adult alcopop disguised as falvoured beer. Red is forest fruits with tequilla, guarana and cachaça. Added sugar syrups also. It can't be good for you, but it tastes lovely


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2011)

Wet Sunday


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2011)

HUGE FUCKING SIGH.

Everything was going so well despite the rain. At least all my clothes are clean again.

When I went to the laundrette I took everything from my hotel room with me other than my roll of sketches and paintings. When I returned they were gone. I don't think anyone stole them - it's carefully designed to be very unattractive to opportunist prospectors. But, in that roll of paper was a commission I was due to collect €250 for tomorrow and right in the very, very middle was my secret stash of rolled up paper money. About €180. Huge loss of hard come by cash. The hotel reception guy is a good sort, and he's making enquiries. I'm hoping because it's Sunday the bin people haven't been yet. That's where I suspect all my hard work and cash has gone 

I'm in the contemporary part of town. There's a firework and water light display at 10.30PM. I check my cameras - they are both fucked.

When I was sleeping on the beach in Nice one morning I was woken by a couple of arsehole police. One of them made a comment about my backpacks being very strong (they're designed for the purpose of carrying laptops and cameras with clothes). He then stepped onto the smaller backpack with all his body weight. Both cameras have fucked LCD screens. Of the 3 cameras I bought back in December last year 1 was confiscated by Mosas in Barcelona and the other 2 have been fucked by police in Nice. My only loss other than the sketches being chucked out of my hotel room. All the users, abusers, alcoholics and other 'dangerous' people I spend time with and it's the police that have cost me most!

Huge loss. Huge sigh. But, I still have the €150 in my back pocket that was going to be for new boots to work with.

Bit of a crunch. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2011)

OK. No sign of sketches and cash, so I've just been to Office World for all new supplies to start again from scratch. Judging by the routine way the hotel staff -dealt- with the problem, I would say it isn-t the first time. Other than the sketches going missing I like that place. Sort of a conference hotel meets backpackers hostel. Choose your own single, or double room, or a shared 3 bed chamber with bathroom for just €20 per person. If you are lucky like me you get a whole chamber all to yourself. Ciarus. Strangely, it is more expensive during week days than weekends because they cater for educational and corporate groups during the week. Nice and clean. Restaurant. Lounge, bar etc with WiFi. Good value even if the cleaners chuck your shit away when they think you have left.

Quiet Monday. I have all new stock. Clean clothes. Two cans of Desperados Red and a packet of ciggies. I am ready for a 10 hour session to recover lost cash. 11AM until it gets dark. Working as mentioned in the post above. My sketch. Their sketch paper. Map. I am hoping for €200 even though it is a quiet Monday.

Vague plan is to head to Vienna on Thursday. Then Bratislava for Saturday before visiting Chazegee internet person in the Slovak countryside place to cook a fabulous meal.

The multimedia water display thing last night was quite impressive. No fireworks, just water fountains illuminated to look like fireworks with animated projections on buildings. Made my magical, musical water harp look a bit pathetic by comparison, but it has given me a very good, affordable idea for an impressive display in Berlin.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like you have to take a lot of crap - you seem to be handling it much better than I ever could.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Sounds like you have to take a lot of crap - you seem to be handling it much better than I ever could.


 
Oh yes. Lots of it from all angles. Lots of nice stuff also though.

10 hours today for €180. My cashflow is back on track. Tired. very, very, very tired.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 12, 2011)

Thunderstorms 

Bottle of red wine. Something to smoke. Watching the lightning streak across the city 

But, rain is shit for me usually. However, I've picked-up a bit of nice work after bumping into someone in the supermarket. Strange how these things happen!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 13, 2011)

This is a wet city. A very wet city 

Relentless rain today. Looks like the same for tomorrow. I haven't experienced rain like this since Santiago de Compostela. New boots purchase is on hold. Looks like I have to wait until Friday to complete commissions. Maybe work Saturday and Sunday here also, then skip Vienna for the time being and head straight to Bratislava for a break.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 14, 2011)

Bastille Day. There will no doubt be fireworks. Stupid not to stay in France for this. And, the sunshine is back 

Today's special gift: a packet of extra special dried apricots. Instant love to whoever the random stranger was who knows what I like best. 

Cashflow is well and truly ahead of forecast now. New boots, then a break.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh. Illness 

Severe shits means paying €60 for my own room with bathroom. Don't want to blame the dried apricots, so I'm blaming the bolognese again instead. Expensive business, minor ills when travelling.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually I think dried apricots do make you poo, in the same way a whole heap of prunes would.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty well the only time I had anything like food poisoning as a vegan - to the extent that I didn't have the strength to ride my bike home - unwashed Hunza apricots.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 15, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Pretty well the only time I had anything like food poisoning as a vegan - to the extent that I didn't have the strength to ride my bike home - unwashed Hunza apricots.



Hmmm. Shame. I love dried apricots. They had been sweating in the sun for some time. Feeling better now.

Hotel paid for until Monday. Whatever I make today and over the weekend I take on holiday to Slovakia. Probably finding Chazegee Tuesday afternoon. If you put the hours in you can make very good cash here. I fully expect to have new boots and €500+ in pocket on Monday morning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 15, 2011)

Farting confidently today, but bored stupid on a Friday evening.

Todays special gift is a book of tram tickets. I may just get stoned and drunk and drift around Strasbourg by tram for a couple of hours


----------



## chazegee (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going down extremely well in Strasbourg. Everything I have sold has gone to local people. Coining it at a rate of €300+ a day 

I am going to cook a very extravagant meal in Slovakia.

Expect me Tuesday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear. Fundamental Syrian/Syranese people 

Christ almighty! The most obnoxious, abhorent bunch of twats I have met for a long, long time.


Fresh from lunching at McDonald's they come to Place de Kebler in front of my pitch and start whipping themselves up into a nationlistic, fascistic fervour. In the heart of liberal Europe they have the right to do this shit. Trying to recruit the vulnerable in their right wing to the extreme fucking bollocks.

After all the Syrian Euro students (living on Mummy and Daddies credit cards) tell me I 'm a cunt because there are British troops in Afghanistan, I decide to make my own banner. It's bigger and better that theirs 

It reads "NATIONALISM + IGNORANCE = ?".

They didn't like it. They ripped it up. I argued that they were enjoying the right of freedom of speach, but denying it to me. Their response? "It's none of your business".

So, posh students come to Strasbourg to express their support for a fascistic cunt in a very public space, doing it publicly, and as soon as they're questioned about their beliefs they reply with "none of your business".

They're back with a stall for the night shift. I am so fucking well up for it. Ugly, ugly bunch of cunts. I will feel no guilt.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2011)

I just pissed in their generator 

They can't figure it out 

1,500 martyrs they're proclaiming. Martyrs for fascism. These are very, very, very ugly people. It's going to take a very good person to change my mind about Syria. Rich kids abusing their freedom with absolute ignorance.

I'm going to trip over something next


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2011)

Retired to my hotel satisfied with spoiling the multimedia display 

They aren't drawing a crowd. Most people are just passing by and spitting.

What a very ugly bunch


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2011)

It's another wet Sunday. Nothing coming in - all going out. Although, I may try and find a dry pitch to work. I have nothing better to do!

I've been in Strasbourg for some time now. Why? Why do I get 'stuck' in cities? Familiarity, routine, safety... Every new city I reach I have to go through the same struggle...

A) Find income. Find a pitch that I can work. Many variables come into play here. I'll do this in another post.
B) Find cheap, good food. Not as easy as it sounds. Healthy eating is very, very important.
C) Find an affordable bed. Good sleep is as important as good food.

When you've found those, you sort of get a bit comfortable with it.

Until you get bored 

Time to move! I can walk to Germany from here in 20 minutes and explore these €35 train tickets.


I know many people who have been following my blog are trying to do the same as me. Some reading here also (forget the piss taking idiots). I haven't actually told anyone how you do it. It may look easy. It may look like a holiday. It isn't - you have to work.

I'm a bit of a 'formula' person. Everything I do, try to do, I break down to Three fundamental principles. It makes things easier to understand. And, it works. It will work for anything, not just art. Whether you're making and selling jewellery, busking, sand sculpturing, performing... anything. There are 3 simple principles you can follow. It doesn't matter if you're any good at what you do! Stick to the 3 fundamentals and you will make lots of money on the streets/beaches.

So...

Principle Nº1. BIGGER IS BETTER.

Put on a show. Get noticed. You need to command a space. As an artist, a small eisel and portfolio of sketches is useless. I work on at least One 3 Meter x 1 Meter sketch at a time. If I need cash I work on Three large pieces of paper. People cannot ignore it. GET SEEN!!! Very important.

Principles 2 and 3 come another day. But principle 1 will guarantee at least €80 a day anywhere, anytime. Even when it's raining.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2011)

That was Strasbourg. I liked it. Met many good people. Got good work.

I'm taking a break for a couple of weeks to see if my foot will recover given a chance. Heading to Vienna, then Bratislava, then chazegee's pad. I would like a bit more cash in pocket for contingencies, so I'm going to work Vienna for a morning, and possibly Bratislava for an afternoon.

I have very nice bottle of wine and train tickets. Lots of rain today, but it looks like a beautiful evening to enjoy a window seat through the Black Forest.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in Vienna. The weather is fucking disgusting. I feel like I've just taken a train 3 months into the future. It's the middle of October here today. Gales and rain. Totally unworkable.

Getting here was a nightmare. First train connection missed which inevitably screwed all others. No chance of getting to Munich in time for the Vienna train. Spent the night in Munich station. Even the 600 bed backpackers place was full. Then took earliest possible train to Salzburg. Too many tourists - not enough real people.

I need to make more cash to take a break. I need a break. Still suffereing from allergic raction to bedbugs. Feet still fucked and now blistered. Mt stomach is not good. Shitty chest infection. 

Somehow, I am going to make €200 today in this weather and get the train to Bratislava. I ended up paying an extra €80 to get to Vienna. Over €200 in total. And, somewhere enroute I lost my sketches again.

Vienna has some beautiful stuff to sketch mind.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2011)

some lovely Klimt in Vienna if thats your thing Stan - also the Danube isnt blue in vienna as you may have worked out by now

Budapest is only a boat ride away if you need to get some down time in the thermal baths


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 20, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> some lovely Klimt in Vienna if thats your thing Stan - also the Danube isnt blue in vienna as you may have worked out by now
> 
> Budapest is only a boat ride away if you need to get some down time in the thermal baths



It is very nice for art, architecture and 'sophisticated' stuff. A bit to fresh and windy here ATM for me to enjoy though. 

Heading to Slovakis tomorrow, and then onto Czech Republic (just across the border) to meet old friends I haven't seen for years 

Thing that sits uncomfortably with me about cities like Vienna is WTF?, and How TF? Did it all happen. London also. All this grandeur that us common folk are now allowed to see. The talk of how the rise of the middle classes brought about this newfound freedom. And, yet the clubs with dress codes still exist. The eclusive crap is still admired by some. Posh, trendy wine clubs here. They just aren't comfortable places to be as far as I can tell.

Vienna has been wet and very rainy. Despite that, I did extremely well. Complicated, but good. I've made friends with the unofficial 'street people market manager'. Told him I'm here for a day and possibly returning in a few days time for another. Told him my business etc etc etc. He's been very good. Offered help. Sorted commissions and even made a sale for me.

Vienna is complicated. There are time and place restrictions. Musicians are licensed to perform in certain areas after 5PM. You are not legally allowed to sell - performance/art only is tolerated to a certain extent. There is a 25 Meter rule. No-one allowed to perform within 25 Meters of the next person. And, you're always liable to a minimum €70 on the spot fine if you get the wrong police on the wrong day.

None of this is ever as straightforward as it seems. But, I'm sorted here for €200+ a day whenever I need it.

I don't really like Vienna. As magnificent as the grandeur is, I'm happier in a World without it. Nasty fucking city as a pedestrian also. I would guess I've spent a total of one hour waiting at pedestrian crossings already.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 21, 2011)

Somewhere in the deepest, darkest depths of Slovakia a crazy English, alcoholic claiming to be an artist has arrived. I like it here. The place has character, and BIG beer at just 90 Cents a pop.

I shall start asking for Mr Chazegee in about an hour. Then I'll start wondering why I don't know internet persons real name. Then I'll start wondering why I came into the depths of nowhere to visit someone I have never met. If it's all an internet joke - I like it. It will come back with added humour one day


----------



## mitochondria (Jul 24, 2011)

thumbs up, Stanley. have a Zlaty Bazant


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2011)

mitochondria said:


> thumbs up, Stanley. have a Zlaty Bazant


 
Apparently there's a sudden shortage of Zlaty Bazant and several other types of alcohol in southern Slovakia.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 25, 2011)

woo hoo how exciting. I heard on R4 the other day about a TV programme about buskers. I think the gist is that it was a competition to see who made the most money. Amongst them was a celloist, a painter & a squeaze box player. Probably more but they were the only ones on the show.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 27, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> woo hoo how exciting. I heard on R4 the other day about a TV programme about buskers. I think the gist is that it was a competition to see who made the most money. Amongst them was a celloist, a painter & a squeaze box player. Probably more but they were the only ones on the show.


 
Yep. Fuckers have stole my ideas 


Right! I'm back on this thread after a very enjoyable break. I'm about 260KM from Bratislava with no cash. Mission is to get to Vienna which I know is good for €300 a day. Then onto Berlin where I have 2 big jobs to complete. Then, well, I think I'm going home to Granada and doing the second leg next summer. Stuff to sort etc...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 27, 2011)

FFS! Just missed my train somehow. 3 hour wait for the next one to get me to Bratislava by midnight. I will arrive cashless waiting for morning. €15 buys a ticket to Vienna from Bratislava and freedom.

Long night ahead of me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 28, 2011)

Vienna is still exceedingly wet  I am craving the dry climate and bright sunshine of Andalucia.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm in a very nice Turkish cafe somewhere in the suburbs of Vienna. Nick Cave currently playing on one of the most bizar, culturally and mucically mixed up TV magazine programmes I've ever watched. I'm warming to Vienna. Beginning to like it lots.

Despite the rain, the weather, the ostentatious 'beauty' of the center and all that attracts. Despite getting hassled by an ignorant fuckwit policeman today for nothing. Despite many things I don't like, get away from the center and it's actually a very cool city. I've booked a room for Three more nights despite the weather forecast.

Stupid policeman attracted a very large crowd. I threatend to prosecute him for criminal damage if he carried out his threat of ripping up my sketch. I was sketching for a very beautiful, lovelly person who was working in a close by, famous name designer shop. I told him that (stupidly) and he marched into the shop to find out if it was true. She got trouble from the boss. He then backed down and walked away humilated. Fuck knows what he was going to charge me with. I may even make a complaint this time.

State of play...

Healthily cashed-up.
Tooth problems treated.
Foot still a bit fucked, but workable.
General health recovering from a week with chazegee.

Plan is to head to Prague from here, then directly to Berlin where    ...

I am going to create a proper 'walk-in' cinema screen. A film screening you can quite literally walk into and 'mix-it' with the stars. The theory is all 100% in my head. It will be weather dependent, but I'm pretty confident it will work. Confident enough to go for it without test runs. Gonna be fab


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2011)

Weather strategy...

Pissing it down again. I think that's day 15 without sunshine. The forecast for Prague is absolutely dire  Vienna looks like it will get a couple of dry days. So, I've taken a gamble on booking a bed for 2 extra nights here. When it's dry, it's very, very good.

Grey and wet. No work possible today. I'm in a suitably morose mood to go visiting cemetaries and searching for the tombs of Beethoven and Mozart. One of the graveyards here is home to over 2.5 Million dead souls. I'm told people are still dying to get in the place!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 2, 2011)

STOP MY THREAD FROM DYING 

Right...

I am still determined to reach Russia one way, or another. Cash is comfortable, but my foot is still fucked and I need to get back on the health wagon. Police in Vienna have told me where I can work. Some Vienna police are dead sexy  I have enough cash to go straight to Berlin without worrying for a couple of days and completing commissioned jobs.

I have changed my blurb to "attempting to walk to Russia" cos I really don't think I'm going to have the time (this year at least). 

Perhaps 2 more days here (weather permitting), give Prague a miss (because the weather looks shyte) and get a train to Berlin.

I've found a really nice hostel in Vienna - Hostel Ruthensteiner. It is the best hostel I have ever stayed in. Highly reccommended.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 2, 2011)

Its really good - sort of W H Davies ....

Berlin - try the Prater beer garden or Yaam down by the Ostbanhof - should be good there for trade by the East Side Gallery.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 4, 2011)

The train on platform 8, leaving at 22.08 will go directly to Berlin.

Wot! You mean I can get drunk and stoned and get a train and go to sleep and wake up 11 hours later in Berlin?

"Hello train ticket seller person. I'll have me one of those €130 Berlin tickets please "

So, why the fuck did I wake up in some god forsaken eastern backwater of the Czech Republic at 4am today?

Because nobody told me the train split that's why. Cunts. And, these Czech tossers are more fiercely anti-Euro than us Brits. Not a penny of Czech money. No cigarettes. 

Back in Vienna, I'm going to try again. Apparently the day train doesn't split.

Berlin - you are elluding me at the last hurdle.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Stan! I've not had internet access for a couple of weeks so not been able to keep up with your travels. Great to see you still hanging in there continuing you adventures! Good luck with the trains


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 5, 2011)

Berlin!

Made it with €30 to spare after having to pay for extra train journeys 

It's a bit damp. Very humid last night. I felt like Fungus the bogeyman. Drenched with sweat from the inside whilst the 110% humidity was drowning me from outside. Think I'm heading straight to Alexanderplatz to see how my 'work' is received by the officials.

Berlin could be spectacularly good, or it might be a total non-starter.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 8, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Its really good - sort of W H Davies ....
> 
> Berlin - try the Prater beer garden or Yaam down by the Ostbanhof - should be good there for trade by the East Side Gallery.



Going to try your suggestion today. I worked Alexander Platz yesterday. It's somewhere I have always wanted to sketch and all was cool except the money! Berlin is the biggest city I have tried to work to date, and I am finding it a little difficult. Too many distractions. Too much competition.

I'm down to €8 and have to buy new paper, pens and a train ticket. This is not going to be easy!

A can of beer might help


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 9, 2011)

The weather is total shyte. Think I'm on day 24 of rain. It is wet, windy and cold. People were wearing scarves and stuff yesterday evening. This is August 

I am struggling with the weather and not getting a very good reception on any of the pitches I have worked so far. Commission enquiries are coming in slowly (mostly as a result of established contacts from the wedding reception show).

I last visited Berlin almost 8 years ago. Few things have changed. Most noticeably - prices. Drinks are the same price. Snacks are the same price. And, you can still buy a 2 bedroom appartment in the centre for €50,000. How did a European capital escape the banks??? Perhpas the truth is that there isn't any money here.

I still like Berlin. Still one of my favourite cities. The only thing that has really changed is that it is a whole load more touristy. It's gone all bier and bratwurst with designer goods to sell to the new money from the East. Not my crowd at all. I'm going to hang on for a bit of sunshine and find the American students. They're always good to me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 10, 2011)

OK. Back to winning ways. Four sketches sold today plus a gift of new very nice pens - I like them lots.

Only small rain today. Someone came up to me to tell me how friendly I looked. Very nice. And, then...

Who is this? It is Urban75´s very own Madusa looking as hot as ever strolling into Alexanderplatz. Nice amicable hello and chat. Sure it´s no secret we don´t see eye to eye on some matters 

I have not been well for the past 3 days. Almost took a flight home, but feeling much better now, so...

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2011)

And the rain continues 

I think this is a full month of non-sunny days. I am missing Granada. This hurts. Working on the streets in every dry moment just to clear the basics. Fuck raising anymore money for charity. I'm 100% focussed on looking out for me. Cheapest bed tonight - €60 

It's too fucking expensive!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 13, 2011)

OK. Berlin is good when it doesn't rain.

I have connections/contacts here. I've also met many people I know from Granada. Mostly performers looking for a pitch at the festival. The festival organisers have been fantastic - thank you!

But, the cash just isn't here. I am moving in a sort of sideways direction


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 14, 2011)

OKEY DOKEY: iT´S GETTING VERY STRANGE!

Fixed my keyboard. Deep breath and clam Stan. Calm.

Pissing it down again. I am soaked to the bone. I have just €25 left.

I met a man with black and red nail varnish who invited me for a bed for the night. I am going to chance it. This is definitely gay town Berlin, but I want a free, dry bed.

I am not going to do anything penetrative. Oh no!

On the plus side, I have been invited to join a very interesting project in a small German town. They give me a free bed and pay a day rate. I am taking it. They seem like a cool bunch.

Red & Black nail varnish!!!

Where is this going to end?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 14, 2011)

All seems cool 

Me and my new mate get along just fine. He may be a bit tran, but not gay - not that it matters at all 

Chris has a very nice appartment in a very cool part of town at a very reuced rate. Moved in illegally initially. Now he has legal occupation at just €180/month for a very cool pad indeed.

Nice guy. Glad I met him


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Btw, do you have a trust fund or something?

The whole time you've been on these boards, you've been on vacation somewhere.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Btw, do you have a trust fund or something?
> 
> The whole time you've been on these boards, you've been on vacation somewhere.



I make money. Normally.

I'm quitting! (sort of)

For many reasons, I've decided Berlin is far enough. Mostly the weather - me and dampness do not get on. Other reasons also. I have been getting ill far too often. Nothing serious, but stuff to look out for.

I'm making my way back south to the sunshine  Via Croatia, Italy and possibly Greece.

Berlin defeated me. Too many fuckwits and they mostly came from Russia which sort of put me off the idea of going there. Five times yesterday I had to deal with thieves and piss taking cunts.

Difficult enough to make money in Berlin (regardless of weather) without thieving twats from Russia (well, that's where they came from).

But, the people of Berlin were fantastic. Offers of beds almost every night! I know the city well, and it's almost as much a second home as London. Fun city, but it's not a wealthy place.

I may start walking from again from Vienna next year. However, this is enough. I'm making my way slowly home


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 16, 2011)

Love Berlin for its history etc , but its quite poor job wise etc _which may reflect the economic money recycling mechanism. Spoke to some really nice 18 year old kids in June who sensed Burger King Alexanderplatz was the only real job opportunity.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 16, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Love Berlin for its history etc , but its quite poor job wise etc _which may reflect the economic money recycling mechanism. Spoke to some really nice 18 year old kids in June who sensed Burger King Alexanderplatz was the only real job opportunity.



Everyone I speak to who lives here agrees it is not a money making/job finding city unless you have special skills.

What I do like is the recycling scheme. All bottled and canned stuffs in supermarkets are priced for what you get (excluding the packaging). You get refunded on your next visit when you return the empties. A beer bottle - 8 Cents. Aluminium can - 25 cents etc etc etc. Doesn't just ensure people actually makle the effort to recycle, it also provides supplementary income for those who need it. Collecting all the empties tourists bin to collect refunds.

I'm still here. I like this city lots, but it is the most difficult place I have worked so far. It is saturated with wannabe artists, buskers, beggars, street performers. As far as artists are concerened it's another Barcelona - it's become a victim of it's own reputation. Galleries here are actually charging artists to exhibit. Cheap place to live, but fuck all money for art.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2011)

I have found the money here. About fucking time. Commissions tomorrow, then... not sure. The weather has improved, but I am not without complaints about Germany. Today was a mega mission to get a simple salbutamol inhaler. €3.10 and a 5 minute chemist deal in Spain. Here, I had to get a prescription which I was asked to pay €50 for before being asked for €16 for the inhaler. Why the huge difference?

Bayer
Pfizer
etc etc etc

Pharmaceutical companies controlling the government and the market.

I have been invited to join a project that interests me. It's commercial, but I like it. A bunch of young people trying to make good things happen in a small town in Germany. An enthusiastic bunch who came to me to offer help. I know I can help them make the project work. I think I'm going to give it a go. Sleeping in the office and I suspect a limited budget. They all speak English and German isn't nearly as scary to me as Spanish was when I started. Worth a few days reccy at least.

Hanover tomorrow evening. I think I have given up on Russia for this 'summer' at least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2011)

This is hard going people  I think I should be in Russia spending Roublethings.

10 hours today just to cover essentials plus a bottle of wine and packet of cigarettes and a big pint in my favoured late night bar. It's a very quiet, posh bar with WiFi. I'm definitely getting old.

If I don't go stupid tonight I will start the day with half the train fare I need to get to Hanover. Trains are not cheap in Germany. Still can't suss these €39 day pass things.

It is not easy ATM. Berlin is another Granada - lots of 0's followed by a single payday. I suspect/hope hanover will be more reliable like Vienna. Maybe. Possibly. Hopefully


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe a silly question but why don't you get one of the long distance coaches? Slower than the train but a lot cheaper too.

21 Euros this Saturday would get you from the coach stop at stop Berlin's Funkturm to Hannover's main railway station by 1.30pm, and it looks like three coaches a day run along that route in that direction.  Got that by googling "berlin" "hannover" and "coach".  "einfache Fahrt" is a one way ticket, "ruckfahrt" is a return.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Maybe a silly question but why don't you get one of the long distance coaches? Slower than the train but a lot cheaper too.
> 
> 21 Euros this Saturday would get you from the coach stop at stop Berlin's Funkturm to Hannover's main railway station by 1.30pm, and it looks like three coaches a day run along that route in that direction. Got that by googling "berlin" "hannover" and "coach". "einfache Fahrt" is a one way ticket, "ruckfahrt" is a return.



I think you have to book 40 days in advance to get those prices.

It's expensive, but I will have the cash tomorrow to take a fast train. I'll check the buses though.

Thanks


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.berlinlinienbus.de/zeiten.php?lang=en
Link for Berlin's coach company - in English!

BTW the 21 Euro price is if you book 7 days in advance, standard fare is 25 Euros.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 19, 2011)

The rains returned big style last night. Apparently this is the wettest summer in the entire history of wettness in Germany 

I woke with just €11 in my pocket. I've decided to spend that on a slow chill and pause over a long, late breakfast. It will be money well spent - a good idea will come from it. Possibly??? I am determined to get to Hannover by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 19, 2011)

Fuck jahr! 3 hours of sunshine on a Friday afternoon and my pockets are stuffed full of paper money and business cards from architects and graphic designers saying 'get in touch'.

All is good again  I'm going to enjoy One last evening here, then slum it at the bus station until someone puts me in the luggage compartment for a cheap ride to Hannover.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 19, 2011)

Was there in early June - and in between spurts of sunshine - there were Biblical like downpours. Washing literally everything away - strange weather all over , and crap for tourists and those dependant on them.

Good luck with the journey.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 20, 2011)

I´m still in Berlin 

Think I got very drunk last night. At about 2am I headed to the bus station. When I got there I realised it was not the bus station I needed. After a couple of bars and currywurst, I woke at about 1pm today in a private garden  with a fizzy bottom problem requiring immediate attention (currywurst).

A mad scarmble to the nearest City WC (50 Cents) I sat for God knows how long listening to ELO, Lionel Richie, Bonnie Tyler, The Commodores etc before my sphincter finally relented and closed voluntarily.

€25 buys a bus ticket to Hannover from the right station. I´ve just eaten a whole jar of pickled eggs and garlic in chilli oil. Poor person sitting next to me. 4 hours


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2011)

Stanley bloody Edwards if you ever give up being an artist you should do a comedy tour.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in Hannova. I am going to stuggle here also. More rain. A very unreceptive crowd for the local Hannova v Berlin derby match.

Couldn't find materials today - German Sunday is a total shutdown. Until, some kind people gave me some big paper and then made a sketch of me.

It's warm. There are dry safe places to sleep. I'm saving cash and staying out. Hopefully move southwards to the small town with place to stay for free and work on Wednesday.

Villa unbeaten after 2 games!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 22, 2011)

There's money here. I suspected there might be. €120 today from 3 sketches. That's pretty good for a Monday. Working here tomorrow, then moving on.

Not a city I would recommend for a visit mind. It's, very, very Conservative and money orientated. Plenty living happily with very little, but it's the sort of place people take their suits to on holiday


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There's money here. I suspected there might be. €120 today from 3 sketches. That's pretty good for a Monday. Working here tomorrow, then moving on.


At least you've got enough cash to pay for your next fare, and a bed for the night


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 22, 2011)

Greebo said:


> At least you've got enough cash to pay for your next fare, and a bed for the night



I am not giving this city €60 for a bed. I really do not like the place. If I'm not happy about staying out, or finding a free bed I'll just hit the bus station.

Locals in bars here still make jokes about the war if you're English! I laughed initially. Have to admit. You'll need a 'sense of humour' if you ever visit.

As for the fucking cheating cunts at extrablatt


----------



## Greebo (Aug 22, 2011)

Been through there a couple of times - seemed v parochial for somewhere of that size, but so did Hildesheim.  Count yourself lucky if you haven't been called an American (as an insult) yet.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 23, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Been through there a couple of times - seemed v parochial for somewhere of that size, but so did Hildesheim. Count yourself lucky if you haven't been called an American (as an insult) yet.



The money is good mind. I have found one bar who are very good to me. Let me charge everything up and stuff etc.

Hannover is possibly worth a day trip if you're into formal gardens. They have a nice big formal garden. They also have a nice new train station. The whole city seems to have been modernised around the new train station. That is what I don't like.

Other than that.... about €350 today 

It's a very wealthy city despite the poor people.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2011)

Can take or leave formal gardens, IMHO too stiff and soulless - they make me feel so scruffy!   You know why so much of Hannover looks modernised?  Those were the bits burnt out and destroyed by bombing.

London is a very wealthy city too, despite the poor people.  Paris too.  You'd hate both of them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2011)

While you're in the area, take a day trip up to Wernigerode in the Harz Mountains, it's beautiful up there. Go and see the Hexantanzplatz from Goethe's Faust.

http://www.thisisharz.com/wernigerode.html


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 24, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> While you're in the area, take a day trip up to Wernigerode in the Harz Mountains, it's beautiful up there. Go and see the Hexantanzplatz from Goethe's Faust.
> 
> http://www.thisisharz.com/wernigerode.html



May well do that.

With enough cash in pocket for contingencies I'm heading into the German cuntyside  Initially, going south to meet up with some people in a small town called Uslar. Plan is to map the entire town with sketches for a web project. Fun! But, it may not pay!!!

---- Greebo. I don't mean modern as in the last 50 years. I mean modernised like last year. It is a very wealthy city, but I see more people taking stuff out of bins than putting stuff in bins. This recycling scheme is a bit of a double edged sword. I see more good in it than bad mind.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahem - Wernigerode has a somewhat extensive system of narrow gauge steam railways at a very affordable price (as long as you dont go up the Brocken mountain) - lovely little ex DDR Ludlow type ex market town.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 24, 2011)

Did I say "cash for contingencies"?

Just as fucking well. Almighty storms. Flashes in the sky every 5 seconds. I've booked into the poshest hotel yet. Advertised prices €120/night. I'm in for just €39 

Pretty little village.

Going to enjoy my posh bed and posh shower. Breakfast is included also - typical 'all you can eat' German buffet affair


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in a very 'after the storms' subdued little town called Uslar. It's a quaint old market town.

I am hungover...

MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS
MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS
MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS
MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS
MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS
MUST NOT DRINK BRANDY - IT'S BAD FOR THE BRAINS

I am now trying to find my contacts. Well, trying to find them in my head. Truth is I'm sitting on a bench playing interent instead of trying to make contact.

Worth a webcam shot this place. I'll try one now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2011)

This is Uslar.

I met someone in Berlin who introduced me to others. A young bunch of people who want to map their town in sketches to turn into a commercial web project. I like the idea. They've offered a free bed, so I'm here to see how we can help each other. Find out if we all get along etc etc etc.

This is sort of a return to my previous life in Multimedia/Advertising project management. I see good potential in this project - a project which could work in any town, so...

here I am 

Mixing art and multimedia for financial reward. Nice!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2011)

Once upon a time I found myself sharing champagne with a beautiful model from California on the penthouse rooftop gardens of the block I lived in. I looked up both the west and east rivers with a view almost directly up broadway, and asked myself "how the fuck did I get here?". How the fuck did this happen to me?

I've had just a few of those moments. Here is another.

I'm somewhere in the middle of Germany in a post modernist office block surrounded by beautiful, lush countryside. Room after room is full of your favourite toys: photo studio with full lighting kit. Design studios full of Macs. Fabulous spaces for creative happenings. It's a bit of a dream. The building has walls of chunky glass bricks and everything. I have keys. I can stay here as long as. Everyone seems cool as.

How the fuck did this happen to me?

There is obviously an investor of some sort here. €50,000 BMW in the carpark.

I like eveything about this set-up so far, but do I want to stay?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a fabulous postmodern style building.

Everyone else seems to have gone to bed. 4 floors and about 60 rooms with kitchens and showers etc. The guys here now have a fashion company, design company, a few rooms rented out etc.

After a bit of honest talking it seems €280,000 buys all. You get freehold and everything.

This place could accommodate a fair few families.

I'll photograph all tomorrow. It's a fantastic place full of bright, airy spaces with relatively low maintanence. Income is the only hurdle, but...

INTERNET!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

have you ever tried to live your life instead of simply posting it on the internet?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever tried to live your life instead of simply posting it on the internet?



More than happy doing both thanks. I see it as my duty to pass on knowledge


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> More than happy doing both thanks. I see it as my duty to pass on knowledge


no, you're passing on information which is something different.

why don't you go out and bloody live for a change instead of dressing up dull shite as a drama to foist upon us?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you're passing on information which is something different.
> 
> why don't you go out and bloody live for a change instead of dressing up dull shite as a drama to foist upon us?





Right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Right.


no, why don't you go out and bloody live for a change?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

But, seriously folks...

This is redundant office space. The place has no commercial value. It is a fabulous building surrounded by beautiful countryside and all the modern convenience of a town within 5 minutes walking distance. It could be home to 10 families. Instead it will just get knocked down eventually. It is 'designer' cool ATM, so how do I buy it and get change of use?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2011)

ah the old change the subject to avoid the tricky question routine


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

A few pics to give an idea/flavour of the place.

It is COOL AS FUCKING FUCK 

Basically, we have an entire office building in a postmodernist style fully equipped with Macs/PCs/Photo studio/Cameras/lazer printers that print on ANYTHING!/bathrooms/kitchens/play areas with flat screens and jacuzzi/a 'Mum' who cleans and cooks ... it goes on.

I will divuldge a bit more detail about the politics later


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

The entrance. The place isn't brand new - needs a little care.

I've agreed to take on a fair amount of work. I'll probably be here for a few weeks (if I don't upset the boss!).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

New whirlpool and the flat screen play room 



'C' is currently trying to find some 'bitches' to play in his new toy  He has a very nice car, but he's not allowed to drive it these days, so finding women willing to walk out here is proving a problem.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 26, 2011)

You've been taken over by the ghost of Walter Gropius.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> You've been taken over by the ghost of Walter Gropius.



Yep 

It's all a bit Bauhaus, which I like. My favourite photographer follows Bauhuas interpretations of laws of Gestalt as far as I can see.

It's fun. I'm going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 26, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It's fun. I'm going to enjoy it for as long as it lasts.



That's how I've taken this thread from the beginning.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 26, 2011)

That building has the Law of Pragnanz written all over it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 27, 2011)

are you coming to Denmark?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 27, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> are you coming to Denmark?



I don't know. Any vague plans I had have sort of gone out of the window. The weather has been exceptionally wet (again) and put me behind schedule. I have stuff I should go back to Granada to sort out soonish, then I may come back here (Uslar, Germany) if this project all works out. Then??? I will be getting cold, so no risking camping out - it's going be a very cash/work dependent trip from now on, but I am making good contacts.

Also, the guys here are talking about organising a trip to NY with a drive to the West coast (something I've always fancied). Options. Denmark is pretty close though. And, I did some work in Berlin for a guy who's partner is Danish and Denmark based, so...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 27, 2011)

Strange. Can't edit my post 

e2a; I can edit this one.

I've just remembered the last company I worked for in London was run by a Danish guy. Maybe I could email him.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2011)

My project office 

I have to make decision. This is a very nice opportunity, but it means making some sort of committment.

I have my own room, and office space above plus access to loads of equipment.

I will be in-house artist/designer/multimedia doer managing the main initial project for an intercative 3D map thing. Working with some people who are looking for work experience whilst improving their English.

We are opening a club in the basement and a town centre shop to sell things for a few fashion designers.

It all looks very nice, but it means quitting the sunshine of Granada for sometime at least and moving all my furniture and stuff again 

Dunno???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 2, 2011)

I think my travel adventure stops here (bar a few weekend trips).

They are making it very difficult for me to say no. I woke this morning to find all my washing nicely folded and left outside my door. Good, enthusiastic people. Interesting and varied work. Free accommodation. Access to all sorts of equipment. I get all the time I want to carry on painting and arting with resources and people behind me to help promote and find potential book publishers. Like that isn't enough to tempt me I've been offered a company credit card, iPad, phone etc and use of very nice car.

I'm going to give it until the end of September, then decide if I'm moving furniture and stuff from Granada.

Could be end of thread. I still intend to visit Estonia and St Petersburg, but it will be a flight for a few days rather than a marathon hike.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I think my travel adventure stops here (bar a few weekend trips).<snip>
> I'm going to give it until the end of September, then decide if I'm moving furniture and stuff from Granada.
> 
> Could be end of thread. I still intend to visit Estonia and St Petersburg, but it will be a flight for a few days rather than a marathon hike.


Nothing wrong with enjoying your creature comforts after being a bit of a vagabond IMHO.  No either/or but both - you jammy bastard.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> ...you jammy bastard.



All sounds very nice so far.

Downside is it's a live/work space shared with the boss! It's 24 Hour live work. Enjoyable work, everything is about work - social life revolving around work - everything about work and money making. It's the way I lived for much of my time in NY. I was 15 years younger then.

Also, ATM much of the deal is just words. I have projects to complete within a month. If I meet my promise and they deliver there's I will probably stay. If not, it will be back to the sunshine to start something similar in Granada.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 4, 2011)

I just went into my room to find a brand new big bed. Not a mention to me. That's the biggest 'STAY PLEASE' so far. They're being far too kind.

It's not just my work colleagues. This little town is one of the friendliest places I have ever visited. I've only been here 10 days and people are waving as they drive past when I walk to the shops. Stopping to chat in English and being very tolerant of my German speaking efforts. I think I am going to miss Granada, but enjoy however much time I spend here.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 5, 2011)

Dude, it's like that bit in Watership Down. It's too good to be true. They're going to eat you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Dude, it's like that bit in Watership Down. It's too good to be true. They're going to eat you.



I am highly suspicious. Far too many carrots being dangled! All the people working here are good and friendly. But, much as you joke...

Very simply, if the boss man sees that I can bring money into the project or help the project move forwards in other ways, he'll want me to stay. If not, I'll go back to Granada. I looked at doing something similar in Galicia then a love distraction got in the way. Plenty of grants still available in Spain for this sort of stuff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2011)

Right!

I need a fucking reality check  Really want to phone someone who knows who I am just for a bit of reassurance. People of U75 - tell me straight.

I find myself in a remote, small town in Lower Saxony, Germany. Population about 12,000. Not the sort of town you expect crazy new idea cafes to open in. Nor, a huge post-modernist building full of crazy ideas. This guy is brilliantly bold. The cafe will open Sunday - not even a week after he had the idea!

This is mad. Totally mad.

----------------

This evening I 'mucked in' with the painting and decorating fo the soon to be, crazy cafe complete with my murals. Ripping down false walls, digging holes etc. At some point I stepped outside for a smoke. I looked at the pavement and saw Two memorial plaques for concentration camp victims. Going back inside I looked at the false door we had revealed. Looked at layers and layers of laminated wallpaper. Every pattern with a different story.

Later, someone entered and remarked that the revealed layers of paper, plaster, brick and mortar were art in themselves. "They should be preserved" - sealed behind perspex.

In any other house I would have loved the idea.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 6, 2011)

i dunno how revolutionary and crazy the idea of opening a cafe is.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 6, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i dunno how revolutionary and crazy the idea of opening a cafe is.



The trick is to decide if you're going to concentrate on breakfasts or afternoon teas. Get that wrong and everything else is screwed. It's not as easy as you may think.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2011)

As each day passes it looks more likely I am staying. Still very much day to day mind.

I'm going to start a new thread in 'Photography and Art and Stuff' because this is potentially very interesting.

Really threw me last night. I was admittedly very stoned, but ripping through the history of a building with such a grim past was disconcerting to sal the least. More thought provoking than any monument.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2011)

Thread resurrection 

Live this way - you have to make your own decisions. I've decided I've given as much as I can to Amen Agency and Tasty cafe with galleries. And, the nightclub. And the hostel. And everything else. Lots of nice toys for free, but I wasn't happy being reliant on very irregular income, and the town is too small to support an artist.

So, my BIG map of Europe is spread on the table in front of me. I don't have to be back in Granada until the end of October. I'm planning a bus route home taking in visits to friends.

First stops Koblenz, Cologne and Bonn to make some cash. Still intending to paint for good causes. Then I'm heading to the Med' as quickly as possible. From Nice I will take trains to get me to Barcelona to visit friends in surrounding towns. From Barcelona I will take the night train home.

I have big plans for when I return to Granada, but I doubt anyone is going to take me seriously. Scruff shyster artist has problems paying money into bank never mind dealing with business bank people. We shall see.

I actually learned much in the few weeks here in Uslar. And, I have a very tasty mobile app' in full working prototype form to sell. So, if all else fails...

Either that or, I continue the simple life as scruff shyster street artist. I have a few weeks to decide.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2011)

... wonky internet.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2011)

Looking like I'm starting out with €100 in pocket and a fucked foot. I have the option of returning here whenever if I get stuck in Germany, but I want to get to the sunshine A.S.A.P.

Plan to be in Koblenz tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Dusseldorf. Not easy.

Got me one of those local train tickets.

After 4 hours looking for accommodation, I met a good guy in a bar who booked my room and bought me a beer. We talked business. Everything is paid for for 3 nights.

I'm here to make enough cash to get to Pamplona.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Thread resurrection
> 
> Live this way - you have to make your own decisions. I've decided I've given as much as I can to Amen Agency and Tasty cafe with galleries. And, the nightclub. And the hostel. And everything else. Lots of nice toys for free, but I wasn't happy being reliant on very irregular income, and the town is too small to support an artist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> After 4 hours looking for accommodation, I met a good guy in a bar who booked my room and bought me a beer. We talked business. Everything is paid for for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm here to make enough cash to get to Pamplona.




_Oh!!! _

Oh Stanley, don't do that.  Sell some drawings or something instead!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> _Oh!!! _
> 
> Oh Stanley, don't do that. Sell some drawings or something instead!



I'm selling mobile app's


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm selling mobile app's


Yeah, _right_.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah, _right_.



Honestly


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

Give me a call next time you're in the UK.  There's a pony in it for you if you're the open-minded type.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> Give me a call next time you're in the UK. There's a pony in it for you if you're the open-minded type.



Stanley, never forget to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

The guy disappeared for 10 minutes to check the internet, even tough he had an iPhone. Nice guy, wanted to help me, so I showed him my app'. He liked it, and paid form a taxi and 3 nights accommodation to talk more whilst I sketch on the streets.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> Stanley, never forget to look a gift horse in the mouth.



I'm counting rotten teeth whilst counting my blessings.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2011)

Strange innit. Unbelievable even!

Night, night


----------



## Corax (Sep 19, 2011)

Lock your door Stan.  He's expecting a blowie at the least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2011)

Wasted last night 

I like Dusseldorf, but I can't find the umlout on my keyboard. Not likely to make money from art here, despite the fact it promotes it's art. Beautiful park full of art - I like that.

And, who's this? It's my Hells Angels mate 'Held' all the way from Arles. Totally out of his brains. So much so even I couldn't be arsed to say hello  Tomorrow maybe.

There's only one way I am going to make money here, and it's not through art.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There's only one way I am going to make money here, and it's not through art.


Now come on Stan, we've talked about this.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> Now come on Stan, we've talked about this.





I have hit on a gem here. It will work in any city. Work for life if I want it.

It's a mobile app' that overlays a sketch onto Google maps. Targeting tourists mostly. Wherever you are - in a park, on the beach etc etc etc you check your mobile to see what options are in radar (re; fast food). Select the takeway and it throws up a 3D pic with easy to choose pictorial menu option.

No need to speak the language.
Don't have to explain where you are.
Meal delivered via Google maps coordinates within 30 minutes.

It's so simple, it's evil.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

You've replaced 'sexual favours' with 'fast food' there haven't you.  Come on, be honest.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> You've replaced 'sexual favours' with 'fast food' there haven't you. Come on, be honest.



It could work in any industry I guess.

There's a bit of uniqueness about the interface that makes it good.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2011)

KÖln.

Still can't find me umlout. Forecast looks good. This looks to be the World's most perfect pitch. But, will they let me?

Bed covered for 2 nights. A light float in pocket - I won't starve for a few days. Business done in Dussledorf. Germany had been all about business and sod all to do with street art so far.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2011)

How small is this World?

I just popped outside for a cigarette only to bump into someone I shared a place with in Granada 4 years ago  Seems he's landed a cool job with a new media agency made famous for light painting. I taught him that in a drunken, stoned haze on the mountains above Sacramonte


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 25, 2011)

I look and feel tired as fuck...



But, pockets are filling nicely - I'm going down well in Cologne. Haircut, shave and new jeans are priority tomorrow morning. If I can sell 2 more big sketches tomorrow I'm heading straight to Paris overnight to chance my luck amongst the poncey artists 

What a grumpy fuck I look. Perhaps that's because I am!


----------



## Corax (Sep 25, 2011)

Which hair are you going to get cut?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Which hair are you going to get cut?



The Hair!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2011)

Change of plan. Again 

Really needed a rest day, so I've been doing touristy stuff and buying new clothes.

I'm saving money here. I like it. Makes sense to stay until I have more than enough cash in pocket to go directly home. Hotel booked for 3 more nights. All new clothes. Leaves me with €60 in pocket. I expect to have ample by Friday. I may work the weekend here also.

Didn't bother shaving head and face. I now wear black jeans with black satin shirt worn open over a bright, sky blue T-shirt. That's smart enough for my liking 

The new stained glass window in the cathedral is shyte. A totally wasted oppourtunity. Does absolutely nothing for me. Just looks like a lazy idea.

Very nice, but expensive private collection here mind. I liked that. €10 entry.

And, whilst I remember: I have been very impressed with AO hostel/hotel whenever I have used them. Beds from just €12. Extra for sheets, towells etc, and don't bother with the pizza, but clean, bright, comfortable and the best staff in the World ever.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 26, 2011)

Stan is the real deal boys and girls. He lives so hard, Chuck Norris is his tooth fairy.
Paint on mofo. 
Edit to add. Don't get ill and say fuckit man! if you need tooth doctors again we will have a whip round.
International treasure blegorah.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope to visit you in Slovakia again sometime. Would you welcome carefully selected friends of mine (musicians) as paying guests? Some have expressed interest. I would only recommend people I know you would like. Beautiful women mostly


----------



## chazegee (Sep 26, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I hope to visit you in Slovakia again sometime. Would you welcome carefully selected friends of mine (musicians) as paying guests? Some have expressed interest. I would only recommend people I know you would like. Beautiful women mostly


I'm not at all used to beautiful women paying me, but, if it has to be that way...
There for a month in Winter, then all next summer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2011)

chazegee said:


> I'm not at all used to beautiful women paying me, but, if it has to be that way...
> There for a month in Winter, then all next summer.



OK. I'll start selling  Hopefully they will pay for my visit also 

You will like these people much! And, they will like you and your hideout


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 28, 2011)

Pocket full of business cards and commissions lined up. Monday is a holiday apparently, so I stay in Cologne for the weekend.

Nice job tomorrow for some city council bod  But, Germany has been all about making contacts rather than selling on the street. All looks good on the weather front also.

Still not sure what I'm going to do when I get back to Granada. Probably something stupid


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> But, Germany has been all about making contacts rather than selling on the street.


it'll be back to prison when you go back to selling on the street


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 28, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll be back to prison when you go back to selling on the street



Jailed for dealing in non-illicit,illicit art. It could happen.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 29, 2011)

Lots of work lined up and a holiday weekend to work through. Hopefully the weather will hold.

The manager of the Dom Hotel introduced himself today. Commissioned a sketch on canvass of the Cathedral (Dom) featuring his hotel. This could be good!

There's plenty of work here, but you have to meet people and spread the message. There is very little passing trade on the street for a city of this size. Or, at least I'm not getting it. Still, commissions is better.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 1, 2011)

Aaaargh!

Huge cash wipeout  A total of €66 on essential medicines, and €61 for the only free bed I could find tonight. Tomorrow is marathon - everywhere is booked. I would have got on the train if I hadn't already committed to work for tomorrow and Monday.

A shit room for the money and they wanted €7.50 for a WiFi password!!! So, I'm drinking shit coffee in Burger King for the sake of checking emails. Then, I'm going to go and sulk with a bottle of wine by the cathedral. A party invite is on offer, but I think €61 for a room means charging batteries and making the most of my own shower and bed. Breakfast is included. It better be fucking awesome. And, they better not moan when I load my bag with lunch and evening meal from the buffet.

I'm fucked. Walking all over the city with 2 backpacks, rolls of paper, and a 2 Meter x 60CM canvas for tomorrows job. Soaked in sweat 

God. This coffee is shit.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 1, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Aaaargh!
> 
> Huge cash wipeout  A total of €66 on essential medicines, and €61 for the only free bed I could find tonight. Tomorrow is marathon - everywhere is booked. I would have got on the train if I hadn't already committed to work for tomorrow and Monday.<snip>


Er Stanley, you do realise that Unity Day (this Monday in Germany) is a bank holiday, don't you?  Stock up on fags etc while you can.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Er Stanley, you do realise that Unity Day (this Monday in Germany) is a bank holiday, don't you? Stock up on fags etc while you can.



All  Plenty of 24/7 kiosks here.

But, I didn't buy enough canvases. I have to saty until Tuesday to complete a commission. Hopefully weather will hold. I'm back in the cheap hotel. Think I'm looking comfortable for a trip to Paris Wednesday. Might change my mind though


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Nick the loo roll too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Nick the loo roll too.



Loo roll and towell bagged safely.

For breakfast I had a huge bowl of mixed yoghurt (strawberry and raspberry) with a sprinkling of cornflakes. 3 glasses of apple juice. Then I made cheese and tomatoe sandwiches, and salami and cucumber sandwiches to take away. Non of the drinks were bottled (all in jugs) which was shame. If I had known I would have taken an empty water bottle.

Oh, and I took a fork. A fork is always useful.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> ... Oh, and I took a fork. A fork is always useful.



Bloody anarchists... the ambition is amazing


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Loo roll and towell bagged safely.
> 
> For breakfast I had a huge bowl of mixed yoghurt (strawberry and raspberry) with a sprinkling of cornflakes. 3 glasses of apple juice. Then I made cheese and tomatoe sandwiches, and salami and cucumber sandwiches to take away. Non of the drinks were bottled (all in jugs) which was shame. If I had known I would have taken an empty water bottle.
> 
> Oh, and I took a fork. A fork is always useful.


Well played.  Did they have a kettle in the room?  I hope you took it if they did.

And the TV.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well played. Did they have a kettle in the room? I hope you took it if they did.
> 
> And the TV.



I considered the 1982 radio/alarm. Carrying too much already. Needed to replace my lost towell. Have to pay €1 for a towell in the cheap hotel and they're such a nice bunch I can't steal from them.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Stanley


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I considered the 1982 radio/alarm. Carrying too much already. Needed to replace my lost towell. Have to pay €1 for a towell in the cheap hotel and they're such a nice bunch I can't steal from them.


You don't have to carry it, you sell it 100 yards down the road.

Glad to hear it.  You should only steal from massive corporations or those that behave like wankers and/or overcharge.  Otherwise you'll never get your 42 virgins.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Stanley
> View attachment 13764


Lol.

Is that photo yours?  It's rather good.  I really like the spread of colour and light/shadow.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Is that photo yours? It's rather good. I really like the spread of colour and light/shadow.



Took it today at a car boot sale, with my phone.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice collection.

Edited for drun k reasons.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Took it today at a car boot sale, with my phone.




I really like it.  The spread of orange top right moving to blues and a patch of green is great, and the shade works in harmony with it.

I know sod all about photography mind you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 3, 2011)

One final job to complete here in Cologne before the autumn returns.

I'm making a picture for the daughter of an Italian guy I met. I like him. I like her. It will be good. Fine Italian cigars come with the job  I wanted to ask him about the Meredith Kercher case. Perhaps I will tomorrow.

Collect pay. Get on train. I will make a decision at the station.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 3, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I wanted to ask him about the Meredith Kercher case. Perhaps I will tomorrow.



You should stick to what you're good at, Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 3, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> You should stick to what you're good at, Stan.



He's a cool guy. I will ask anyway.

When I lived in NY it was pretty much accepted that money buys all. I knew of one ongoing case of a guy who aggressively ran someone over. The lawyers were pretty much "we want more money, or you go to jail". Simple as that. You buy your freedom.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 3, 2011)

Heh heh, Yavul.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 4, 2011)

I knew a young German man who had 14 pairs of glasses in all different styles, he would wear different ones with different clothes. I also knew a 40 year old who would not leave the house unless he had washed his hair and blow dried it. Most strange. But I really like the German custom of wearing green and tan and purple suits. I had a few green ones myself.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2011)

I've booked the cheap hotel for one more night in Cologne. Another commission came in today.

I am currently sketching the cathedral on canvas (140cm x 60cm) with an OHP permanent pen. They're popular, but I'm only doing one a day to sell at €80. Canvas costs €16. I'm not able to get the same profit as sketching on big paper.

I have about €60 left in pocket. So, early start tomorrow to complete commission, then do a final 3 Meter sketch by the train station. Whatever I have at the end of the day buys an overnight train journey to somewhere different. Really enjoyed it here. I am getting a bit too comfortable. It's a very easy place to live. You can get by without really trying. Not good for me!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 5, 2011)

One more night in Cologne 

Went to the station to buy a ticket to Paris. No overnight train, and the cheapest ticket was €109  You have to book way in advance to get anything at a reasonable price, but I suspect if I go to the SNCF office instead of DB it may be cheaper.

I have bought all essentials. Paid for hotel. Done washing. Trip to the chemist (I hate Germany for their extortionate medicine prices). What costs €3.10 in Spain costs me €66 here (€16 for medicines + €50 for a prescription). I am left with about €50 again.

Back to big sketching on paper tomorrow. Last train to Paris is 16:40 (ish). First morning train is 6:40 (ish). No direct route. I will probably end up spending the night in the station.

Don't plan to spend much time in Paris. Just until I have enough to get the train to Barcelona where I expect to get one of my bags nicked. I am missing friends and familiar faces. Going to spend some time in small towns outside Barcelona with quality friends and bore them stupid with all the details about my latest adventure 

Bit of a mission!


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

I loved Barcelona.  You seen the ruins of that roman temple, hidden down a sidestreet somewhere?  I found that quite surreal.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> I loved Barcelona. You seen the ruins of that roman temple, hidden down a sidestreet somewhere? I found that quite surreal.



Yeah. I know Barcelona quite well. Architecturally (is there such a word?) it's intriguing and beautiful. But, scratch below the aesthetics and I hate the place for many reasons. It's nothing like the rest of Spain.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

The catalans would thank you for that I suspect!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 6, 2011)

Still in Cologne. The weather went from mid August to mid November in the space of 4 hours. Wet and blustery today. No work possible.

I've just agreed to be interviewed for a German radio programme. I really hope they are going to translate from English!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Still in Cologne. The weather went from mid August to mid November in the space of 4 hours. Wet and blustery today. No work possible.
> 
> I've just agreed to be interviewed for a German radio programme. I really hope they are going to translate from English!



What radio station Stan? When? I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> What radio station Stan? When? I'd love to hear it.



It's going online. I'll post a link here so long as it's nothing like my attempt at live Spanish radio in Spanish


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, I'm fucked again. Another wet, blustery, unworkable day. Cheap hotel is fully booked and I don't have a €60 option in pocket this time. Forecast looks shit.

I'm hoping the place I've been staying at for almost 2 weeks now will let a temporary non-resident use the 24/7 bar for a night.

I was saved by a bunch of American students on a trip from Barcelona. They all clubbed together to buy a sketch. Bless them. Spent the money on a new winter coat. I'm going to need it


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

If you want a bit of cash and quick, there's always the _other_ option Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> If you want a bit of cash and quick, there's always the _other_ option Stan.



No need yet. I've found a better pitch and made good money between showers.

Booked into a Meininger Hostel/hotel. It's a hostel with cutomised Range Rovers parked outside. It's very nice. The English girl on reception gorgeous and lovely, but she must have the hardest receptionists job in the world. An arrogant bunch from Munich are ordering rather than asking for favours. Some Indian guy is refusing to pay the rate. Now A Japanese couple are arguikng over the room they have. €37 for a very nice bed in 4 bed dorm with all you can eat buffet breakfast, free WiFi, swanky lounge bar, very nice restaurant etc. What do people expect?

I'm getting the train tomorrow afternoon. Not sure where to yet. I'm on a plan to pick-up a connection from Montpellier now rather than going to Paris. I know I can make good money there, and I like the place.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The English girl on reception gorgeous and lovely, but she must have the hardest receptionists job in the world. An arrogant bunch from Munich are ordering rather than asking for favours. Some Indian guy is refusing to pay the rate. Now A Japanese couple are arguikng over the room they have.


Is this where you go over and sympathise with her about the arseholes she has to deal with?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> Is this where you go over and sympathise with her about the arseholes she has to deal with?



We just shared a cigarette break 

She isn't even English. Cologne born and bred. Only spent 2 months in Camberley and she speaks more natural Surrey than any real Surreyer I've spoken with. She got that posh 'much' pronunciation spot on.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 9, 2011)

Booked me a window seat on the super fast train to Paris tomorrow. €109 to get to Paris in 3 Hours 20! Barely time to down a bottle of red.

I have enough cash to take a day reccy and find somewhere I can paint a 180º panoramic featuring Eifel tower to sell as my last charity donation. I'm thinking somewhere above Montmarte.

Then, super fast train to Barcelona and onto Granada for journey end. May spend a bit of time around Barcelona mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 10, 2011)

Paris!

Bit of a monster day - I packed lots in.

Commissioned sketch this morning. Then went to chill with a beer where I was found by the journalist who had read my blog. Radio interview. Did a big sketch in front of the cathedral for the sake of the interview and a bit of 'atmos' recordings. Train to Paris where I found a single room for just €50 complete with mousetraps, fag butts in the bowl, sheets as dirty as... possibly the grimest place I have ever had the pleasure of paying for, but I'm fucked.

I had forgotten just how shit and fucked Paris is  Plan is to make enough cash tomorrow to head straight to Barcelona. I always have these sort of plans, then it rains, or summat.

Radio interview is going out on Germany's equivalent to BBC World Service (in English). It will be on line with possibly the craziest photographs of me yet. I will p[ost a link as and when for your amusement.

...

I'm getting there! Little ripples, slowly, slowly


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 10, 2011)

I am very disappointed that you didnt get to Estonia/ St petersburg  Stan - you are getting soft in your old age


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 10, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am very disappointed that you didnt get to Estonia/ St petersburg Stan - you are getting soft in your old age



Estonia will probably still be there next summer 

Too many interesting distractions and some bad weather. Just want to do a final painting in poncey artist city and get cash to get back to Spain now. I have stuff to do.

It's been fab


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 11, 2011)

Best laid plans...

Took me 5 hours to source materials today. 5 fucking hours to find an art shop with what I wanted. 5 hours to find an art shop in Paris!

Negotiated a twin room down to €35, but I have to buy my own mousetraps and supply my own fag buts. There are no sheets. At least the door has a lock. Not that I trust the staff enough to leave anything valuable there.

Police have told me where I can and can't work. Good pitch. I expect to do very well tomorrow if the weather allows me to put the hours in.

Anyone know the standard fare, and which station the train to Barcelona goes from? I can't trust interent price quotes.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 13, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> We just shared a cigarette break
> 
> Only spent 2 months in Camberley and she speaks more natural Surrey than any real Surreyer I've spoken with. She got that posh 'much' pronunciation spot on.



Camberley isn't exactly the posh bit of Surrey.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not expert in geography but if you're in Paris, isn't Barcelona the wrong way for Estonia?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not expert in geography but if you're in Paris, isn't Barcelona the wrong way for Estonia?


AFAIK he reached Estonia in July or August this year, drank loads (even by his standards), then meandered around for a bit.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah, he's already been there! Gotcha.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2011)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK he reached Estonia in July or August this year, drank loads (even by his standards), then meandered around for a bit.



Not unless Berlin has been annexed by the Estonians, he hasn't.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2011)

No, I think that tends to happen the other way around.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not unless Berlin has been annexed by the Estonians, he hasn't.


Yes he has - he was there before Berlin.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 13, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Yes he has - he was there before Berlin.



I didn't think he got any further east than Slovakia.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Yes he has - he was there before Berlin.



That was Slovakia.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Camberley isn't exactly the posh bit of Surrey.



It is if you're from Guildford.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 13, 2011)

Got me a sleeper ticket to wake up on the Spanish Med' coast at 8.40am 

Couldn't get a cheap seat on the fast train to Barcelona, so plumped for the slow option to Port Bou followed by a connection at 10.42 to BCN. Nice breakfast break watching the morning sea  €128. That's OK.

Paris was good for sales, but expensive. I have plenty in pocket for when I get to Spain, and I can go argue with my bank in Spanish if need be.

I tend to go through a huge emotional release at the end of these adventures. Difficult to explain. Fully expect a solitary gush of tears on a beach in a small town west of Barcelona before I'm ready to visit friends.

Bottle of wine to get me to sleep on the train.

Sunshine - here I come!

Erm...

Estonia next summer!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 14, 2011)

Sitges.

It's beautiful, warm and sunny 

Whilst in Paris I saw an exhibition of German Expressionist paintings. 5 years ago I would have viewed them very differently. This time, I learned much. So, I'm painting by the seaside purely for my own pleasure under a strong Expressionist influence. I'll probably give the painting to a very special friend before I leave.

I am very happy to be back in Spain


----------



## rover07 (Oct 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> <snip>Whilst in Paris I saw an exhibition of German Expressionist paintings. 5 years ago I would have viewed them very differently. This time, I learned much. So, I'm painting by the seaside purely for my own pleasure under a strong Expressionist influence. I'll probably give the painting to a very special friend before I leave.
> 
> I am very happy to be back in Spain









 Glad to hear it.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Sitges.
> 
> It's beautiful, warm and sunny



Ive been to Sitges, nice beach, plenty of Palms...


----------



## Corax (Oct 14, 2011)

I want Stan to tour the UK in the same way he does Europe and do a similar thread.



> Today, I arrived in Slough...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 14, 2011)

Sitges 

Have to love it. It's where all the rich live to be poncey, and the rest of us come to party.

Tonight is The Zombie Walk. This has happened in the last 4, or 5 years. Originally promoted as a film festival to compete with Cannes, they made the mistake of showing horror films. Perhaps not such a mistake. Thousands are doing the Zombie Walk from screening to screening tonight  Everyone wearing elaborate film make-up. Sporadic shit like this happens in Sitges. It's not a big town, but it copes well.

The party has just begun.

On the down side, all hotels seem to be booked. I'm on the beach for the night. Along with many others


----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> On the down side, all hotels seem to be booked. I'm on the beach for the night. Along with many others



Is it still warm enough to sleep out?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 14, 2011)

So if he's not go to Estonia why is this thread still open?

How many blogs do you want, Stanley?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 15, 2011)

Fwiw, I like this thread. Stan oafing his way around Europe, being boorish and offensive on one hand and interesting and informative on the other is quite compelling.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2011)

Stan when I was in Sitges (some years ago) I was told that it was a bit of a mecca for gay people, is it still like that?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Ive been to Sitges, nice beach, plenty of Palms...


Bit expensive I thought


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Bit expensive I thought



oh, ok... we just went and spent some of the day on the beach then headed back to Barca...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2011)

sames as on


weltweit said:


> oh, ok... we just went and spent some of the day on the beach then headed back to Barca...



same as but I  went down coast to Segur de Callafel


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 15, 2011)

I've lost my Spanish phone charger. Fuck knows where and when I last used it.

Not quite ready to visit friends just yet anyway, and I can't give a fuck about work etc, so no big problem.

It is still warm enough to sleep out here. Safe. Showers on the beach.

I smell of cheap aloe vera deoderant.


----------



## Corax (Oct 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I've lost my Spanish phone charger.


Do it yourself then FFS.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Do it yourself then FFS.



How?



It's an old Samsung single pin job. The internet cafe guy says he can get one for tomorrow.

I'm wondering where to go from here. Not sure about a full on 'Uslar'/Amen Industiries approach to Granada. I sort of fancy spending winter in the Canary Islands


----------



## Corax (Oct 15, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How?


Bless your cotton socks Stan.  It was a 'joke', read it again.

Crap joke of course, but joke nonetheless.

_*kisses top of Stan's head and goes 'aaaah'*_


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to La Gomera. Best island there by far. Although, you may end up surrounded by German hippies again. Life could be worse.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Go to La Gomera. Best island there by far. Although, you may end up surrounded by German hippies again. Life could be worse.



I think I can make enough cash to do OK over winter in the Canaries. May need Gran Canaria for real cash, but La Gomera looks good.

In the meantime... I'm enjoying fine weather in Sitges. The 24/7 laundrette was closed today (Spain - manaña), and I still don't have a replacement phone charger. Think I'm going to sleep under the boats tonight.

I seriously need clean clothes!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I think I can make enough cash to do OK over winter in the Canaries. May need Gran Canaria for real cash, but La Gomera looks good.



If you go, head out to Valle Gran Rey, the last stop on the ferry over from Tenerife. As you walk from the harbour along the seafront there's a 4 storey building of apartments facing the sea. You can rent rooms here for 20 euros a night with a little kitchen and bedroom. It's top middle of this photo.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm going 

I fancy a winter of just painting what I want to paint. Even if I have to sell them at stupid prices it beats cleaning toilets. €40/day should be very easy. I won't need anymore than that.

In the meantime...

I have to get back to Granada and move furniture again. May spend a couple of weeks here in Sitges, working in Barcelona to save a bit of cash.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm going
> 
> I fancy a winter of just painting what I want to paint. Even if I have to sell them at stupid prices it beats cleaning toilets. €40/day should be very easy. I won't need anymore than that.
> 
> ...


you do that. focus on your art and avoid unnecessary distractions like posting here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you do that. focus on your art and avoid unnecessary distractions like posting here.



But, I need good feedback from people like yourself to help me develope my style.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have to get back to Granada and move furniture again. May spend a couple of weeks here in Sitges, working in Barcelona to save a bit of cash.



Stan I have only travelled really by motorbike but there was always the issue of where I could leave my stuff, throw over panniers and the like are not very secure. You must travel with some clobber at least one decent sized rucksack, do you take it everywhere with you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> But, I need good feedback from people like yourself to help me develope my style.


if you can go round europe and survive largely on the money you get from painting you're doing fucking well. i've long been impressed by your ability to live like that. it's the non-art related posts which i object to, eg about germany being gay, about unfortunate encounters in hostels etc.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you can go round europe and survive largely on the money you get from painting you're doing fucking well. i've long been impressed by your ability to live like that. it's the non-art related posts which i object to, eg about germany being gay, about unfortunate encounters in hostels etc.


^^^this


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Stan I have only travelled really by motorbike but there was always the issue of where I could leave my stuff, throw over panniers and the like are not very secure. You must travel with some clobber at least one decent sized rucksack, do you take it everywhere with you?



Two rucksacks. About 35 Kilo's presently. Most of the weight is paper - print outs of book proposals. Clothes. Small netbook. 3 small cameras. Digital Microscope. Toiletries. Various untensils (well, a corkscrew). Paint brushes, pens. Letters and momentos I've collected en-route.

I keep the smallest backpack close to me at all times. Big packback is only clothes. Easy enough to replace. The biggest annoyance is having to pack everything up when I need a crap. Takes 20 minutes, or so to 'set up stall' on the street. If I can't find anyone to trust I have to pack everything up and cram me and backpacks into a cubicle, then go and set everything up again.

I'm thinking I'll sleep on the beach tonight. Big backpack will be under my back/head. Small backpack will be under my legs and tied to a foot, and in turn tied to big backpack.

You get used to it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if you can go round europe and survive largely on the money you get from painting you're doing fucking well. i've long been impressed by your ability to live like that. it's the non-art related posts which i object to, eg about germany being gay, about unfortunate encounters in hostels etc.



Don't fucking well read them then you tosser.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Don't fucking well read them then you tosser.


they don't show you in your best light and it's in your own interests that the non-art threads you post display you as positively as they can - at the moment you come across all too often as an alkie loon, which is i'm sure far from the truth.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2011)

Germany is fucking gay. Tough!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Germany is fucking gay. Tough!



Having lived in Germany admittedly only for half a year I have to say in sympathy with Stanley that the proportion of mullet hairdos and popularity of disco dancing, leather trousers and nude saunas does lend one to the conclusion that Germany is certainly different!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Having lived in Germany admittedly only for half a year I have to say in sympathy with Stanley that the proportion of mullet hairdos and popularity of disco dancing, leather trousers and nude saunas does lend one to the conclusion that Germany is certainly different!


yes. but a nation which is not afraid to display mullet haircuts in public must be tough to deal with the consequences of that behaviour.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but a nation which is not afraid to display mullet haircuts in public must be tough to deal with the consequences of that behaviour.



even Keegan




Knew when to stop !!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 17, 2011)

Expensive day 

Hotel €40
New Phone €25
Washing and drying clothes €12

It is shit quiet here. The police have nothing better to do than bother me, and there are very few people strolling the prom. However, I've picked up a nice commission from a gay resturaunt. I like these people. They are gay people with a sense of humour and money to spend on art to decorate their new resto.

Met an interesting English guy here. Told me his life story of how he once had a very good job. House in the leafy suburbs supporting 4 children etc. Then he was made redundant. He now lives off a small pension travelling around Europe in a van with a small fold-up bicycle. Proper 'old skool' English gent complete with HUGE beer belly. I sort of had a future vision of myself there  Not a bad life as far as I'm concerned.

The police. This is interesting. They firstly told me to pack up. I asked about permission. "Very difficult" they told me. I explained who I was and what I was trying to do. One of them looked at my map, saw I had started from Granada and then muttered something to his colleague about "the painter from Granada" and they walked away  Not sure that will work in Barcelona, but I need to go back to make decent money. Sitges is only good at weekends.

Internationally famous tomorrow!

Radio interview goes out in German initially, then English a few days later. I¡ll post a link.

Spanish mobile number 12. WTF am I doing wrong?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Met an interesting English guy here. Told me his life story of how he once had a very good job. House in the leafy suburbs supporting 4 children etc. Then he was made redundant. He now lives off a small pension travelling around Europe in a van with a small fold-up bicycle. Proper 'old skool' English gent complete with HUGE beer belly. I sort of had a future vision of myself there  Not a bad life as far as I'm concerned.



But it makes you wonder what happenned to his children no?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 17, 2011)

weltweit said:


> But it makes you wonder what happenned to his children no?



His son was an art student who did an exchange in Granada for a year. He's still in touch with his family. He's in his mid 60's so, I guess his children are (and were) adult when he quit his old life. Sitges is a small place. I may invite him for a drink and eats if I see him again.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> However, I've picked up a nice commission from a gay resturaunt. I like these people. They are gay people with a sense of humour and money to spend on art to decorate their new resto.


Are they German?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> Are they German?



Nope. French. And, they loved it.

I get the gig in the newest, most gayest, most 'super chic' resto in Sitges. 10 plate designs and a huge mural featuring gayness playing on the beach. See where humour gets you?

I like these guys, and they have got exactly the right idea about what Sitges is. I'm back in posh hotels (with WiFi - look out late night Urbs ). I am going to enjoy this. My friend Joseph has just returned. Others may be arriving shortly. My beautiful friend is just a short train ride away. It may be a bit more than just a couple of weeks!

And, this new mobile. It's good. It's just a phone. It's all I want - a phone that works. Redundant German network iPad and HTC have hit the bin. A phone and a netbook with PhotoShop. It's all I want.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The police have nothing better to do than bother me


oh dear this will end well


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear this will end well



Shit avatar. Not gonna bother.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Shit avatar. Not gonna bother.


what do you mean 'not gonna bother'?

but i agree with you about your avatar.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 18, 2011)

Sitges now has an English shop 

I had a pocket full of useless Pound coins. They accept Sterling.

I have...

A bottle of Fuller's ESB
A bottle of Theakstone's Old Peculiar
A bottle of Stowell's California Merlot (how crass of me)
A Bombay Bad Boy Pot Noodle
A packet of Crawford's Ginger Nuts
A jar of Bovril
A tin of Tate & Lyle Golden Syrup
A packet of Bachelor's Savoury rice (mild curry)
A packet of Fox's glacier mints
A bar of Green & Black's milk chocolate
A tub of poncey Yorkshire Crisps

All came at half price from the bargain basket


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2011)

No marmite.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> No marmite.



Bovril is better !!


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2011)

No, Bovril an entirely different product with an entirely different taste best used for entirely different purposes.

If you'd said 'vegemite', I may have snapped your neck off though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 19, 2011)

Gave my Bovril to a very special firend. And, gave my Golden Syrup to the man I envy most in the World 

He better fucking well enjoy it!

I always enjoy Sitges. It has a very friendly relaxed vibe at this time of year. Everyone except policia local are being very nice to me. What the fuck is the law that says I can't sketch in the streets? There is no law. It's pathetic and it's annoying me to the point where it's time for me to denounce them and see what explanation they come up with.

Enjoy my Bovril! I fucking love her to bits. Enjoy every second in her company and always know it's not going to be anymore. Happy sad sort of stuff.

Life hey?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2011)

Right. I'm on a new mission. I need to ask favours of people firstly, but...

I have never been on a cruise ship. It's looking like I might make enough money here to take a cruise from Barcelona to Tenerife where I will spend the winter months.

I met a guy here a couple of years ago who uses off season cruise ships at less cost than renting appartments and paying for life on-shore. I need to find him again.

The plan is to find a discount ship stopping at Palma de Mallorca, Alicante, Malaga, Cadiz, Casablanca and Arrecife before getting to the Canary islands. I can pick-up enough cash en-route (hopefully), then I just need to average €40/day to have a very comfortable winter 

Scruffshyster artist is gonna go mix it with the cruise ship crowd. Will they let me on?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it - those ships are breeding grounds for every bug that's going.

Having said that, if you want to take your chances, at least try to look reputable.  Those cruise ships try to sell themselves as providing luxury and glamour.  Good luck.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I wouldn't risk it - those ships are breeding grounds for every bug that's going.
> 
> Having said that, if you want to take your chances, at least try to look reputable. Those cruise ships try to sell themselves as providing luxury and glamour. Good luck.



Like private geriatric hospitals that float.

I'm intrigued. Also, I reckon among 900 on a floating hospital I could find at least 1 good customer a day on a 10 day cruise. I think I can more than cover my costs. Of course, I'm going to have to be respectable laadeeda artist. I can do that for 10 days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2011)

Probably worth mentioning a bit about the reality of working life ATM.

I'm working for 2 clients. The new restaraunt have already framed 2 huge sketches. They have asked for plate design proposals and I've been commissioned to paint a mural. They have pumped loads of cash into this place - it's a very nice french resto in an audacious art deco theme. They have to be sure I'm not going to fuck the scheme up  I'm doing this job at no more than cost plus a bit of pocket money. €100/day. Doing it at cost because I like the guys and they are teaching me much about what expensive restaraunt owners expect from an artists proposal. This evening I am sketching pictures of parakeets from the internet in my hotel room.

The other job is for an export company based in Barcelona. Don't know the details yet, but they want art for their reception foyer.

If I'm working outside I also leave a sketch on display to try and sell to passers by.

As ever, my biggest expense is bed. Currently €35/night (the cheapest I can find in Sitges). They're nice people who know me, so they're happy to give me credit until pay day.

Cruise ship prices can be from €40/night fullboard. It is not a stupid plan by any description.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2011)

Weren't you planning to buy your own ship a while back, Stan? Something about a ship with girls on it and some dodgy parties you had planned..


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Oct 28, 2011)

What has happened to the Estonian philosopher?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet Meiga said:


> What has happened to the Estonian philosopher?



There's just no tallin.


----------



## Mista Blank (Oct 29, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> There's just no tallin.



That's too good to be good.

A very good friend of mine tells me that Mr Edwards admits there was no Estonian Philosopher, and he is currently living in an ocupado on the South Coast of Spain (lovelly, big 1930's building with beach views he tells me) whilst saving enough cash to get to Granada, then to Cadiz to get a €60, 33 hour ferry to Gran Canaria.

Thread end. But another will start. Probably by someone else who we don't know.


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't be daft.  Stan lives with his folks in Basildon.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Don't be daft. Stan lives with his folks in Basildon.



I'm never sure what to believe about Stan, but I don't believe you, Corax.


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I'm never sure what to believe about Stan, but I don't believe you, Corax.


Not even my tagline?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 29, 2011)

Me neither. It's Billericay.


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Me neither. It's Billericay.


No, that's just where his regiment was based.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm getting stuck on the home leg  Rain, rain and more rain. I have a €90 hostal debt to clear before I can move on. All this way without a single dip into savings, and now I'm stuck! No way am I giving in and going to the bank. In less than a year...

Morocco, Algeria, Melilla (all briefly) back to Spain, France, Italy, France, Germany, Austria, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Germany, France, Spain without a single penny from my limited savings.

Not a lot went to charity this time. Looking like it will be about €3.5K. Better than nowt, but I was hoping for much more.

€4 in my pocket is going to buy a train ticket back to Barcelona to make cash to clear debt and take the night train to Granada.

It was actually relatively easy. Only low point I can recall was arriving in Strasbourg on a wet night with no cash, but that turned around very quickly. I have free bed now in a squat, so if I get 2 good weather days in Barcelona I will be sorted.

My 2 top tips. The most important factors.

1. Work big - get seen.
2. Be happy always.

On the publicity front the free sheets are invaluable. 20 Minutes etc. Regurgitated news that people ignore. If you get just 2 column inches of human interest in there people read it and remember it. Local papers are useful also. most journalists are more than happy to receive a ready made article. A simple email of text with a jpeg almost guarantees next day publicity.

The majority of my income came from jobs rather than sales on the street. Lots of commissions and the fabulous Amen project in Lower Saxony.

Here in Sitges I leave a large mural in the towns coolest resto with 2 large framed sketches, and 2 murals sketched in private homes.

It's about who you meet on the streets - not what you sell on the streets.

And, although it's raining and I'm pretty skint today, a very nice couple from Ireland invited me to join them for an English breakfast.

99.999999% of people in this World are actually fucking cool, nice people


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 3, 2011)

Ho hum!

Didn't even make it to the train station. It is dead here. Just gave my last € and cigarettes to a homeless guy after he gave me a freebie from the Chinese. That will be turned into a nice seafood paella for all in the squat this evening.

Looks like I'm here for another weekend. Another mural to sketch on the wall of a housebound women who wants her favourite paseo in her living room.

I like it here TBH. I'm not desperately trying to leave!

Special friend is close by even though I'm not quite as special to her as she is to me. Weather is relatively gentle. Free bed in a friendly communal setting. I'll stay until I have enough to clear debts and pay for train. Don't want to work Barcelona unless I have to. I hate the place.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 3, 2011)

Why so negative about Barcelona Stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 3, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Why so negative about Barcelona Stan?



It's a beautiful city. No doubt about that.

It's the way it functions I hate. The police (mossas) are notorious. Theft on the streets means I can't work without being careful to the extreme. It's just a false tourist city. There are no real people doing real stuff. Tourism and tourism servicing only. People living on mummy and daddy's credit cards pretending to be artists, actors, or muscicians.

The street statues on the Ramblas control the place to the extent it's Mafioso.

People live in Barcelona to be seen to be living there. They don't really play a part in the city.

It's just all false. Very false.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 3, 2011)

I have certainly come across thefts there, and I agree, it is touristy, especially places like Las Ramblas.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2011)

Thread resurrection 

I am stuck in Barcelona - my least favourite city in Spain. I can't get home. I seem to be forever just €50 short of target.

However, I have loads of special work lined up here for next April, and I've just hit on a new winning idea to try this weekend. Good for €25 in 5 minutes on a test run this evening and just a €3 investment. This is good, very, very good, and very simple.

I shall video tomorrow evening


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 9, 2011)

Erm...

I'm in trouble! Met someone in the city I dislike most. She is full of empathy and very beautiful. Rollerblading anarchist from heaven.

Not sure where this will all lead. May come to nothing. May go to Granada. May stay here. Who knows? We're still 'sounding each other out' ATM 

No video. Camera is borked. I don't care.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Epic.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Epic.



Too epic 

Making very slow progress. Still stuck in Barcelona and a very tempting job offer has just tempted me. Mural for a hotel somewhere on the beach. I will find out tomorrow, or I may ignore and just get the train. I couldn't live here happily even if anarchist rollerblader from heaven wanted me to (she doesn't - obviously).

TBH, I think I'm a bit apprehensive (clueless) about I'm going to do for income back in Granada, and I don't want to let go of the idea of winter in the Canaries, but I have shit to deal with back in the real world.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2011)

Fuck me! Look at that...



I'm fucking well going!


----------



## extra dry (Dec 14, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Fuck me! Look at that...
> 
> View attachment 15371
> 
> I'm fucking well going!


 
You have to not really think about the next few days..I guess if the weather people are right just paint and draw your way to 500-600euros.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2011)

If all you want is warm weather it's twenty to eight in the morning and 27C here.

But I don't think it would suit your life style!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2011)

dessiato said:


> If all you want is warm weather it's twenty to eight in the morning and 27C here.
> 
> But I don't think it would suit your life style!



Good to see you're still alive 

I want warm weather. I also want cash. I think the Canary Islands offers both for winter.

Could go back to Granada and 'survive' day to day whilst relying on patronage, or summat. People I want to catch up with (seduce) also, but my plan is to head to Cadiz and take the 33 hour/€60 ferry from there.

Hostal fees to clear here first though, then overnight train to Granada for as long as, then bus to Cadiz. I'm really looking forwards to this trip. Plenty of contacts. Head full of painting ideas. Tent if needed


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice end pic to this trip. Sort of explains how I've been making cash and connections on my travels. Someone just emailed this to me. About 16 shots stitched together. Not looking my best 

It was fucking cold today!


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 18, 2011)

cool photo. I admire the whole thing basically, and that photo captures it in my head!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> cool photo. I admire the whole thing basically, and that photo captures it in my head!



Thanks.

Clever guy who took it. Antoni from Leipzig. Shot on an EOS 5d with an 'old skool' 50mm at it's widest aperture. 16 shots, more, or less, in very quick succession. I like the effect.

Working in a hotel on Costa Brava tomorrow, but Barcelona has been stressful for me. The police are now all cool, but I have regular run-ins with bag snatchers, and I haven't been well. Paseo Arc de Triumf is quiet - I like that. But, it's too quiet for cash. Good connections mind.

I can't just stand by and watch people get their bags stolen. Some policia secreto told me they would turn a blind eye..........but, I'm not allowed to chop their hands off  Still, it keeps me entertained when I'm not sketching, or painting!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 20, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 15456 Nice end pic to this trip. Sort of explains how I've been making cash and connections on my travels. Someone just emailed this to me. About 16 shots stitched together. Not looking my best
> 
> It was fucking cold today!


Is that you in that photo???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Is that you in that photo???



Yes. But, I don't really look like that.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 21, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yes. But, I don't really look like that.


I know. I would never have recognised you in that picture


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet Meiga said:


> I know. I would never have recognised you in that picture



Really I look like Steve McQueen, or Robert Redford, or Brad Pitt... take your pick. So long as we never meet all will be cool 

Oh! Hold on a minute


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2011)

And, back to BCN 

Actually, I'm warming to the place. Finally. There's work for me here, and anarchist rollerblader from heaven is here and talking about Granada.

Christmas is approaching. Still no closer to the Canary Islands. ARfH has a spare room... I'm just rolling day to day ATM. It's easy. If I can keep it rolling for another 3 months winter will be gone again 

I AM FUCKING SLACK ATM. Really, very, very slack.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2011)

Did I say "warming to this city"?

Today I am reminded why I fucking hate the place.

Christ! It's shit.

Rollerbladder anarchist from heaqven is very welcome to come with me, but I am fucking well out of here. Shit city. Really shit. Shit Cataunya people. Total fascist cunts.

Worst city I know in Europe.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice to see you've avoided making any sweeping statements though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2011)

fuck me ...is this thread still going ?

I thought you were in leningrad/kaliningrad/ Dakar by now ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 27, 2011)

Stanley's unbanhammered now isn't he? I for one look forward to hearing about his Cripmas adventures on the continent.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to Estonia in March, any tips?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I'm going to Estonia in March, any tips?


 
Nice bump 

I can only tell you what I have read and my friend Sweet Meiga has told me. Ask her.

*Stanley edwards mission fail number 234.


----------

